# 1 Million Man Deportation Force



## The Original Tree

*The President needs to use his Emergency Powers & Declare a National Emergency and Declare an Imminent Threat to our Elections and Democracy and do a Mass Deportation of about 20 Million Illegals in the next 6 Months.

He just got another $1.4 Billion for The Wall, but a Wall is not enough.  It’s time to move all illegals out of this great nation!

Sanctuary Cities are Illegal, so we can lawfully go after them, Subpoena motor voter registrations and Welfare and Public Assistance Records, & Employer Payroll Tax Records and use that plus data from The Census to locate everyone and boot them out.

A 1 Million man strong deportation force could get the job done in about 6 months!  Get this done Mr. President!

Discuss!!*


----------



## Missouri_Mike

Not much to discuss. Solid plan, let’s do it.


----------



## Natural Citizen

Yay! Bigger government.


----------



## The Original Tree

*


Natural Citizen said:



			Yay! Bigger government.
		
Click to expand...

Just for 6 months.  Our Democracy and Elections are under attack by Leftists using Illegals to game the system.
*


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

What if I told you the Establishment and the 1% really LIKES lots of illegals?.....cheep cheep labor.....

Seriously.....to get rich you have to leverage the time of others with as little paid for that time as possible.   The better you are at it, the richer you become.

FEW get rich by their own hands exclusively.


----------



## The Original Tree

*This has nothing to do with the topic but it’s awesome!  Made me laugh!*


----------



## The Original Tree

I’ve always believed that.  The Democrats have never weaned themselves off of slavery.



BasicHumanUnit said:


> What if I told you the Establishment and the 1% really LIKES lots of illegals?.....cheep cheep labor.....
> 
> Seriously.....to get rich you have to leverage the time of others with as little paid for that time as possible.   The better you are at it, the richer you become.
> 
> FEW get rich by their own hands exclusively.


----------



## Coyote

Those nutty Trumpists at it again....


----------



## The Original Tree

Coyote said:


> Those nutty Trumpists at it again....


Where are you going to hide when The Deportation Force comes For you?

Didn’t you tell us that you loved illegals so much that you’d hide them in your home?


----------



## Coyote

The Original Tree said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those nutty Trumpists at it again....
> 
> 
> 
> Where are you going to hide when The Deportation Force comes For you?
> 
> Didn’t you tell us that you loved illegals so much that you’d hide them in your home?
Click to expand...


How Naziesque.

_First they came for the socialists, and I did not speak out—because I was not a socialist.

Then they came for the trade unionists, and I did not speak out— because I was not a trade unionist.

Then they came for the Jews, and I did not speak out—because I was not a Jew._​
_Then they came for me—and there was no one left to speak for me._​


----------



## depotoo

BasicHumanUnit said:


> What if I told you the Establishment and the 1% really LIKES lots of illegals?.....cheep cheep labor.....
> 
> Seriously.....to get rich you have to leverage the time of others with as little paid for that time as possible.   The better you are at it, the richer you become.
> 
> FEW get rich by their own hands exclusively.


Another reason California likes illegals, for their cheap labor.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

The Original Tree said:


> *The President needs to use his Emergency Powers & Declare a National Emergency and Declare an Imminent Threat to our Elections and Democracy and do a Mass Deportation of about 20 Million Illegals in the next 6 Months.
> 
> He just got another $1.4 Billion for The Wall, but a Wall is not enough.  It’s time to move all illegals out of this great nation!
> 
> Sanctuary Cities are Illegal, so we can lawfully go after them, Subpoena motor voter registrations and Welfare and Public Assistance Records, & Employer Payroll Tax Records and use that plus data from The Census to locate everyone and boot them out.
> 
> A 1 Million man strong deportation force could get the job done in about 6 months!  Get this done Mr. President!
> 
> Discuss!!*


He could deputize all those who have passed the Concealed Carry permitting to be part of the deportation force.  Sorta like Obama's Obama civilian national security force, that never happened.


----------



## Golfing Gator

The Original Tree said:


> *The President needs to use his Emergency Powers & Declare a National Emergency and Declare an Imminent Threat to our Elections and Democracy and do a Mass Deportation of about 20 Million Illegals in the next 6 Months.
> 
> He just got another $1.4 Billion for The Wall, but a Wall is not enough.  It’s time to move all illegals out of this great nation!
> 
> Sanctuary Cities are Illegal, so we can lawfully go after them, Subpoena motor voter registrations and Welfare and Public Assistance Records, & Employer Payroll Tax Records and use that plus data from The Census to locate everyone and boot them out.
> 
> A 1 Million man strong deportation force could get the job done in about 6 months!  Get this done Mr. President!
> 
> Discuss!!*



You have an active imagination, I will give you that much.


----------



## Golfing Gator

The Original Tree said:


> *This has nothing to do with the topic but it’s awesome!  Made me laugh!*
> 
> View attachment 296021



China is the worlds largest importer of rice in the world.  Selling them rice is not an accomplishment.


----------



## White 6

The Original Tree said:


> *The President needs to use his Emergency Powers & Declare a National Emergency and Declare an Imminent Threat to our Elections and Democracy and do a Mass Deportation of about 20 Million Illegals in the next 6 Months.
> 
> He just got another $1.4 Billion for The Wall, but a Wall is not enough.  It’s time to move all illegals out of this great nation!
> 
> Sanctuary Cities are Illegal, so we can lawfully go after them, Subpoena motor voter registrations and Welfare and Public Assistance Records, & Employer Payroll Tax Records and use that plus data from The Census to locate everyone and boot them out.
> 
> A 1 Million man strong deportation force could get the job done in about 6 months!  Get this done Mr. President!
> 
> Discuss!!*



Million man army to round up illegals eh?  Could work. He might sell the idea if he includes private enterprise, letting out contracts for bid on enforcement laabor to private contractors, like government has done for prisons.  Everybody loves private prisons, right?  Just think.  If they over reach or were overly brutal in rounding them up, he could disavow responsibility with a wink and check.  He might sell it to the Democrats, by some reverse discrimination, favoring hiring legal Hispanic people to round up the illegal Hispanic people for money.  Don't worry it would not effect their immigration status, just like his administration has deported alien veterans of our military service who fought in his our wars.  Hey, they hire legal aliens for enforcement and over reach occurs, he could void their papers and frogmarch the enforcers to the border and then re-reimburse the contracting companies for the HR costs of replacing the employees. Wish we could have has some re-reimbursement for all the people hire and fire by his administration so far.  Tree, buddy, write it up and send it in and win another one for your side.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

White 6 said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The President needs to use his Emergency Powers & Declare a National Emergency and Declare an Imminent Threat to our Elections and Democracy and do a Mass Deportation of about 20 Million Illegals in the next 6 Months.
> 
> He just got another $1.4 Billion for The Wall, but a Wall is not enough.  It’s time to move all illegals out of this great nation!
> 
> Sanctuary Cities are Illegal, so we can lawfully go after them, Subpoena motor voter registrations and Welfare and Public Assistance Records, & Employer Payroll Tax Records and use that plus data from The Census to locate everyone and boot them out.
> 
> A 1 Million man strong deportation force could get the job done in about 6 months!  Get this done Mr. President!
> 
> Discuss!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Million man army to round up illegals eh?  Could work. He might sell the idea if he includes private enterprise, letting out contracts for bid on enforcement laabor to private contractors, like government has done for prisons.  Everybody loves private prisons, right?  Just think.  If they over reach or were overly brutal in rounding them up, he could disavow responsibility with a wink and check.  He might sell it to the Democrats, by some reverse discrimination, favoring hiring legal Hispanic people to round up the illegal Hispanic people for money.  Don't worry it would not effect their immigration status, just like his administration has deported alien veterans of our military service who fought in his our wars.  Hey, they hire legal aliens for enforcement and over reach occurs, he could void their papers and frogmarch the enforcers to the border and then re-reimburse the contracting companies for the HR costs of replacing the employees. Wish we could have has some re-reimbursement for all the people hire and fire by his administration so far.  Tree, buddy, write it up and send it in and win another one for your side.
Click to expand...

I think a bounty on the heads of any illegal would work, and give a grand prize to anyone who brings the most illegals to ICE.....Maybe even promote the person to head the FBI since it was so tarnished by the asshole liberal James(Dickhead) Comey.


----------



## anynameyouwish

The Original Tree said:


> *The President needs to use his Emergency Powers & Declare a National Emergency and Declare an Imminent Threat to our Elections and Democracy and do a Mass Deportation of about 20 Million Illegals in the next 6 Months.
> 
> He just got another $1.4 Billion for The Wall, but a Wall is not enough.  It’s time to move all illegals out of this great nation!
> 
> Sanctuary Cities are Illegal, so we can lawfully go after them, Subpoena motor voter registrations and Welfare and Public Assistance Records, & Employer Payroll Tax Records and use that plus data from The Census to locate everyone and boot them out.
> 
> A 1 Million man strong deportation force could get the job done in about 6 months!  Get this done Mr. President!
> 
> Discuss!!*




great idea!

firs you come for the illegal aliens
then you come for the muslims
then you will come for the homosexuals
then the atheists
then the secularists, the liberals, the democrats, the feminists......


----------



## Golfing Gator

andaronjim said:


> I think a bounty on the heads of any illegal would work, and give a grand prize to anyone who brings the most illegals to ICE.....Maybe even promote the person to head the FBI since it was so tarnished by the asshole liberal James(Dickhead) Comey.



Is the bounty higher for them dead or alive?


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

The Original Tree said:


> *The President needs to use his Emergency Powers & Declare a National Emergency and Declare an Imminent Threat to our Elections and Democracy and do a Mass Deportation of about 20 Million Illegals in the next 6 Months.
> 
> He just got another $1.4 Billion for The Wall, but a Wall is not enough.  It’s time to move all illegals out of this great nation!
> 
> Sanctuary Cities are Illegal, so we can lawfully go after them, Subpoena motor voter registrations and Welfare and Public Assistance Records, & Employer Payroll Tax Records and use that plus data from The Census to locate everyone and boot them out.
> 
> A 1 Million man strong deportation force could get the job done in about 6 months!  Get this done Mr. President!
> 
> Discuss!!*



Not happening...

Even Senate Republicans would convict and remove if he attempts your idea...

Also a good majority of illegals do not attempt to illegally vote unless California of Chi-town and even then in Chi-town you need to worry more about the dead voting than the illegals...

In the end deporting all twenty million which is lower than the real count would hurt our economy and cause worker shortages for low paying jobs...

Now doing over a period of time like five years sure...


----------



## Mr Natural

Those crops aren't going to pick themselves.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Stalin in the 20th century deported the most people & built the most walls.
Basically what Republicans are calling for in the 21st century.


----------



## bripat9643

The Original Tree said:


> I’ve always believed that.  The Democrats have never weaned themselves off of slavery.
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> What if I told you the Establishment and the 1% really LIKES lots of illegals?.....cheep cheep labor.....
> 
> Seriously.....to get rich you have to leverage the time of others with as little paid for that time as possible.   The better you are at it, the richer you become.
> 
> FEW get rich by their own hands exclusively.
Click to expand...

They are Stalinists.  They have always supported slavery.


----------



## bripat9643

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Stalin in the 20th century deported the most people & built the most walls.
> Basically what Republicans are calling for in the 21st century.


What a total load of shit.


----------



## Mr Natural

There’s no way Mr Businessman is going to give up His best (aka lowest paid) workers.


----------



## The Original Tree

*None of those people you listed were illegal aliens.

Immigration Law is not Racist.  The United States allows Immigration from
150 Differemt Countries.

The United States also swears in more Citizens at Citizenship Ceremonies made up of more diverse peoples 
than any country on the planet.

We also are the most generous
Country on the planet giving not just the most Foreign Aid to most countries in The World, but Christian Charities in The US give more Charity to the most countries in The World.

Tell you what Nazis were about.  Making up their own rules, trampling on their own citizen’s rights, committing violence against people and ideas they disagree with, disarming their citizens and trying to silence dissent, being warmongers, labeling, slandering and hurling false accusations at their political enemies, false accusations and false prosecutions of their own people and leaders, and defiling and dishonoring their country’s flag and Constitution, so they can replace it with one of their own making.

So if you want to talk about Nazis, I have to ask you WTF have you been watching in The Last Decade when you’ve been watching The Democrat Party operate?




Coyote said:





The Original Tree said:





Coyote said:



			Those nutty Trumpists at it again....
		
Click to expand...

Where are you going to hide when The Deportation Force comes For you?

Didn’t you tell us that you loved illegals so much that you’d hide them in your home?
		
Click to expand...


How Naziesque.
		
Click to expand...

*


Coyote said:


> _*First they came for the socialists, and I did not speak out—because I was not a socialist.
> 
> Then they came for the trade unionists, and I did not speak out— because I was not a trade unionist.
> 
> Then they came for the Jews, and I did not speak out—because I was not a Jew.*_​
> _*Then they came for me—and there was no one left to speak for me.*_​


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

bripat9643 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stalin in the 20th century deported the most people & built the most walls.
> Basically what Republicans are calling for in the 21st century.
> 
> 
> 
> What a total load of shit.
Click to expand...


Why spend so much money on deportations & walls, which increase the government influences in society significantly.

When you can go after far fewer employers, with much lower costs & much less government influences in society.

Maybe because Republicans are just a Capitalist party courting the Nationalist & Religious Right vote?

At their core Republican elites  know we need illegal immigrant labor for the Capitalist pigs.


PS.
Stalin supported the deportations of numerous groups Tatars, Germans, Poles,  among others.


----------



## candycorn

Natural Citizen said:


> Yay! Bigger government.



more stormtroopers.  

it’s amazing what “small government” conservatives are supporting nowadays


----------



## sparky

The Original Tree said:


> Where are you going to hide when The Deportation Force comes For you?







~S~


----------



## The Original Tree

*Trump is more like Luke Skywalker trying to save The Republic.

It’s Nancy Pelosi that is trying to get herself installed as Emperor.*


----------



## The Original Tree

Marxist Stalinists Socialists Globalists.





bripat9643 said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve always believed that.  The Democrats have never weaned themselves off of slavery.
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> What if I told you the Establishment and the 1% really LIKES lots of illegals?.....cheep cheep labor.....
> 
> Seriously.....to get rich you have to leverage the time of others with as little paid for that time as possible.   The better you are at it, the richer you become.
> 
> FEW get rich by their own hands exclusively.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are Stalinists.  They have always supported slavery.
Click to expand...


----------



## pknopp

Isn't there fantasy boards somewhere?


----------



## The Original Tree

Getting you to defend China is.



Golfing Gator said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> *This has nothing to do with the topic but it’s awesome!  Made me laugh!*
> 
> View attachment 296021
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China is the worlds largest importer of rice in the world.  Selling them rice is not an accomplishment.
Click to expand...


----------



## The Original Tree

pknopp said:


> Isn't there fantasy boards somewhere?


You can find that in your dresser next to your Putin Panties.


----------



## Coyote

The Original Tree said:


> *None of those people you listed were illegal aliens.
> 
> Immigration Law is not Racist.  The United States allows Immigration from
> 150 Differemt Countries.
> 
> The United States also swears in more Citizens at Citizenship Ceremonies made up of more diverse peoples
> than any country on the planet.
> 
> We also are the most generous
> Country on the planet giving not just the most Foreign Aid to most countries in The World, but Christian Charities in The US give more Charity to the most countries in The World.
> 
> Tell you what Nazis were about.  Making up their own rules, trampling on their own citizen’s rights, committing violence against people and ideas they disagree with, disarming their citizens and trying to silence dissent, being warmongers, labeling, slandering and hurling false accusations at their political enemies, false accusations and false prosecutions of their own people and leaders, and defiling and dishonoring their country’s flag and Constitution, so they can replace it with one of their own making.
> 
> So if you want to talk about Nazis, I have to ask you WTF have you been watching in The Last Decade when you’ve been watching The Democrat Party operate?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those nutty Trumpists at it again....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where are you going to hide when The Deportation Force comes For you?
> 
> Didn’t you tell us that you loved illegals so much that you’d hide them in your home?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How Naziesque.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> _*First they came for the socialists, and I did not speak out—because I was not a socialist.
> 
> Then they came for the trade unionists, and I did not speak out— because I was not a trade unionist.
> 
> Then they came for the Jews, and I did not speak out—because I was not a Jew.*_​
> _*Then they came for me—and there was no one left to speak for me.*_​
Click to expand...



I would rather the emphasis in law enforcement be placed on crimes that really affect our society.  Deport the violent immigrants, convicted of violent crimes promptly.  Focus on other violent crimes - murder, rape, assault, we have had a rise in white nationalist violence that needs to be addressed.  Put our resources where it is most needed.  In the meantime use some of that money to hire more judges for the immigration courts so these things can be processed speedily and fairly.

Of course I don't expect that to go over well with your side.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Stalin in the 20th century deported the most people & built the most walls.
> Basically what Republicans are calling for in the 21st century.



You don't understand history.

Communists / Marxists etc etc etc....build walls to KEEP PEOPLE IN.......

Trumps wall is to keep people OUT

You should try to educate yourself on the concept of the difference between desires and objections, choice and slavery.


----------



## The Original Tree

Mr Clean said:


> Those crops aren't going to pick themselves.


I guess The Party of Slavery neeeds to start paying Americans a living wage to pick crops on their plantations then.


----------



## Coyote

bripat9643 said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve always believed that.  The Democrats have never weaned themselves off of slavery.
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> What if I told you the Establishment and the 1% really LIKES lots of illegals?.....cheep cheep labor.....
> 
> Seriously.....to get rich you have to leverage the time of others with as little paid for that time as possible.   The better you are at it, the richer you become.
> 
> FEW get rich by their own hands exclusively.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are Stalinists.  They have always supported slavery.
Click to expand...


Can you squeeze in baby killers and commies while you're at it?  You're missing a few buzzwords and talking points.


----------



## The Original Tree

Illegal immigration is both a crime and fraud against The American People Our Elections and our Republic, of these Unites
States.



Coyote said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> *None of those people you listed were illegal aliens.
> 
> Immigration Law is not Racist.  The United States allows Immigration from
> 150 Differemt Countries.
> 
> The United States also swears in more Citizens at Citizenship Ceremonies made up of more diverse peoples
> than any country on the planet.
> 
> We also are the most generous
> Country on the planet giving not just the most Foreign Aid to most countries in The World, but Christian Charities in The US give more Charity to the most countries in The World.
> 
> Tell you what Nazis were about.  Making up their own rules, trampling on their own citizen’s rights, committing violence against people and ideas they disagree with, disarming their citizens and trying to silence dissent, being warmongers, labeling, slandering and hurling false accusations at their political enemies, false accusations and false prosecutions of their own people and leaders, and defiling and dishonoring their country’s flag and Constitution, so they can replace it with one of their own making.
> 
> So if you want to talk about Nazis, I have to ask you WTF have you been watching in The Last Decade when you’ve been watching The Democrat Party operate?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those nutty Trumpists at it again....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where are you going to hide when The Deportation Force comes For you?
> 
> Didn’t you tell us that you loved illegals so much that you’d hide them in your home?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How Naziesque.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> _*First they came for the socialists, and I did not speak out—because I was not a socialist.
> 
> Then they came for the trade unionists, and I did not speak out— because I was not a trade unionist.
> 
> Then they came for the Jews, and I did not speak out—because I was not a Jew.*_​
> _*Then they came for me—and there was no one left to speak for me.*_​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I would rather the emphasis in law enforcement be placed on crimes that really affect our society.  Deport the violent immigrants, convicted of violent crimes promptly.  Focus on other violent crimes - murder, rape, assault, we have had a rise in white nationalist violence that needs to be addressed.  Put our resources where it is most needed.  In the meantime use some of that money to hire more judges for the immigration courts so these things can be processed speedily and fairly.
> 
> Of course I don't expect that to go over well with your side.
Click to expand...


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

BasicHumanUnit said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stalin in the 20th century deported the most people & built the most walls.
> Basically what Republicans are calling for in the 21st century.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't understand history.
> 
> Communists / Marxists etc etc etc....build walls to KEEP PEOPLE IN.......
> 
> Trumps wall is to keep people OUT
> 
> You should try to educate yourself on the concept of the difference between desires and objections, choice and slavery.
Click to expand...


Walls to keep people out can also be used down the road to keep people in.
(Common sense here)


----------



## Coyote

BasicHumanUnit said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stalin in the 20th century deported the most people & built the most walls.
> Basically what Republicans are calling for in the 21st century.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't understand history.
> 
> Communists / Marxists etc etc etc....build walls to KEEP PEOPLE IN.......
> 
> Trumps wall is to keep people OUT
> 
> You should try to educate yourself on the concept of the difference between desires and objections, choice and slavery.
Click to expand...


Walls are walls.  People still got out, people will still get in.  In the meantime communities are cut off, trade is disrupted, natural migrations cut off.

There are areas where a fence or wall is affective.  There are areas where it is not.  Meanwhile private property is being seized.


----------



## Coyote

The Original Tree said:


> Illegal immigration is both a crime and fraud against The American People Our Elections and our Republic, of these Unites
> States.
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> *None of those people you listed were illegal aliens.
> 
> Immigration Law is not Racist.  The United States allows Immigration from
> 150 Differemt Countries.
> 
> The United States also swears in more Citizens at Citizenship Ceremonies made up of more diverse peoples
> than any country on the planet.
> 
> We also are the most generous
> Country on the planet giving not just the most Foreign Aid to most countries in The World, but Christian Charities in The US give more Charity to the most countries in The World.
> 
> Tell you what Nazis were about.  Making up their own rules, trampling on their own citizen’s rights, committing violence against people and ideas they disagree with, disarming their citizens and trying to silence dissent, being warmongers, labeling, slandering and hurling false accusations at their political enemies, false accusations and false prosecutions of their own people and leaders, and defiling and dishonoring their country’s flag and Constitution, so they can replace it with one of their own making.
> 
> So if you want to talk about Nazis, I have to ask you WTF have you been watching in The Last Decade when you’ve been watching The Democrat Party operate?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those nutty Trumpists at it again....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where are you going to hide when The Deportation Force comes For you?
> 
> Didn’t you tell us that you loved illegals so much that you’d hide them in your home?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How Naziesque.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> _*First they came for the socialists, and I did not speak out—because I was not a socialist.
> 
> Then they came for the trade unionists, and I did not speak out— because I was not a trade unionist.
> 
> Then they came for the Jews, and I did not speak out—because I was not a Jew.*_​
> _*Then they came for me—and there was no one left to speak for me.*_​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I would rather the emphasis in law enforcement be placed on crimes that really affect our society.  Deport the violent immigrants, convicted of violent crimes promptly.  Focus on other violent crimes - murder, rape, assault, we have had a rise in white nationalist violence that needs to be addressed.  Put our resources where it is most needed.  In the meantime use some of that money to hire more judges for the immigration courts so these things can be processed speedily and fairly.
> 
> Of course I don't expect that to go over well with your side.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...



I'm more concerned with rape and murder.


----------



## Coyote

BasicHumanUnit said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stalin in the 20th century deported the most people & built the most walls.
> Basically what Republicans are calling for in the 21st century.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't understand history.
> 
> Communists / Marxists etc etc etc....build walls to KEEP PEOPLE IN.......
> 
> Trumps wall is to keep people OUT
> 
> You should try to educate yourself on the concept of the difference between desires and objections, choice and slavery.
Click to expand...



Slavery.

You keep using that word like you know what it means.

What slavery?


----------



## Terri4Trump

The Original Tree said:


> *The President needs to use his Emergency Powers & Declare a National Emergency and Declare an Imminent Threat to our Elections and Democracy and do a Mass Deportation of about 20 Million Illegals in the next 6 Months.
> 
> He just got another $1.4 Billion for The Wall, but a Wall is not enough.  It’s time to move all illegals out of this great nation!
> 
> Sanctuary Cities are Illegal, so we can lawfully go after them, Subpoena motor voter registrations and Welfare and Public Assistance Records, & Employer Payroll Tax Records and use that plus data from The Census to locate everyone and boot them out.
> 
> A 1 Million man strong deportation force could get the job done in about 6 months!  Get this done Mr. President!
> 
> Discuss!!*



As much as I'd like to see a 1 Million Man Deportation Force I don't think it will happen. All we need to do is enforce the laws on the books fully, and especially prosecuted mayors and governors of sanctuary cities and states.


----------



## Terri4Trump

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Walls to keep people out can also be used down the road to keep people in.



I promise we won't keep your stupid ass in. Please, by all means, get the fuck out moron


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Terri4Trump said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Walls to keep people out can also be used down the road to keep people in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I promise we won't keep your stupid ass in. Please, by all means, get the fuck out moron
Click to expand...


LOL, The plans to deport 20 million illegals & build a wall, could be turned around 180, and be used to terrorize American culture.

Of course, the Capitalist pigs don't want you to know, we could actually jail a small percentage of them for hiring illegals, setting an example, 

Without income illegals will simply self deport.


----------



## OldLady

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stalin in the 20th century deported the most people & built the most walls.
> Basically what Republicans are calling for in the 21st century.
> 
> 
> 
> What a total load of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why spend so much money on deportations & walls, which increase the government influences in society significantly.
> 
> When you can go after far fewer employers, with much lower costs & much less government influences in society.
> 
> Maybe because Republicans are just a Capitalist party courting the Nationalist & Religious Right vote?
> 
> At their core Republican elites  know we need illegal immigrant labor for the Capitalist pigs.
> 
> 
> PS.
> Stalin supported the deportations of numerous groups Tatars, Germans, Poles,  among others.
Click to expand...

_you can go after far fewer employers, with much lower costs & much less government influences in society._
Agreed.


----------



## Mac-7

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Terri4Trump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Walls to keep people out can also be used down the road to keep people in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I promise we won't keep your stupid ass in. Please, by all means, get the fuck out moron
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, The plans to deport 20 million illegals & build a wall, could be turned around 180, and be used to terrorize American culture.
> 
> Of course, the Capitalist pigs don't want you to know, we could actually jail a small percentage of them for hiring illegals, setting an example,
> 
> Without income illegals will simply self deport.
Click to expand...

The left does not want to deport illegals and will not do so even without work for them to do


----------



## pknopp

Coyote said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stalin in the 20th century deported the most people & built the most walls.
> Basically what Republicans are calling for in the 21st century.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't understand history.
> 
> Communists / Marxists etc etc etc....build walls to KEEP PEOPLE IN.......
> 
> Trumps wall is to keep people OUT
> 
> You should try to educate yourself on the concept of the difference between desires and objections, choice and slavery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Walls are walls.  People still got out, people will still get in.  In the meantime communities are cut off, trade is disrupted, natural migrations cut off.
> 
> There are areas where a fence or wall is affective.  There are areas where it is not.  Meanwhile private property is being seized.
Click to expand...


 If you have a garden and the deer are getting in your garden putting a wall just along the rear of your property is not going to keep the deer out.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Mac-7 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terri4Trump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Walls to keep people out can also be used down the road to keep people in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I promise we won't keep your stupid ass in. Please, by all means, get the fuck out moron
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, The plans to deport 20 million illegals & build a wall, could be turned around 180, and be used to terrorize American culture.
> 
> Of course, the Capitalist pigs don't want you to know, we could actually jail a small percentage of them for hiring illegals, setting an example,
> 
> Without income illegals will simply self deport.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The left does not want to deport illegals and will not do so even without work for them to do
Click to expand...


Like Amnesty Reagan?


----------



## pknopp

Mac-7 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terri4Trump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Walls to keep people out can also be used down the road to keep people in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I promise we won't keep your stupid ass in. Please, by all means, get the fuck out moron
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, The plans to deport 20 million illegals & build a wall, could be turned around 180, and be used to terrorize American culture.
> 
> Of course, the Capitalist pigs don't want you to know, we could actually jail a small percentage of them for hiring illegals, setting an example,
> 
> Without income illegals will simply self deport.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The left does not want to deport illegals and will not do so even without work for them to do
Click to expand...


 Business does not want illegals deported. That is why they are not. "The left" does not control the justice department and it's their call. I would say that you are being lied to but you know what is what. It's not about deporting illegals.


----------



## Golfing Gator

The Original Tree said:


> Getting you to defend China is.
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> *This has nothing to do with the topic but it’s awesome!  Made me laugh!*
> 
> View attachment 296021
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China is the worlds largest importer of rice in the world.  Selling them rice is not an accomplishment.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


How is presenting facts defending any thing but the truth?

Why do all you partisan sheep hate the truth so very much


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Walls to keep people out can also be used down the road to keep people in.
> (Common sense here)



No......that's your TDS and paranoia.    (Common sense here).


----------



## Mac-7

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terri4Trump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Walls to keep people out can also be used down the road to keep people in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I promise we won't keep your stupid ass in. Please, by all means, get the fuck out moron
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, The plans to deport 20 million illegals & build a wall, could be turned around 180, and be used to terrorize American culture.
> 
> Of course, the Capitalist pigs don't want you to know, we could actually jail a small percentage of them for hiring illegals, setting an example,
> 
> Without income illegals will simply self deport.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The left does not want to deport illegals and will not do so even without work for them to do
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like Amnesty Reagan?
Click to expand...

In 1986 3 million illegals got amnesty

today estimates run as high as 30 million illegals roaming the US

And the washington establishment led by bleeding heart liberals dies not want to deport any of them

you think your scheme of denying them jobs is the answer

but what will you do if they refuse to leave?

liberals will scream that we are starving little children

I know we cant deport them all

but if we dont remove at least 75% and build a wall America will be swamped in future years by 10s of millions more


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

BasicHumanUnit said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Walls to keep people out can also be used down the road to keep people in.
> (Common sense here)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No......that's your TDS and paranoia.    (Common sense here).
Click to expand...


If they wanted to build a wall to keep you in, what a better way than to say its to keep people out?
(Rolls eyes)


----------



## Mac-7

pknopp said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terri4Trump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Walls to keep people out can also be used down the road to keep people in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I promise we won't keep your stupid ass in. Please, by all means, get the fuck out moron
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, The plans to deport 20 million illegals & build a wall, could be turned around 180, and be used to terrorize American culture.
> 
> Of course, the Capitalist pigs don't want you to know, we could actually jail a small percentage of them for hiring illegals, setting an example,
> 
> Without income illegals will simply self deport.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The left does not want to deport illegals and will not do so even without work for them to do
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Business does not want illegals deported. That is why they are not. "The left" does not control the justice department and it's their call. I would say that you are being lied to but you know what is what. It's not about deporting illegals.
Click to expand...

The chamber of commerce is very pro illegal alien

they represent many but not all businesses

small business is often not affiliated with the Chamber and is more loyal to the rule of law


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Mac-7 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terri4Trump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Walls to keep people out can also be used down the road to keep people in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I promise we won't keep your stupid ass in. Please, by all means, get the fuck out moron
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, The plans to deport 20 million illegals & build a wall, could be turned around 180, and be used to terrorize American culture.
> 
> Of course, the Capitalist pigs don't want you to know, we could actually jail a small percentage of them for hiring illegals, setting an example,
> 
> Without income illegals will simply self deport.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The left does not want to deport illegals and will not do so even without work for them to do
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like Amnesty Reagan?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In 1986 3 million illegals got amnesty
> 
> today estimates run as high as 30 million illegals roaming the US
> 
> And the washington establishment led by bleeding heart liberals dies not want to deport any of them
> 
> you think your scheme of denying them jobs is the answer
> 
> but what will you do if they refuse to leave?
> 
> liberals will scream that we are starving little children
> 
> I know we cant deport them all
> 
> but if we dont remove at least 75% and build a wall America will be swamped in future years by 10s of millions more
Click to expand...


Reagan gave the green light to illegals.

At the turn of the page into 1990 give or take a couple of years, we got our very first Guatemalan Illegals in Brewster, NY.

Now Brewster, NY is about 70% Guatemalan.

Reagan simply gave the wrong message, and got the Illegal Alien ball rolling.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

Coyote said:


> Walls are walls.  People still got out, people will still get in.



Invalid argument.
The Berlin wall was built to keep people INSIDE it's boundaries and was strictly enforced with threat of death.  Have you no education?
FEW got out of the Berlin wall.   Same with North Korea.
NO ONE was or is invading either of those places seeking asylum (or more truthfully, an easy life) as they are by the millions flocking TO America.
So your first point is moot, ill advised and based on ignorance of history.




Coyote said:


> In the meantime communities are cut off, trade is disrupted, natural migrations cut off.



SMALL price to pay to defend ones nation against an invasion.  STOP the invasion (and stop your party from encouraging it), and no wall would be needed.  SIMPLE.
Unlike you, I'm proud of America and her accomplishments.



Coyote said:


> There are areas where a fence or wall is affective.  There are areas where it is not.  Meanwhile private property is being seized.



It's "effective"....not "affective".  The building of the wall is not an emotional response.  Claiming it's bad IS.
Again, you have no issue with government strong arming The People if it supports your Statist agendas, but are vehemently opposed when it protects the nation.  Interesting.


----------



## Mac-7

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terri4Trump said:
> 
> 
> 
> I promise we won't keep your stupid ass in. Please, by all means, get the fuck out moron
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, The plans to deport 20 million illegals & build a wall, could be turned around 180, and be used to terrorize American culture.
> 
> Of course, the Capitalist pigs don't want you to know, we could actually jail a small percentage of them for hiring illegals, setting an example,
> 
> Without income illegals will simply self deport.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The left does not want to deport illegals and will not do so even without work for them to do
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like Amnesty Reagan?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In 1986 3 million illegals got amnesty
> 
> today estimates run as high as 30 million illegals roaming the US
> 
> And the washington establishment led by bleeding heart liberals dies not want to deport any of them
> 
> you think your scheme of denying them jobs is the answer
> 
> but what will you do if they refuse to leave?
> 
> liberals will scream that we are starving little children
> 
> I know we cant deport them all
> 
> but if we dont remove at least 75% and build a wall America will be swamped in future years by 10s of millions more
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Reagan gave the green light to illegals.
> 
> At the turn of the page into 1990 give or take a coup,e of years, we got our very first Guatemalan Illegals in Brewster, NY.
> 
> Now Brewster, NY is about 70% Guatemalan.
> 
> Reagan simply gave the wrong message, and got the Illegal Alien ball rolling.
Click to expand...

Reagan signed the compromise presented to him by congress

and in my opinion it was a mistake

but he was not around afterward to ensure that the amnesty crowd fulfill their promise to the American people to end the alien invasion


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Mac-7 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, The plans to deport 20 million illegals & build a wall, could be turned around 180, and be used to terrorize American culture.
> 
> Of course, the Capitalist pigs don't want you to know, we could actually jail a small percentage of them for hiring illegals, setting an example,
> 
> Without income illegals will simply self deport.
> 
> 
> 
> The left does not want to deport illegals and will not do so even without work for them to do
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like Amnesty Reagan?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In 1986 3 million illegals got amnesty
> 
> today estimates run as high as 30 million illegals roaming the US
> 
> And the washington establishment led by bleeding heart liberals dies not want to deport any of them
> 
> you think your scheme of denying them jobs is the answer
> 
> but what will you do if they refuse to leave?
> 
> liberals will scream that we are starving little children
> 
> I know we cant deport them all
> 
> but if we dont remove at least 75% and build a wall America will be swamped in future years by 10s of millions more
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Reagan gave the green light to illegals.
> 
> At the turn of the page into 1990 give or take a coup,e of years, we got our very first Guatemalan Illegals in Brewster, NY.
> 
> Now Brewster, NY is about 70% Guatemalan.
> 
> Reagan simply gave the wrong message, and got the Illegal Alien ball rolling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Reagan signed the compromise presented to him by congress
> 
> but he was not around afterward to ensure that the amnesty crowd fulfill their promise to the American people to end the alien invasion
Click to expand...


So, HW Bush fulfilled the promise of Reagan to flood America with Illegal Latinos?


----------



## Mac-7

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The left does not want to deport illegals and will not do so even without work for them to do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like Amnesty Reagan?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In 1986 3 million illegals got amnesty
> 
> today estimates run as high as 30 million illegals roaming the US
> 
> And the washington establishment led by bleeding heart liberals dies not want to deport any of them
> 
> you think your scheme of denying them jobs is the answer
> 
> but what will you do if they refuse to leave?
> 
> liberals will scream that we are starving little children
> 
> I know we cant deport them all
> 
> but if we dont remove at least 75% and build a wall America will be swamped in future years by 10s of millions more
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Reagan gave the green light to illegals.
> 
> At the turn of the page into 1990 give or take a coup,e of years, we got our very first Guatemalan Illegals in Brewster, NY.
> 
> Now Brewster, NY is about 70% Guatemalan.
> 
> Reagan simply gave the wrong message, and got the Illegal Alien ball rolling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Reagan signed the compromise presented to him by congress
> 
> but he was not around afterward to ensure that the amnesty crowd fulfill their promise to the American people to end the alien invasion
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, HW Bush fulfilled the promise of Reagan to flood America with Illegal Latinos?
Click to expand...

Do you prefer to live in the past or the present

HW Bush is dead


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Mac-7 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like Amnesty Reagan?
> 
> 
> 
> In 1986 3 million illegals got amnesty
> 
> today estimates run as high as 30 million illegals roaming the US
> 
> And the washington establishment led by bleeding heart liberals dies not want to deport any of them
> 
> you think your scheme of denying them jobs is the answer
> 
> but what will you do if they refuse to leave?
> 
> liberals will scream that we are starving little children
> 
> I know we cant deport them all
> 
> but if we dont remove at least 75% and build a wall America will be swamped in future years by 10s of millions more
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Reagan gave the green light to illegals.
> 
> At the turn of the page into 1990 give or take a coup,e of years, we got our very first Guatemalan Illegals in Brewster, NY.
> 
> Now Brewster, NY is about 70% Guatemalan.
> 
> Reagan simply gave the wrong message, and got the Illegal Alien ball rolling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Reagan signed the compromise presented to him by congress
> 
> but he was not around afterward to ensure that the amnesty crowd fulfill their promise to the American people to end the alien invasion
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, HW Bush fulfilled the promise of Reagan to flood America with Illegal Latinos?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you prefer to live in the past or the present
> 
> HW Bush is dead
Click to expand...


Reagan both sucked & blew.


----------



## Mac-7

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In 1986 3 million illegals got amnesty
> 
> today estimates run as high as 30 million illegals roaming the US
> 
> And the washington establishment led by bleeding heart liberals dies not want to deport any of them
> 
> you think your scheme of denying them jobs is the answer
> 
> but what will you do if they refuse to leave?
> 
> liberals will scream that we are starving little children
> 
> I know we cant deport them all
> 
> but if we dont remove at least 75% and build a wall America will be swamped in future years by 10s of millions more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reagan gave the green light to illegals.
> 
> At the turn of the page into 1990 give or take a coup,e of years, we got our very first Guatemalan Illegals in Brewster, NY.
> 
> Now Brewster, NY is about 70% Guatemalan.
> 
> Reagan simply gave the wrong message, and got the Illegal Alien ball rolling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Reagan signed the compromise presented to him by congress
> 
> but he was not around afterward to ensure that the amnesty crowd fulfill their promise to the American people to end the alien invasion
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, HW Bush fulfilled the promise of Reagan to flood America with Illegal Latinos?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you prefer to live in the past or the present
> 
> HW Bush is dead
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Reagan both sucked & blew.
Click to expand...

I am trying to have a civil conversation with you about current events

but you seem fixated on the past


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

Golfing Gator said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think a bounty on the heads of any illegal would work, and give a grand prize to anyone who brings the most illegals to ICE.....Maybe even promote the person to head the FBI since it was so tarnished by the asshole liberal James(Dickhead) Comey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is the bounty higher for them dead or alive?
Click to expand...

That depends, if they are illegals that have committed serious crimes like murder, rape or child molestation, dead is okay for me.


----------



## Coyote

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Walls are walls.  People still got out, people will still get in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Invalid argument.
> The Berlin wall was built to keep people INSIDE it's boundaries and was strictly enforced with threat of death.  Have you no education?
> FEW got out of the Berlin wall.   Same with North Korea.
> NO ONE was or is invading either of those places seeking asylum (or more truthfully, an easy life) as they are by the millions flocking TO America.
> So your first point is moot, ill advised and based on ignorance of history.
Click to expand...


They still got out.  Walls are not  the way to go.  



> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the meantime communities are cut off, trade is disrupted, natural migrations cut off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SMALL price to pay to defend ones nation against an invasion.  STOP the invasion (and stop your party from encouraging it), and no wall would be needed.  SIMPLE.
Click to expand...


It doesn't work.  Walls don't work.  Don't you get that yet?  They are expensive, disruptive, and ultimately don't do the job.  They are a "feel good" solution for you xenophobics.  We have high tech solutions that are more cost effective, don't require the seizing of private land, disrupt legitimate border trade and towns, and don't disrupt animal migrations.





> Unlike you, *I'm proud of America and her accomplishments*.



That is a debatable opinion.



> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are areas where a fence or wall is affective.  There are areas where it is not.  Meanwhile private property is being seized.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's "effective"....not "affective".  The building of the wall is not an emotional response.  Claiming it's bad IS.
> Again, you have no issue with government strong arming The People if it supports your Statist agendas, but are vehemently opposed when it protects the nation.  Interesting.
Click to expand...


A wall absolutely is an emotional response given the wide range of more effective tools we have at our means.  It's a feel good sop to your xenophobic fears.


----------



## anynameyouwish

andaronjim said:


> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The President needs to use his Emergency Powers & Declare a National Emergency and Declare an Imminent Threat to our Elections and Democracy and do a Mass Deportation of about 20 Million Illegals in the next 6 Months.
> 
> He just got another $1.4 Billion for The Wall, but a Wall is not enough.  It’s time to move all illegals out of this great nation!
> 
> Sanctuary Cities are Illegal, so we can lawfully go after them, Subpoena motor voter registrations and Welfare and Public Assistance Records, & Employer Payroll Tax Records and use that plus data from The Census to locate everyone and boot them out.
> 
> A 1 Million man strong deportation force could get the job done in about 6 months!  Get this done Mr. President!
> 
> Discuss!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Million man army to round up illegals eh?  Could work. He might sell the idea if he includes private enterprise, letting out contracts for bid on enforcement laabor to private contractors, like government has done for prisons.  Everybody loves private prisons, right?  Just think.  If they over reach or were overly brutal in rounding them up, he could disavow responsibility with a wink and check.  He might sell it to the Democrats, by some reverse discrimination, favoring hiring legal Hispanic people to round up the illegal Hispanic people for money.  Don't worry it would not effect their immigration status, just like his administration has deported alien veterans of our military service who fought in his our wars.  Hey, they hire legal aliens for enforcement and over reach occurs, he could void their papers and frogmarch the enforcers to the border and then re-reimburse the contracting companies for the HR costs of replacing the employees. Wish we could have has some re-reimbursement for all the people hire and fire by his administration so far.  Tree, buddy, write it up and send it in and win another one for your side.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think a bounty on the heads of any illegal would work, and give a grand prize to anyone who brings the most illegals to ICE.....Maybe even promote the person to head the FBI since it was so tarnished by the asshole liberal James(Dickhead) Comey.
Click to expand...



once again conservatives give us evidence of how much they want to kill people.


besides other conservatives are there any groups of people you do NOT want to kill?


----------



## pknopp

Mac-7 said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terri4Trump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Walls to keep people out can also be used down the road to keep people in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I promise we won't keep your stupid ass in. Please, by all means, get the fuck out moron
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, The plans to deport 20 million illegals & build a wall, could be turned around 180, and be used to terrorize American culture.
> 
> Of course, the Capitalist pigs don't want you to know, we could actually jail a small percentage of them for hiring illegals, setting an example,
> 
> Without income illegals will simply self deport.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The left does not want to deport illegals and will not do so even without work for them to do
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Business does not want illegals deported. That is why they are not. "The left" does not control the justice department and it's their call. I would say that you are being lied to but you know what is what. It's not about deporting illegals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The chamber of commerce is very pro illegal alien
> 
> they represent many but not all businesses
> 
> small business is often not affiliated with the Chamber and is more loyal to the rule of law
Click to expand...


 Small business has no say in what the government does. Trump is very pro-big business. Hence, nothing is going to be done.


----------



## Coyote

Mac-7 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terri4Trump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Walls to keep people out can also be used down the road to keep people in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I promise we won't keep your stupid ass in. Please, by all means, get the fuck out moron
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, The plans to deport 20 million illegals & build a wall, could be turned around 180, and be used to terrorize American culture.
> 
> Of course, the Capitalist pigs don't want you to know, we could actually jail a small percentage of them for hiring illegals, setting an example,
> 
> Without income illegals will simply self deport.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The left does not want to deport illegals and will not do so even without work for them to do
Click to expand...


Untrue.


----------



## BrokeLoser

Mr Clean said:


> Those crops aren't going to pick themselves.



Mollie Tibbets isn’t going to murder herself.
All those young little girls aren’t going to rape themselves.
Construction workers aren’t going to hold their own wage down to 1980’s scale.
Emergency rooms aren’t going to pack themselves full with 8 hour wait times.
Our public schools aren’t going to pack themselves full of thirdworlder anchor babies and ruin themselves.
Walmarts won’t leave shitty diapers in their own parking lots.
Our roadways aren’t going to pack themselves full of uninsured drunk drivers.

You starting to get it yet wetback lover?


----------



## ThunderKiss1965

I like the idea of deporting those that are a drain on the tax payer, but wouldn't have an issue with giving a limited number of those that actually want to and do contribute a chance to do it legally. I would also like to see local law enforcement doing their job and handing over illegal criminals to ICE for immediate deportation or prison depending on the crime. 

I'm not so sure about the million deportation force thing sounds a little to brown shirty to me.


----------



## Mr Natural

BrokeLoser said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those crops aren't going to pick themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mollie Tibbets isn’t going to murder herself.
> All those young little girls aren’t going to rape themselves.
> Construction workers aren’t going to hold their own wage down to 1980’s scale.
> Emergency rooms aren’t going to pack themselves full with 8 hour wait times.
> Our public schools aren’t going to pack themselves full of thirdworlder anchor babies and ruin themselves.
> Walmarts won’t leave shitty diapers in their own parking lots.
> Our roadways aren’t going to pack themselves full of uninsured drunk drivers.
> 
> You starting to get it yet wetback lover?
Click to expand...



Like I said, those crops aren't going to pick themselves.  

Make Mr Businessman stop hiring them, and they'll stop coming.


----------



## Shawnee_b

Deport all illegals. 1 million deportation force could do it.

Illegals voted in 2016, they will do it again. 13 states GIVE illegals driver licenses, just line up and get one. Think these 13 states don't know they will all cheat and vote dem? Baby jesus told them to in 2016, "voting makes you a citizen"


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

Coyote said:


> They still got out.  Walls are not  the way to go.



You're an idiot and a waste of keyboard strokes......to say the Berlin wall and North Korean Walls Don't keep the extreme mass majority in is just stupid.



Coyote said:


> It doesn't work.  Walls don't work.  Don't you get that yet?  They are expensive, disruptive, and ultimately don't do the job.  They are a "feel good" solution for you xenophobics.  We have high tech solutions that are more cost effective, don't require the seizing of private land, disrupt legitimate border trade and towns, and don't disrupt animal migrations.



You're an idiot and a waste of keyboard strokes......See BERLIN WALL....NORTH KOREA BORDER DEFENSES.
In your narrow opinoon it doesn't work because you approve of the invasion and resent efforts to stop it.



Coyote said:


> That is a debatable opinion.



You're an idiot and a waste of keyboard strokes......that is not an opinion.



Coyote said:


> A wall absolutely is an emotional response given the wide range of more effective tools we have at our means.  It's a feel good sop to your xenophobic fears.



What tools and means?  Open borders and more taxpayer funded subsidies?  Right....money grows on trees and resources are unlimited.....I forgot 
You're an idiot and a waste of keyboard strokes......When CARAVANS of thousands of people at a time are rushing your border, your suggestion is to do nothing, other than lay down a welcome mat and provide sanctuary and demand US Taxpayers foot the bill is exactly what's expected of a snowflake that hates America.

You are an idiot.  It's THAT simple.


----------



## lennypartiv

Natural Citizen said:


> Yay! Bigger government.


It would be well worth it.  I think Sheriff Joe is looking for something to do.  Put him is charge of this.


----------



## lennypartiv

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> If they wanted to build a wall to keep you in, what a better way than to say its to keep people out?


Government leaders would never get away with that.


----------



## The Original Tree

*And you realize that the overwhelming number of people involved in Human Trafficking, and child prostitution are gangs like MS 13, The Mexican Drug Cartels that Holder armed & a whole host of other South American Cartels and just run of the mill illegal aliens.


There is also a dynamic where US Gangs like Bloods & Crypts have what you could call trade Agreements where they engage in Human Trafficking and Drug Trafficking again, correct?

You understand that all that money for drugs and trafficked humans flows right back to South America, Correct?

And you do understand that there are Islamic Terrorists working with Drug Cartels in South America in Opium Production in South America, and this combined with Opium & Heroin from South & Central America, & Heroin imported from places like Afghanistan and other Opium producing nations are combined in shipments that are smuggled North in to The United States....

You know that, right?

You also realize correct, that Fentanyl is imported from China by Chinese Gangs and also Heroin in to both South America and The United States is mixed with Heroin and is killing more and more people in The United States Every Year?  

You get that, right?

And Lastly, you do realize that ISIS, Al Queda, Al Nusra, The Muslim Brotherhood, Hamas, The PLO, and Islamic Nation have a stated “War Strategy” to poison America with Heroin and other drugs so they can weaken us morally, weaken our resolve to resist changes to our laws and rights, and weaken our resolve to resist Islam, and The Dar Al Islam, correct?

And you also realize that a large percentage of trafficked women in The US and South America end up in illegal brothels as sex slaves, forcefully hooked on Opiates, and that many of these sex slaves especially American ones, end up back in The Middle East until their carcass is used up and they are disposed like garbage?

You are “Woke” about all that, RIGHT?

Woke about illegal immigration like I am?

RIGHT?



Coyote said:





The Original Tree said:



			Illegal immigration is both a crime and fraud against The American People Our Elections and our Republic, of these Unites
States.



Coyote said:





The Original Tree said:



			None of those people you listed were illegal aliens.

Immigration Law is not Racist.  The United States allows Immigration from
150 Differemt Countries.

The United States also swears in more Citizens at Citizenship Ceremonies made up of more diverse peoples 
than any country on the planet.

We also are the most generous
Country on the planet giving not just the most Foreign Aid to most countries in The World, but Christian Charities in The US give more Charity to the most countries in The World.

Tell you what Nazis were about.  Making up their own rules, trampling on their own citizen’s rights, committing violence against people and ideas they disagree with, disarming their citizens and trying to silence dissent, being warmongers, labeling, slandering and hurling false accusations at their political enemies, false accusations and false prosecutions of their own people and leaders, and defiling and dishonoring their country’s flag and Constitution, so they can replace it with one of their own making.

So if you want to talk about Nazis, I have to ask you WTF have you been watching in The Last Decade when you’ve been watching The Democrat Party operate?




Coyote said:





The Original Tree said:



			Where are you going to hide when The Deportation Force comes For you?

Didn’t you tell us that you loved illegals so much that you’d hide them in your home?
		
Click to expand...


How Naziesque.
		
Click to expand...



Click to expand...



Click to expand...



Click to expand...



Click to expand...

*


Coyote said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> _*First they came for the socialists, and I did not speak out—because I was not a socialist.
> 
> Then they came for the trade unionists, and I did not speak out— because I was not a trade unionist.
> 
> Then they came for the Jews, and I did not speak out—because I was not a Jew.*_​
> _*Then they came for me—and there was no one left to speak for me.*_​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> 
> I would rather the emphasis in law enforcement be placed on crimes that really affect our society.  Deport the violent immigrants, convicted of violent crimes promptly.  Focus on other violent crimes - murder, rape, assault, we have had a rise in white nationalist violence that needs to be addressed.  Put our resources where it is most needed.  In the meantime use some of that money to hire more judges for the immigration courts so these things can be processed speedily and fairly.
> 
> Of course I don't expect that to go over well with your side.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> 
> I'm more concerned with rape and murder.*
Click to expand...


----------



## Mac-7

pknopp said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terri4Trump said:
> 
> 
> 
> I promise we won't keep your stupid ass in. Please, by all means, get the fuck out moron
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, The plans to deport 20 million illegals & build a wall, could be turned around 180, and be used to terrorize American culture.
> 
> Of course, the Capitalist pigs don't want you to know, we could actually jail a small percentage of them for hiring illegals, setting an example,
> 
> Without income illegals will simply self deport.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The left does not want to deport illegals and will not do so even without work for them to do
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Business does not want illegals deported. That is why they are not. "The left" does not control the justice department and it's their call. I would say that you are being lied to but you know what is what. It's not about deporting illegals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The chamber of commerce is very pro illegal alien
> 
> they represent many but not all businesses
> 
> small business is often not affiliated with the Chamber and is more loyal to the rule of law
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Small business has no say in what the government does. Trump is very pro-big business. Hence, nothing is going to be done.
Click to expand...

Big business has a lot of influence

but so do voters

trump is not the problem

its the swamp rats in congress who are holding up progress


----------



## Mac-7

Coyote said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terri4Trump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Walls to keep people out can also be used down the road to keep people in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I promise we won't keep your stupid ass in. Please, by all means, get the fuck out moron
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, The plans to deport 20 million illegals & build a wall, could be turned around 180, and be used to terrorize American culture.
> 
> Of course, the Capitalist pigs don't want you to know, we could actually jail a small percentage of them for hiring illegals, setting an example,
> 
> Without income illegals will simply self deport.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The left does not want to deport illegals and will not do so even without work for them to do
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Untrue.
Click to expand...

Its very true

the left is supporting illegal aliens who are here and those who want to come here


----------



## Terri4Trump

pknopp said:


> If you have a garden and the deer are getting in your garden putting a wall just along the rear of your property is not going to keep the deer out.



Wow. You must have graduated the 6th grade to come up with that brilliance.

You go where the traffic is highest you moron. Airports and ship ports already have choke points to screen entrants. The border has to many wide open spaces.


----------



## Terri4Trump

Mac-7 said:


> the left is supporting illegal aliens who are here and those who want to come here




Federal Law actually addresses people who encourage others to come here illegally and give them safe harbor. Those are crimes too. Every Democrat could rightfully be in jail right now

8 U.S. Code § 1325 -  Improper entry by alien
*This is for that group that helped organize that giant migration recently:*
(d)Immigration-related entrepreneurship fraud
Any individual who knowingly establishes a commercial enterprise for the purpose of evading any provision of the immigration laws shall be imprisoned for not more than 5 years, fined in accordance with title 18, or both.

8 U.S. Code § 1327 -  Aiding or assisting certain aliens to enter
*This is for Democrats*
Any person who knowingly aids or assists any alien inadmissible under section 1182(a)(2) (insofar as an alien inadmissible under such section has been convicted of an aggravated felony) or 1182(a)(3) (other than subparagraph (E) thereof) of this title to enter the United States, or who connives or conspires with any person or persons to allow, procure, or permit any such alien to enter the United States, shall be fined under title 18, or imprisoned not more than 10 years, or both.


8 U.S. Code § 1325 -  Improper entry by alien
*This is for the illegals themselves:

8 U.S. Code § 1325.Improper entry by alien*


----------



## Mac-7

Coyote said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Walls are walls.  People still got out, people will still get in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Invalid argument.
> The Berlin wall was built to keep people INSIDE it's boundaries and was strictly enforced with threat of death.  Have you no education?
> FEW got out of the Berlin wall.   Same with North Korea.
> NO ONE was or is invading either of those places seeking asylum (or more truthfully, an easy life) as they are by the millions flocking TO America.
> So your first point is moot, ill advised and based on ignorance of history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They still got out.  Walls are not  the way to go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the meantime communities are cut off, trade is disrupted, natural migrations cut off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> SMALL price to pay to defend ones nation against an invasion.  STOP the invasion (and stop your party from encouraging it), and no wall would be needed.  SIMPLE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It doesn't work.  Walls don't work.  Don't you get that yet?  They are expensive, disruptive, and ultimately don't do the job.  They are a "feel good" solution for you xenophobics.  We have high tech solutions that are more cost effective, don't require the seizing of private land, disrupt legitimate border trade and towns, and don't disrupt animal migrations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike you, *I'm proud of America and her accomplishments*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is a debatable opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are areas where a fence or wall is affective.  There are areas where it is not.  Meanwhile private property is being seized.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's "effective"....not "affective".  The building of the wall is not an emotional response.  Claiming it's bad IS.
> Again, you have no issue with government strong arming The People if it supports your Statist agendas, but are vehemently opposed when it protects the nation.  Interesting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A wall absolutely is an emotional response given the wide range of more effective tools we have at our means.  It's a feel good sop to your xenophobic fears.
Click to expand...

The anti wall crowd is always talking about better ideas

But just talk is all they ever have


----------



## pknopp

Mac-7 said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, The plans to deport 20 million illegals & build a wall, could be turned around 180, and be used to terrorize American culture.
> 
> Of course, the Capitalist pigs don't want you to know, we could actually jail a small percentage of them for hiring illegals, setting an example,
> 
> Without income illegals will simply self deport.
> 
> 
> 
> The left does not want to deport illegals and will not do so even without work for them to do
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Business does not want illegals deported. That is why they are not. "The left" does not control the justice department and it's their call. I would say that you are being lied to but you know what is what. It's not about deporting illegals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The chamber of commerce is very pro illegal alien
> 
> they represent many but not all businesses
> 
> small business is often not affiliated with the Chamber and is more loyal to the rule of law
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Small business has no say in what the government does. Trump is very pro-big business. Hence, nothing is going to be done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Big business has a lot of influence
> 
> but so do voters
> 
> trump is not the problem
> 
> its the swamp rats in congress who are holding up progress
Click to expand...


 Trump has full control to bring the entire weight of the government down on employers. Trump and Trump only. Quit being dishonest.


----------



## pknopp

Terri4Trump said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you have a garden and the deer are getting in your garden putting a wall just along the rear of your property is not going to keep the deer out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. You must have graduated the 6th grade to come up with that brilliance.
> 
> You go where the traffic is highest you moron. Airports and ship ports already have choke points to screen entrants. The border has to many wide open spaces.
Click to expand...


 And it always will.


----------



## lennypartiv

Coyote said:


> They still got out.  Walls are not  the way to go.


Walls with guard towers work.  Dems aren't willing to work with Republicans to make the border wall as effective as possible.


----------



## bripat9643

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stalin in the 20th century deported the most people & built the most walls.
> Basically what Republicans are calling for in the 21st century.
> 
> 
> 
> What a total load of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why spend so much money on deportations & walls, which increase the government influences in society significantly.
> 
> When you can go after far fewer employers, with much lower costs & much less government influences in society.
> 
> Maybe because Republicans are just a Capitalist party courting the Nationalist & Religious Right vote?
> 
> At their core Republican elites  know we need illegal immigrant labor for the Capitalist pigs.
> 
> 
> PS.
> Stalin supported the deportations of numerous groups Tatars, Germans, Poles,  among others.
Click to expand...

Simple:  It doesn't work.  We already have such laws on the books.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

bripat9643 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stalin in the 20th century deported the most people & built the most walls.
> Basically what Republicans are calling for in the 21st century.
> 
> 
> 
> What a total load of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why spend so much money on deportations & walls, which increase the government influences in society significantly.
> 
> When you can go after far fewer employers, with much lower costs & much less government influences in society.
> 
> Maybe because Republicans are just a Capitalist party courting the Nationalist & Religious Right vote?
> 
> At their core Republican elites  know we need illegal immigrant labor for the Capitalist pigs.
> 
> 
> PS.
> Stalin supported the deportations of numerous groups Tatars, Germans, Poles,  among others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Simple:  It doesn't work.  We already have such laws on the books.
Click to expand...


Those laws aren't enforced & opposite is being done where its illegal to ask an employee if they're illegal.


----------



## bripat9643

Coyote said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Walls are walls.  People still got out, people will still get in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Invalid argument.
> The Berlin wall was built to keep people INSIDE it's boundaries and was strictly enforced with threat of death.  Have you no education?
> FEW got out of the Berlin wall.   Same with North Korea.
> NO ONE was or is invading either of those places seeking asylum (or more truthfully, an easy life) as they are by the millions flocking TO America.
> So your first point is moot, ill advised and based on ignorance of history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They still got out.  Walls are not  the way to go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the meantime communities are cut off, trade is disrupted, natural migrations cut off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> SMALL price to pay to defend ones nation against an invasion.  STOP the invasion (and stop your party from encouraging it), and no wall would be needed.  SIMPLE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It doesn't work.  Walls don't work.  Don't you get that yet?  They are expensive, disruptive, and ultimately don't do the job.  They are a "feel good" solution for you xenophobics.  We have high tech solutions that are more cost effective, don't require the seizing of private land, disrupt legitimate border trade and towns, and don't disrupt animal migrations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike you, *I'm proud of America and her accomplishments*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is a debatable opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are areas where a fence or wall is affective.  There are areas where it is not.  Meanwhile private property is being seized.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's "effective"....not "affective".  The building of the wall is not an emotional response.  Claiming it's bad IS.
> Again, you have no issue with government strong arming The People if it supports your Statist agendas, but are vehemently opposed when it protects the nation.  Interesting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A wall absolutely is an emotional response given the wide range of more effective tools we have at our means.  It's a feel good sop to your xenophobic fears.
Click to expand...

Wrong, you lying piece of crap, we have abundant empirical evidence that walls work supremely well.  Anyone who denies that is just a lying open borders douchebag.

Just admit that you don't want to enforce the border.


----------



## bripat9643

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stalin in the 20th century deported the most people & built the most walls.
> Basically what Republicans are calling for in the 21st century.
> 
> 
> 
> What a total load of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why spend so much money on deportations & walls, which increase the government influences in society significantly.
> 
> When you can go after far fewer employers, with much lower costs & much less government influences in society.
> 
> Maybe because Republicans are just a Capitalist party courting the Nationalist & Religious Right vote?
> 
> At their core Republican elites  know we need illegal immigrant labor for the Capitalist pigs.
> 
> 
> PS.
> Stalin supported the deportations of numerous groups Tatars, Germans, Poles,  among others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Simple:  It doesn't work.  We already have such laws on the books.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those laws aren't enforced & opposite is being done where its illegal to ask an employee if they're illegal.
Click to expand...

How are you going to make politicians enforce them?


----------



## bripat9643

Coyote said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terri4Trump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Walls to keep people out can also be used down the road to keep people in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I promise we won't keep your stupid ass in. Please, by all means, get the fuck out moron
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, The plans to deport 20 million illegals & build a wall, could be turned around 180, and be used to terrorize American culture.
> 
> Of course, the Capitalist pigs don't want you to know, we could actually jail a small percentage of them for hiring illegals, setting an example,
> 
> Without income illegals will simply self deport.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The left does not want to deport illegals and will not do so even without work for them to do
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Untrue.
Click to expand...

That is 100% true.  Dim politicians have said so many times.


----------



## bripat9643

pknopp said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terri4Trump said:
> 
> 
> 
> I promise we won't keep your stupid ass in. Please, by all means, get the fuck out moron
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, The plans to deport 20 million illegals & build a wall, could be turned around 180, and be used to terrorize American culture.
> 
> Of course, the Capitalist pigs don't want you to know, we could actually jail a small percentage of them for hiring illegals, setting an example,
> 
> Without income illegals will simply self deport.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The left does not want to deport illegals and will not do so even without work for them to do
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Business does not want illegals deported. That is why they are not. "The left" does not control the justice department and it's their call. I would say that you are being lied to but you know what is what. It's not about deporting illegals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The chamber of commerce is very pro illegal alien
> 
> they represent many but not all businesses
> 
> small business is often not affiliated with the Chamber and is more loyal to the rule of law
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Small business has no say in what the government does. Trump is very pro-big business. Hence, nothing is going to be done.
Click to expand...

Dims are obstructing everything Trump tries to do.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

bripat9643 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stalin in the 20th century deported the most people & built the most walls.
> Basically what Republicans are calling for in the 21st century.
> 
> 
> 
> What a total load of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why spend so much money on deportations & walls, which increase the government influences in society significantly.
> 
> When you can go after far fewer employers, with much lower costs & much less government influences in society.
> 
> Maybe because Republicans are just a Capitalist party courting the Nationalist & Religious Right vote?
> 
> At their core Republican elites  know we need illegal immigrant labor for the Capitalist pigs.
> 
> 
> PS.
> Stalin supported the deportations of numerous groups Tatars, Germans, Poles,  among others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Simple:  It doesn't work.  We already have such laws on the books.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those laws aren't enforced & opposite is being done where its illegal to ask an employee if they're illegal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How are you going to make politicians enforce them?
Click to expand...


How do you make politicians do anything?

Poles marched in anti Communist Solidarity & against Islamic Refugees.

You dirty Protestant oaf negs of different skin colors are just lazy & ignorant.


----------



## pknopp

bripat9643 said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, The plans to deport 20 million illegals & build a wall, could be turned around 180, and be used to terrorize American culture.
> 
> Of course, the Capitalist pigs don't want you to know, we could actually jail a small percentage of them for hiring illegals, setting an example,
> 
> Without income illegals will simply self deport.
> 
> 
> 
> The left does not want to deport illegals and will not do so even without work for them to do
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Business does not want illegals deported. That is why they are not. "The left" does not control the justice department and it's their call. I would say that you are being lied to but you know what is what. It's not about deporting illegals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The chamber of commerce is very pro illegal alien
> 
> they represent many but not all businesses
> 
> small business is often not affiliated with the Chamber and is more loyal to the rule of law
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Small business has no say in what the government does. Trump is very pro-big business. Hence, nothing is going to be done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dims are obstructing everything Trump tries to do.
Click to expand...


I'm going to quit replying to those who intentionally reply in a dishonest manner.

Dems can't stop Trump from having the justice Dept go after the businesses hiring illegals .......and you know that.


----------



## lennypartiv

pknopp said:


> If you have a garden and the deer are getting in your garden putting a wall just along the rear of your property is not going to keep the deer out.


That's what hunting rifles are for.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

lennypartiv said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you have a garden and the deer are getting in your garden putting a wall just along the rear of your property is not going to keep the deer out.
> 
> 
> 
> That's what hunting rifles are for.
Click to expand...


Protestant hicks down South are too busy watching NASCAR go round & round, while drinking Coors Lite, to even protest much against the illegals, or impeachment in huge numbers, much less inflict rifle damages.


----------



## The Original Tree

*It’s also illegal to give an illegal alien a driver’s license.  These kind of policies like Sanctuary Cities need challenges in court.



Terri4Trump said:





Mac-7 said:



			the left is supporting illegal aliens who are here and those who want to come here
		
Click to expand...



Federal Law actually addresses people who encourage others to come here illegally and give them safe harbor. Those are crimes too. Every Democrat could rightfully be in jail right now
		
Click to expand...

*


Terri4Trump said:


> *8 U.S. Code § 1325 -  Improper entry by alien*
> *This is for that group that helped organize that giant migration recently:*
> *(d)Immigration-related entrepreneurship fraud*
> *Any individual who knowingly establishes a commercial enterprise for the purpose of evading any provision of the immigration laws shall be imprisoned for not more than 5 years, fined in accordance with title 18, or both.*
> 
> *8 U.S. Code § 1327 -  Aiding or assisting certain aliens to enter*
> *This is for Democrats*
> *Any person who knowingly aids or assists any alien inadmissible under section 1182(a)(2) (insofar as an alien inadmissible under such section has been convicted of an aggravated felony) or 1182(a)(3) (other than subparagraph (E) thereof) of this title to enter the United States, or who connives or conspires with any person or persons to allow, procure, or permit any such alien to enter the United States, shall be fined under title 18, or imprisoned not more than 10 years, or both.*
> *
> *
> *8 U.S. Code § 1325 -  Improper entry by alien*
> *This is for the illegals themselves:
> 
> 8 U.S. Code § 1325.Improper entry by alien*


----------



## pknopp

The Original Tree said:


> *It’s also illegal to give an illegal alien a driver’s license.  These kind of policies like Sanctuary Cities need challenges in court.
> 
> 
> 
> Terri4Trump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> the left is supporting illegal aliens who are here and those who want to come here
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Federal Law actually addresses people who encourage others to come here illegally and give them safe harbor. Those are crimes too. Every Democrat could rightfully be in jail right now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> 
> 
> Terri4Trump said:
> 
> 
> 
> *8 U.S. Code § 1325 -  Improper entry by alien*
> *This is for that group that helped organize that giant migration recently:*
> *(d)Immigration-related entrepreneurship fraud*
> *Any individual who knowingly establishes a commercial enterprise for the purpose of evading any provision of the immigration laws shall be imprisoned for not more than 5 years, fined in accordance with title 18, or both.*
> 
> *8 U.S. Code § 1327 -  Aiding or assisting certain aliens to enter*
> *This is for Democrats*
> *Any person who knowingly aids or assists any alien inadmissible under section 1182(a)(2) (insofar as an alien inadmissible under such section has been convicted of an aggravated felony) or 1182(a)(3) (other than subparagraph (E) thereof) of this title to enter the United States, or who connives or conspires with any person or persons to allow, procure, or permit any such alien to enter the United States, shall be fined under title 18, or imprisoned not more than 10 years, or both.*
> *
> *
> *8 U.S. Code § 1325 -  Improper entry by alien*
> *This is for the illegals themselves:
> 
> 8 U.S. Code § 1325.Improper entry by alien*
Click to expand...


 Cities can not determine who is here legally and who is not. Only the Federal government can. But you know that but won't let that stop you.


----------



## lennypartiv

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Protestant hicks down South are too busy watching NASCAR go round & round, while drinking Coors Lite, to even protest much against the illegals, or impeachment in huge numbers, much less inflict rifle damages.


You don't know the real south.


----------



## BrokeLoser

Coyote said:


> It doesn't work.  Walls don't work.  Don't you get that yet?  They are expensive, disruptive, and ultimately don't do the job.  They are a "feel good" solution for you xenophobics.  We have high tech solutions that are more cost effective, don't require the seizing of private land, disrupt legitimate border trade and towns, and don't disrupt animal migrations.



"Walls don't work".....but but but...those interviewed in this editorial swear the FENCE did work. Is it your position that only the section featured in the editorial worked / can work...could it be just strange coincidence that it did?
How a border fence destroyed a tight community


----------



## lennypartiv

For the liberals who say walls don't work, we should show them videos of those who tried and failed to make it over the Berlin Wall.


----------



## bripat9643

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a total load of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why spend so much money on deportations & walls, which increase the government influences in society significantly.
> 
> When you can go after far fewer employers, with much lower costs & much less government influences in society.
> 
> Maybe because Republicans are just a Capitalist party courting the Nationalist & Religious Right vote?
> 
> At their core Republican elites  know we need illegal immigrant labor for the Capitalist pigs.
> 
> 
> PS.
> Stalin supported the deportations of numerous groups Tatars, Germans, Poles,  among others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Simple:  It doesn't work.  We already have such laws on the books.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those laws aren't enforced & opposite is being done where its illegal to ask an employee if they're illegal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How are you going to make politicians enforce them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you make politicians do anything?
> 
> Poles marched in anti Communist Solidarity & against Islamic Refugees.
> 
> You dirty Protestant oaf negs of different skin colors are just lazy & ignorant.
Click to expand...

That must be your way of admitting there is no way to make politicians enforce the law if they don't want to.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

bripat9643 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why spend so much money on deportations & walls, which increase the government influences in society significantly.
> 
> When you can go after far fewer employers, with much lower costs & much less government influences in society.
> 
> Maybe because Republicans are just a Capitalist party courting the Nationalist & Religious Right vote?
> 
> At their core Republican elites  know we need illegal immigrant labor for the Capitalist pigs.
> 
> 
> PS.
> Stalin supported the deportations of numerous groups Tatars, Germans, Poles,  among others.
> 
> 
> 
> Simple:  It doesn't work.  We already have such laws on the books.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those laws aren't enforced & opposite is being done where its illegal to ask an employee if they're illegal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How are you going to make politicians enforce them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you make politicians do anything?
> 
> Poles marched in anti Communist Solidarity & against Islamic Refugees.
> 
> You dirty Protestant oaf negs of different skin colors are just lazy & ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That must be your way of admitting there is no way to make politicians enforce the law if they don't want to.
Click to expand...


A people who don't stand up for their destiny will end up without a destiny.


----------



## bripat9643

pknopp said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The left does not want to deport illegals and will not do so even without work for them to do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Business does not want illegals deported. That is why they are not. "The left" does not control the justice department and it's their call. I would say that you are being lied to but you know what is what. It's not about deporting illegals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The chamber of commerce is very pro illegal alien
> 
> they represent many but not all businesses
> 
> small business is often not affiliated with the Chamber and is more loyal to the rule of law
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Small business has no say in what the government does. Trump is very pro-big business. Hence, nothing is going to be done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dims are obstructing everything Trump tries to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm going to quit replying to those who intentionally reply in a dishonest manner.
> 
> Dems can't stop Trump from having the justice Dept go after the businesses hiring illegals .......and you know that.
Click to expand...

Every time he does that call him Adolph Hitler.

Speaking of dishonesty, when are you going to quit pretending that you actually want to control illegal immigration?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

BasicHumanUnit said:


> What if I told you the Establishment and the 1% really LIKES lots of illegals?.....cheep cheep labor.....
> 
> Seriously.....to get rich you have to leverage the time of others with as little paid for that time as possible.   The better you are at it, the richer you become.
> 
> FEW get rich by their own hands exclusively.



Are you a baby bird?  The word is "cheap".


----------



## BrokeLoser

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> They still got out.  Walls are not  the way to go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're an idiot and a waste of keyboard strokes......to say the Berlin wall and North Korean Walls Don't keep the extreme mass majority in is just stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't work.  Walls don't work.  Don't you get that yet?  They are expensive, disruptive, and ultimately don't do the job.  They are a "feel good" solution for you xenophobics.  We have high tech solutions that are more cost effective, don't require the seizing of private land, disrupt legitimate border trade and towns, and don't disrupt animal migrations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're an idiot and a waste of keyboard strokes......See BERLIN WALL....NORTH KOREA BORDER DEFENSES.
> In your narrow opinoon it doesn't work because you approve of the invasion and resent efforts to stop it.
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is a debatable opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're an idiot and a waste of keyboard strokes......that is not an opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> A wall absolutely is an emotional response given the wide range of more effective tools we have at our means.  It's a feel good sop to your xenophobic fears.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What tools and means?  Open borders and more taxpayer funded subsidies?  Right....money grows on trees and resources are unlimited.....I forgot
> You're an idiot and a waste of keyboard strokes......When CARAVANS of thousands of people at a time are rushing your border, your suggestion is to do nothing, other than lay down a welcome mat and provide sanctuary and demand US Taxpayers foot the bill is exactly what's expected of a snowflake that hates America.
> 
> You are an idiot.  It's THAT simple.
Click to expand...




Coyote said:


> It doesn't work.  Walls don't work.  Don't you get that yet?  They are expensive, disruptive, and ultimately don't do the job.  They are a "feel good" solution for you xenophobics.  We have high tech solutions that are more cost effective, don't require the seizing of private land, disrupt legitimate border trade and towns, and don't disrupt animal migrations.



Somebody's lying...those interviewed in the editorial swear a FENCE does work. Is it just that section of FENCE that happens to "work"? 
How a border fence destroyed a tight community

Trillions of linear feet of wall has been erected worldwide...trillions of dollars have been spent on walls and they don’t even work, says the LefTarded.
Companies, employees, contractors, proprietors...and anyone related to the manufacturing or building of walls is done for as Liberals spread the word that “walls don’t work”.
I’m launching a class action case against “wall makers” for misrepresentation.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

lennypartiv said:


> For the liberals who say walls don't work, we should show them videos of those who tried and failed to make it over the Berlin Wall.



Those are puppets.  We know borders work because there is plenty of evidence they do here, and in many other countries.  Nobody on the left can provide evidence of a strong fence, wall, or other strict measures that hasn't worked.  The best they can do is provide isolated incidents like tunnels (that take months or years to build) people using ladders (which are expensive for poor people and very obvious as they approach) or people using alternatives to get in like in the back of trucks or get in on Visa's and never leave. 

But for the actual border crossers, it would reduce entry by at least 90%, and likely much more.  That's why our border patrol, for the first time ever, endorsed a presidential candidate like Donald Trump.


----------



## Uncensored2008

The Original Tree said:


> *The President needs to use his Emergency Powers & Declare a National Emergency and Declare an Imminent Threat to our Elections and Democracy and do a Mass Deportation of about 20 Million Illegals in the next 6 Months.
> 
> He just got another $1.4 Billion for The Wall, but a Wall is not enough.  It’s time to move all illegals out of this great nation!
> 
> Sanctuary Cities are Illegal, so we can lawfully go after them, Subpoena motor voter registrations and Welfare and Public Assistance Records, & Employer Payroll Tax Records and use that plus data from The Census to locate everyone and boot them out.
> 
> A 1 Million man strong deportation force could get the job done in about 6 months!  Get this done Mr. President!
> 
> Discuss!!*



Why deport half of them? Why not the full 40 million?


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

pknopp said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The left does not want to deport illegals and will not do so even without work for them to do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Business does not want illegals deported. That is why they are not. "The left" does not control the justice department and it's their call. I would say that you are being lied to but you know what is what. It's not about deporting illegals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The chamber of commerce is very pro illegal alien
> 
> they represent many but not all businesses
> 
> small business is often not affiliated with the Chamber and is more loyal to the rule of law
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Small business has no say in what the government does. Trump is very pro-big business. Hence, nothing is going to be done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Big business has a lot of influence
> 
> but so do voters
> 
> trump is not the problem
> 
> its the swamp rats in congress who are holding up progress
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump has full control to bring the entire weight of the government down on employers. Trump and Trump only. Quit being dishonest.
Click to expand...


Employers are only part of the problem.  Many come here just to drop kids so they can be considered Americans.  

It's estimated by some we have 20 million illegals in this country.  I find it hard to believe all 20 million found employment and working here illegally.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Shawnee_b said:


> Deport all illegals. 1 million deportation force could do it.
> 
> Illegals voted in 2016, they will do it again. 13 states GIVE illegals driver licenses, just line up and get one. Think these 13 states don't know they will all cheat and vote dem? Baby jesus told them to in 2016, "voting makes you a citizen"



The problem is you can't just deport people.  Once they make it in, they are entitled to a court hearing, especially when they claim asylum. The problem is not finding them, the problem is our court system is so backed up in spite of Trump putting more judges to do the job.  20 million is a hell of a lot of people for courts to handle.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Are you a baby bird?  The word is "cheap".



*prolly*.   but *cince* I always *tow the line*....."cheep" will *due* just *fyne*.  

(it will take private tory 24 hours to pull his panties out of his arse over that)   

You seriously need to find a productive hobby, bubba.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Coyote said:


> It doesn't work. Walls don't work. Don't you get that yet? They are expensive, disruptive, and ultimately don't do the job. They are a "feel good" solution for you xenophobics. We have high tech solutions that are more cost effective, don't require the seizing of private land, disrupt legitimate border trade and towns, and don't disrupt animal migrations.



And they are also things Democrats could easily remove if they get full control over the federal government again.  What scares Democrats the most is not only the great success walls would provide, but the fact they would have a hard time getting rid of them once we spent the billions to erect them.  Because let's be honest here, Democrats want these illegals here to vote and put them in power indefinitely.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

Uncensored2008 said:


> Why deport half of them? Why not the full 40 million?



The only problem with deportation without a wall is that like pancakes in a greased Teflon pan, they don't stick.

It's a joke.....a free ride home to see family....hook up with a GF etc.  Before bouncing right back.

Deportation has long been a paper Tiger.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

pknopp said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stalin in the 20th century deported the most people & built the most walls.
> Basically what Republicans are calling for in the 21st century.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't understand history.
> 
> Communists / Marxists etc etc etc....build walls to KEEP PEOPLE IN.......
> 
> Trumps wall is to keep people OUT
> 
> You should try to educate yourself on the concept of the difference between desires and objections, choice and slavery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Walls are walls.  People still got out, people will still get in.  In the meantime communities are cut off, trade is disrupted, natural migrations cut off.
> 
> There are areas where a fence or wall is affective.  There are areas where it is not.  Meanwhile private property is being seized.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you have a garden and the deer are getting in your garden putting a wall just along the rear of your property is not going to keep the deer out.
Click to expand...


It will if that's the way they are entering your garden. 

I had a tenant here a few years back that loved his garden.  He planted one every year.  But the first year, the deer got to his goods and he put up a fence around and over his vegetables.  Problem solved.  Never had an animal invasion again.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

Ray From Cleveland said:


> And they are also things Democrats could easily remove if they get full control over the federal government again.  What scares Democrats the most is not only the great success walls would provide, but the fact they would have a hard time getting rid of them once we spent the billions to erect them.  Because let's be honest here, Democrats want these illegals here to vote and put them in power indefinitely.



yep

The Dims would definitely spend billions of taxpayers dollars to tear down a wall that saves taxpayers billions.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> And they are also things Democrats could easily remove if they get full control over the federal government again.  What scares Democrats the most is not only the great success walls would provide, but the fact they would have a hard time getting rid of them once we spent the billions to erect them.  Because let's be honest here, Democrats want these illegals here to vote and put them in power indefinitely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yep
> 
> The Dims would definitely spend billions of taxpayers dollars to tear down a wall that saves taxpayers billions.
Click to expand...


Of course, but it would also prove something they are denying, and that is they want a country of open borders.  Plus after all the positive results, their constituents would turn on them for taking us back to where we are now.


----------



## The Original Tree

Just suspend Asylum.


Ray From Cleveland said:


> Shawnee_b said:
> 
> 
> 
> Deport all illegals. 1 million deportation force could do it.
> 
> Illegals voted in 2016, they will do it again. 13 states GIVE illegals driver licenses, just line up and get one. Think these 13 states don't know they will all cheat and vote dem? Baby jesus told them to in 2016, "voting makes you a citizen"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is you can't just deport people.  Once they make it in, they are entitled to a court hearing, especially when they claim asylum. The problem is not finding them, the problem is our court system is so backed up in spite of Trump putting more judges to do the job.  20 million is a hell of a lot of people for courts to handle.
Click to expand...


----------



## Unkotare

The Original Tree said:


> *
> 
> 
> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yay! Bigger government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just for 6 months.  Our Democracy and Elections are under attack by Leftists using Illegals to game the system.*




That’s gonna be a “no,” thanks.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

Unkotare said:


> That’s gonna be a “no,” thanks.



So, how many illegals that are total strangers to you, have you personally taken into YOUR private home to feed, provide health care for and educate, all from your own private funds?

ZERO.....yet you are more than willing to ask every American to do so in essence.

We love to help, but like a good pension, many of us have EARNED our good lives.
We DO help....but that doesn't mean we have to be left with nothing to do so.

Remember...if we give it ALL...nothing from nothing LEAVES nothing.


----------



## Unkotare

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> That’s gonna be a “no,” thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, how many illegals that are total strangers to you, have you personally taken into YOUR private home to feed, provide health care for and educate, all from your own private funds?
> 
> ....
Click to expand...



Wrong line of argument with me, champ.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you a baby bird?  The word is "cheap".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *prolly*.   but *cince* I always *tow the line*....."cheep" will *due* just *fyne*.
> 
> (it will take private tory 24 hours to pull his panties out of his arse over that)
> 
> You seriously need to find a productive hobby, bubba.
Click to expand...


You seriously need to go back to school so you can communicate in English, dumbass!


----------



## eagle1462010

IRS Admits It Encourages Illegals To Steal Social Security Numbers For Taxes

Identity theft is a Felony.

Hiring illegals via the I-9 process is a crime.

Over 4 million fake SSN's are known by the IRS and Social Security Administration

They know their names..........they know where they work...........and it is exactly why ICE has DOUBLED employer audits in this country.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

The Original Tree said:


> Just suspend Asylum.
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shawnee_b said:
> 
> 
> 
> Deport all illegals. 1 million deportation force could do it.
> 
> Illegals voted in 2016, they will do it again. 13 states GIVE illegals driver licenses, just line up and get one. Think these 13 states don't know they will all cheat and vote dem? Baby jesus told them to in 2016, "voting makes you a citizen"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is you can't just deport people.  Once they make it in, they are entitled to a court hearing, especially when they claim asylum. The problem is not finding them, the problem is our court system is so backed up in spite of Trump putting more judges to do the job.  20 million is a hell of a lot of people for courts to handle.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Trump got pretty close.  He created a policy where they had to apply for asylum at their embassy.  That and pressuring Mexico to stop the flow to our borders, Trump reduced crossings by more than 70% since May of this year.  

He's doing all he can. 

Of course the real solution would be Congress to change the laws.  Anybody caught here illegally is a felon, and is subject to the minimum of 5 years in federal prison for the first offense.  I stress the minimum part.  

We wouldn't have to worry about deportations, because they would deport themselves.  We wouldn't have to worry about a wall, because few would want to come here.  It would solve most of our Visa problems, because everybody would get the hell out on their expiration date.  

Problem solved, but who is willing to do it?


----------



## eagle1462010

ICE delivers more than 5,200 I-9 audit notices to businesses across the US in 2-phase nationwide operation

Failure to follow the law can result in criminal and civil penalties. In FY17, businesses were ordered to pay $97.6 million in judicial forfeitures, fines and restitution, and $7.8 million in civil fines, including one company whose financial penalties represented the largest payment ever levied in an immigration case.

“Employers need to understand that the integrity of their employment records is just as important to the federal government as the integrity of their tax files and banking records. All industries, regardless of size, location and type are expected to comply with the law,” Benner said. “Worksite enforcement protects jobs for U.S. citizens and others who are lawfully employed, eliminates unfair competitive advantages for companies that hire an illegal workforce, and strengthen public safety and national security.”

Asplundh Tree Experts, Co. pays largest civil settlement agreement ever levied by ICE

Following the guilty plea hearing today, Asplundh was sentenced to pay a forfeiture money judgment in the amount of $80 million dollars and abide by an Administrative Compliance Agreement, as set forth by U.S. Immigration and Customs Enforcement (ICE) Homeland Security Investigations (HSI) Philadelphia. Pursuant to a separate Civil Settlement Agreement, Asplundh will pay an additional $15 million dollars to satisfy civil claims arising out of their failure to comply with immigration law.

The $95 million dollar recovery, including $80 million dollars criminal forfeiture money judgment and $15 million dollars in civil payment, represents the largest payment ever levied in an immigration case.


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## eagle1462010

Businesses, especially in Agriculture have a LEGAL path to get temporary workers.......Yet they knowingly hire illegals ALL THE TIME............They do this to increase their profits..........and avoid paying the fees to hire foreigners to harvest their crops............

This is the program that by LAW they are required to follow.........

H-2B Program | U.S. Department of Labor

Under this law......foreign workers have rights.......when hired illegally......they have none....

Then I see this video........of businesses crying........we know they are illegal.......boo hoo.......because they DON'T WANT to decrease their profits............


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

Unkotare said:


> Wrong line of argument with me, champ.



No problem.  I figured that might not get the message across.
Next time I'll steer clear of common sense, honesty and logic.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> You seriously need to go back to school so you can communicate in English, dumbass!


----------



## Chuz Life

This is how it's done!


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> You seriously need to go back to school so you can communicate in English, dumbass!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 296227
Click to expand...


Why is it so hard for you to admit that your post made no sense because it had no subject for the sentences?  If anyone understood what you said, it was pure guesswork on their part.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong line of argument with me, champ.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No problem.  I figured that might not get the message across.
> Next time I'll steer clear of common sense, honesty and logic.
Click to expand...


You usually do.  Your posts almost always lack common sense, honesty and logic.  I don't know for certain but you might just be a libtard plant!

Nah!  Even libtard plants are smarter than that!


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Why is it so hard for you to admit that your post made no sense because it had no subject for the sentences?  If anyone understood what you said, it was pure guesswork on their part.



Ok...my post made no sense for whatever reason you say......

Now, why is it so hard to admit you're a whiny little bitch who can't get your own panties out of a wad ?


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> You usually do.  Your posts almost always lack common sense, honesty and logic.  I don't know for certain but you might just be a libtard plant!



Yeah, right...I'm a Liberal.  You finished snowflake?
Can we PLEASE drop the grammar police BS and continue with the thread Mr." I'm so pretty & perfect, and everyone else isn't" ?

You are a one clown, thread derailment machine.  Sheeesh !!
No one else CARES if grammar isn't 100% correct all the time for God's sake.

Let me refresh your short memory of what this thread is about...
*1 Million Man Deportation Force*

Can you add anything to that without flipping out if someone misspells a word or leaves out an apostrophe?

Personally, I believe it's good that there's a crack down on illegal hiring or utilizing illegals.
But it will be extremely difficult to find Americans to fill those low paying, hard labor jobs.  Work visas are available of course.
Maybe the answer lies in the prison system.    Get those inmates out in those fields.  They might actually prefer it who knows?  Chain gangs.


----------



## Unkotare

BasicHumanUnit said:


> .....
> Next time I'll steer clear of common sense, honesty and logic.



Where have you steered into any of those?


----------



## Unkotare

BasicHumanUnit said:


> ...
> No one else CARES if grammar isn't 100% correct all the time for God's sake.
> 
> .....




Stop demanding a pass for your lazy stupidity.


----------



## Natural Citizen

The Original Tree said:


> *
> 
> 
> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yay! Bigger government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just for 6 months.  Our Democracy and Elections are under attack by Leftists using Illegals to game the system.*



Oh, I see. So we're gonna expand the government to a million more jackboots (and fund them) and the power to round people up using electronic databases and they're just gonna relinquish that power and go away afterward and everything will go back to the way it was afterward? lololol. Of course.

Our Republic....ahem...and elections, btw, are actually under attack by the very people running the nomination process and the very people who end up getting elected_ because _of the rigged nomination process.


----------



## MisterBeale

The Original Tree said:


> *
> 
> 
> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yay! Bigger government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just for 6 months.  Our Democracy and Elections are under attack by Leftists using Illegals to game the system.*


You. . . don't see this plan as. . . in anyway, perhaps, maybe, reminding you of any, perhaps, similar ideology?


----------



## Natural Citizen

lennypartiv said:


> For the liberals who say walls don't work, we should show them videos of those who tried and failed to make it over the Berlin Wall.



As I recall, the people who were shot and killed were largely the people trying to escape from behind it.


----------



## MisterBeale

Natural Citizen said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yay! Bigger government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just for 6 months.  Our Democracy and Elections are under attack by Leftists using Illegals to game the system.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I see. So we're gonna expand the government to a million more jackboots (and fund them) and the power to round people up using electronic databases and they're just gonna relinquish that power and go away afterward and everything will go back to the way it was afterward? lololol. Of course.
> 
> Our Republic....ahem...and elections, btw, are actually under attack by the very people running the nomination process and the very people who end up getting elected_ because _of the rigged nomination process.
Click to expand...


Hell no.

Once we have that nifty electronic database?  And those million jackboots?

They will force every citizen in the nation to get a chip implanted to track their carbon footprint.  And make them pay for every single last thing they do.

You will get chipped – eventually

RFID Solution Enables Consumers to Manage Carbon Footprint at Stores - 2019-02-01 - Page 1 - RFID Journal

All so the US can be compliant and HARMonize with the rest of the global agenda 2030. . . . 


It's all a set up, and these folks are begging to be put in a cage. . . . 


This is about way more than elections at this point. . ..


----------



## Natural Citizen

MisterBeale said:


> It's all a set up, and these folks are begging to be put in a cage. . . .
> 
> 
> This is about way more than elections at this point. . ..



And isn't it quaint that our king just signed congress's legislation empowering them to put the electorate in those cages without charge nor trail?

Beale, were surrounded by downright morons. I was gonna say I can't believe they cheer for these tyrants. But then again....you know....nothing is really surprising anymore.

Did you hear about that memo Bar sent out to police advising them on rounding up people they deem 'anti-government' and placing them into state run reeducation via involuntary commitment? I haven't seen anything mentioned about it on here, but then again they likely don't talk about that kinda thing on Watters' World, so. lol. Watters is the one on FOX with the haircut that looks like a toilet brush, you know who Im talking about? For some reason he's popular among Republican statists. 

Anyway. Apparently they're gonna use government computer algorithms. He's asking tech companies for a backdoor to monitor all encrypted socal media, etc. The FBI memo mentioned that a belief in 'conspracy theories' is a sign that someone could be a domestic terrorist.  Of course, that's an all-purpose smear that's usually used against anyone who questions the government's narrative on issues or events. This is really just an effort in criminalize opposing thought on things like climate policy, gun control, foreign policy, the federal reserve, etc. Of course, history has shown that people use political beliefs as a basis to classify people as mentally disturbed. History has also shown the FBI's history of harrassing civil rights and anti-war activists.


----------



## pknopp

bripat9643 said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Business does not want illegals deported. That is why they are not. "The left" does not control the justice department and it's their call. I would say that you are being lied to but you know what is what. It's not about deporting illegals.
> 
> 
> 
> The chamber of commerce is very pro illegal alien
> 
> they represent many but not all businesses
> 
> small business is often not affiliated with the Chamber and is more loyal to the rule of law
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Small business has no say in what the government does. Trump is very pro-big business. Hence, nothing is going to be done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dims are obstructing everything Trump tries to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm going to quit replying to those who intentionally reply in a dishonest manner.
> 
> Dems can't stop Trump from having the justice Dept go after the businesses hiring illegals .......and you know that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Every time he does that call him Adolph Hitler.
> 
> Speaking of dishonesty, when are you going to quit pretending that you actually want to control illegal immigration?
Click to expand...


 I factually state what I want every time I reply on this subject.


----------



## pknopp

Ray From Cleveland said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Business does not want illegals deported. That is why they are not. "The left" does not control the justice department and it's their call. I would say that you are being lied to but you know what is what. It's not about deporting illegals.
> 
> 
> 
> The chamber of commerce is very pro illegal alien
> 
> they represent many but not all businesses
> 
> small business is often not affiliated with the Chamber and is more loyal to the rule of law
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Small business has no say in what the government does. Trump is very pro-big business. Hence, nothing is going to be done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Big business has a lot of influence
> 
> but so do voters
> 
> trump is not the problem
> 
> its the swamp rats in congress who are holding up progress
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump has full control to bring the entire weight of the government down on employers. Trump and Trump only. Quit being dishonest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Employers are only part of the problem.  Many come here just to drop kids so they can be considered Americans.
> 
> It's estimated by some we have 20 million illegals in this country.  I find it hard to believe all 20 million found employment and working here illegally.
Click to expand...

 
 There is no reason to come here if you can't get a job. All 20 million did not. Some are being supported by those who found a job. The problem will only get bigger though as long as we completely ignore this aspect of the problem. 

 Whatever. If that's what you want.


----------



## pknopp

Ray From Cleveland said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stalin in the 20th century deported the most people & built the most walls.
> Basically what Republicans are calling for in the 21st century.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't understand history.
> 
> Communists / Marxists etc etc etc....build walls to KEEP PEOPLE IN.......
> 
> Trumps wall is to keep people OUT
> 
> You should try to educate yourself on the concept of the difference between desires and objections, choice and slavery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Walls are walls.  People still got out, people will still get in.  In the meantime communities are cut off, trade is disrupted, natural migrations cut off.
> 
> There are areas where a fence or wall is affective.  There are areas where it is not.  Meanwhile private property is being seized.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you have a garden and the deer are getting in your garden putting a wall just along the rear of your property is not going to keep the deer out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It will if that's the way they are entering your garden.
> 
> I had a tenant here a few years back that loved his garden.  He planted one every year.  But the first year, the deer got to his goods and he put up a fence around and over his vegetables.  Problem solved.  Never had an animal invasion again.
Click to expand...


 Your example doesn't support your first remark. I think you know that though.


----------



## The Original Tree

*Asylum seekers should have to apply at an Embassy for Asylum because THE US does not have Jurisdiction over Foreign Citizens, per the 14th Amendment.*



Ray From Cleveland said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just suspend Asylum.
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shawnee_b said:
> 
> 
> 
> Deport all illegals. 1 million deportation force could do it.
> 
> Illegals voted in 2016, they will do it again. 13 states GIVE illegals driver licenses, just line up and get one. Think these 13 states don't know they will all cheat and vote dem? Baby jesus told them to in 2016, "voting makes you a citizen"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is you can't just deport people.  Once they make it in, they are entitled to a court hearing, especially when they claim asylum. The problem is not finding them, the problem is our court system is so backed up in spite of Trump putting more judges to do the job.  20 million is a hell of a lot of people for courts to handle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump got pretty close.  He created a policy where they had to apply for asylum at their embassy.  That and pressuring Mexico to stop the flow to our borders, Trump reduced crossings by more than 70% since May of this year.
> 
> He's doing all he can.
> 
> Of course the real solution would be Congress to change the laws.  Anybody caught here illegally is a felon, and is subject to the minimum of 5 years in federal prison for the first offense.  I stress the minimum part.
> 
> We wouldn't have to worry about deportations, because they would deport themselves.  We wouldn't have to worry about a wall, because few would want to come here.  It would solve most of our Visa problems, because everybody would get the hell out on their expiration date.
> 
> Problem solved, but who is willing to do it?
Click to expand...


----------



## The Original Tree

*There is a big difference between keeping out Foreign Invaders, who are importing death and drugs in to the US, raping and kidnapping and engaging in human trafficking, and weaponizing The Government Against We The People like Obama Bin Spying Did.

If they are not raping, pillaging, and plundering, then they are operating as sappers, draining Billions and Billions of dollars from our treasury each year.  

The cost of just caring for the illegal aliens we have now, that we know of alone is $150 Billion a year.  This does not include the cost to combat, drugs, human trafficking, and crime that is a result of illegal immigration, and does not take in to account the cost to our Health Care system and Education System, nor the cost to Sanctuary Cities for their homeless crisis, and law enforcement issues for dealing with tent cities and sanitation, and safety.

The Primary Function of Government is to protect We The People from hostile forces.  Illegal Immigrants are Hostile Forces.  They represent threats to our fiscal stability, and threats to our elections and our Republic.*


----------



## Mac-7

pknopp said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The left does not want to deport illegals and will not do so even without work for them to do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Business does not want illegals deported. That is why they are not. "The left" does not control the justice department and it's their call. I would say that you are being lied to but you know what is what. It's not about deporting illegals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The chamber of commerce is very pro illegal alien
> 
> they represent many but not all businesses
> 
> small business is often not affiliated with the Chamber and is more loyal to the rule of law
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Small business has no say in what the government does. Trump is very pro-big business. Hence, nothing is going to be done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Big business has a lot of influence
> 
> but so do voters
> 
> trump is not the problem
> 
> its the swamp rats in congress who are holding up progress
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump has full control to bring the entire weight of the government down on employers. Trump and Trump only. Quit being dishonest.
Click to expand...

Thats simply not true

employers do not deserve to be punished for the failure of congress to stop the illegal alien invasion


----------



## Mac-7

bripat9643 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terri4Trump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Walls to keep people out can also be used down the road to keep people in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I promise we won't keep your stupid ass in. Please, by all means, get the fuck out moron
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, The plans to deport 20 million illegals & build a wall, could be turned around 180, and be used to terrorize American culture.
> 
> Of course, the Capitalist pigs don't want you to know, we could actually jail a small percentage of them for hiring illegals, setting an example,
> 
> Without income illegals will simply self deport.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The left does not want to deport illegals and will not do so even without work for them to do
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Untrue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is 100% true.  Dim politicians have said so many times.
Click to expand...

 Libs are in denial


----------



## Mac-7

bripat9643 said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Business does not want illegals deported. That is why they are not. "The left" does not control the justice department and it's their call. I would say that you are being lied to but you know what is what. It's not about deporting illegals.
> 
> 
> 
> The chamber of commerce is very pro illegal alien
> 
> they represent many but not all businesses
> 
> small business is often not affiliated with the Chamber and is more loyal to the rule of law
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Small business has no say in what the government does. Trump is very pro-big business. Hence, nothing is going to be done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dims are obstructing everything Trump tries to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm going to quit replying to those who intentionally reply in a dishonest manner.
> 
> Dems can't stop Trump from having the justice Dept go after the businesses hiring illegals .......and you know that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Every time he does that call him Adolph Hitler.
> 
> Speaking of dishonesty, when are you going to quit pretending that you actually want to control illegal immigration?
Click to expand...

It boggles the mind that liberals want to attack the people make the economy go


----------



## Mac-7

pknopp said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> *It’s also illegal to give an illegal alien a driver’s license.  These kind of policies like Sanctuary Cities need challenges in court.
> 
> 
> 
> Terri4Trump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> the left is supporting illegal aliens who are here and those who want to come here
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Federal Law actually addresses people who encourage others to come here illegally and give them safe harbor. Those are crimes too. Every Democrat could rightfully be in jail right now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> 
> 
> Terri4Trump said:
> 
> 
> 
> *8 U.S. Code § 1325 -  Improper entry by alien*
> *This is for that group that helped organize that giant migration recently:*
> *(d)Immigration-related entrepreneurship fraud*
> *Any individual who knowingly establishes a commercial enterprise for the purpose of evading any provision of the immigration laws shall be imprisoned for not more than 5 years, fined in accordance with title 18, or both.*
> 
> *8 U.S. Code § 1327 -  Aiding or assisting certain aliens to enter*
> *This is for Democrats*
> *Any person who knowingly aids or assists any alien inadmissible under section 1182(a)(2) (insofar as an alien inadmissible under such section has been convicted of an aggravated felony) or 1182(a)(3) (other than subparagraph (E) thereof) of this title to enter the United States, or who connives or conspires with any person or persons to allow, procure, or permit any such alien to enter the United States, shall be fined under title 18, or imprisoned not more than 10 years, or both.*
> *
> *
> *8 U.S. Code § 1325 -  Improper entry by alien*
> *This is for the illegals themselves:
> 
> 8 U.S. Code § 1325.Improper entry by alien*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cities can not determine who is here legally and who is not. Only the Federal government can. But you know that but won't let that stop you.
Click to expand...

And when the feds identify an illegal alien sitting in a city jail liberals refuse to turn him over for deportation


----------



## The Original Tree

Mac-7 said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Business does not want illegals deported. That is why they are not. "The left" does not control the justice department and it's their call. I would say that you are being lied to but you know what is what. It's not about deporting illegals.
> 
> 
> 
> The chamber of commerce is very pro illegal alien
> 
> they represent many but not all businesses
> 
> small business is often not affiliated with the Chamber and is more loyal to the rule of law
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Small business has no say in what the government does. Trump is very pro-big business. Hence, nothing is going to be done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Big business has a lot of influence
> 
> but so do voters
> 
> trump is not the problem
> 
> its the swamp rats in congress who are holding up progress
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump has full control to bring the entire weight of the government down on employers. Trump and Trump only. Quit being dishonest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats simply not true
> 
> employers do not deserve to be punished for the failure of congress to stop the illegal alien invasion
Click to expand...

*They should be punished if they knowingly hire an illegal alien.*


----------



## Mac-7

Ray From Cleveland said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Business does not want illegals deported. That is why they are not. "The left" does not control the justice department and it's their call. I would say that you are being lied to but you know what is what. It's not about deporting illegals.
> 
> 
> 
> The chamber of commerce is very pro illegal alien
> 
> they represent many but not all businesses
> 
> small business is often not affiliated with the Chamber and is more loyal to the rule of law
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Small business has no say in what the government does. Trump is very pro-big business. Hence, nothing is going to be done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Big business has a lot of influence
> 
> but so do voters
> 
> trump is not the problem
> 
> its the swamp rats in congress who are holding up progress
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump has full control to bring the entire weight of the government down on employers. Trump and Trump only. Quit being dishonest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Employers are only part of the problem.  Many come here just to drop kids so they can be considered Americans.
> 
> It's estimated by some we have 20 million illegals in this country.  I find it hard to believe all 20 million found employment and working here illegally.
Click to expand...

Agree about the anchor babies

but if congress was doing its job no illegals would not be here and employers would hire Americans


----------



## pknopp

Mac-7 said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Business does not want illegals deported. That is why they are not. "The left" does not control the justice department and it's their call. I would say that you are being lied to but you know what is what. It's not about deporting illegals.
> 
> 
> 
> The chamber of commerce is very pro illegal alien
> 
> they represent many but not all businesses
> 
> small business is often not affiliated with the Chamber and is more loyal to the rule of law
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Small business has no say in what the government does. Trump is very pro-big business. Hence, nothing is going to be done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Big business has a lot of influence
> 
> but so do voters
> 
> trump is not the problem
> 
> its the swamp rats in congress who are holding up progress
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump has full control to bring the entire weight of the government down on employers. Trump and Trump only. Quit being dishonest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats simply not true
> 
> employers do not deserve to be punished for the failure of congress to stop the illegal alien invasion
Click to expand...


 LOL, yeah, Congress is forcing them to break the law. What ever happened to personal responsibility?


----------



## pknopp

Mac-7 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The chamber of commerce is very pro illegal alien
> 
> they represent many but not all businesses
> 
> small business is often not affiliated with the Chamber and is more loyal to the rule of law
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Small business has no say in what the government does. Trump is very pro-big business. Hence, nothing is going to be done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dims are obstructing everything Trump tries to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm going to quit replying to those who intentionally reply in a dishonest manner.
> 
> Dems can't stop Trump from having the justice Dept go after the businesses hiring illegals .......and you know that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Every time he does that call him Adolph Hitler.
> 
> Speaking of dishonesty, when are you going to quit pretending that you actually want to control illegal immigration?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It boggles the mind that liberals want to attack the people make the economy go
Click to expand...


 I appreciate you backing up my point.


----------



## Mac-7

pknopp said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The chamber of commerce is very pro illegal alien
> 
> they represent many but not all businesses
> 
> small business is often not affiliated with the Chamber and is more loyal to the rule of law
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Small business has no say in what the government does. Trump is very pro-big business. Hence, nothing is going to be done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dims are obstructing everything Trump tries to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm going to quit replying to those who intentionally reply in a dishonest manner.
> 
> Dems can't stop Trump from having the justice Dept go after the businesses hiring illegals .......and you know that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Every time he does that call him Adolph Hitler.
> 
> Speaking of dishonesty, when are you going to quit pretending that you actually want to control illegal immigration?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I factually state what I want every time I reply on this subject.
Click to expand...

You demand the wrong fix

Your way has not worked since 40 years ago


----------



## pknopp

Mac-7 said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> *It’s also illegal to give an illegal alien a driver’s license.  These kind of policies like Sanctuary Cities need challenges in court.
> 
> 
> 
> Terri4Trump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> the left is supporting illegal aliens who are here and those who want to come here
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Federal Law actually addresses people who encourage others to come here illegally and give them safe harbor. Those are crimes too. Every Democrat could rightfully be in jail right now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> 
> 
> Terri4Trump said:
> 
> 
> 
> *8 U.S. Code § 1325 -  Improper entry by alien*
> *This is for that group that helped organize that giant migration recently:*
> *(d)Immigration-related entrepreneurship fraud*
> *Any individual who knowingly establishes a commercial enterprise for the purpose of evading any provision of the immigration laws shall be imprisoned for not more than 5 years, fined in accordance with title 18, or both.*
> 
> *8 U.S. Code § 1327 -  Aiding or assisting certain aliens to enter*
> *This is for Democrats*
> *Any person who knowingly aids or assists any alien inadmissible under section 1182(a)(2) (insofar as an alien inadmissible under such section has been convicted of an aggravated felony) or 1182(a)(3) (other than subparagraph (E) thereof) of this title to enter the United States, or who connives or conspires with any person or persons to allow, procure, or permit any such alien to enter the United States, shall be fined under title 18, or imprisoned not more than 10 years, or both.*
> *
> *
> *8 U.S. Code § 1325 -  Improper entry by alien*
> *This is for the illegals themselves:
> 
> 8 U.S. Code § 1325.Improper entry by alien*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cities can not determine who is here legally and who is not. Only the Federal government can. But you know that but won't let that stop you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And when the feds identify an illegal alien sitting in a city jail liberals refuse to turn him over for deportation
Click to expand...


 They are unable to do that. You are once again making crap up. They will not hold them beyond their sentence as that is illegal.


----------



## The Original Tree

*I wanted to post this link in here about Immigration Law for reference.

Immigration LAW 1907. TITLE 8, U.S.C. 1324*


----------



## bripat9643

pknopp said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The chamber of commerce is very pro illegal alien
> 
> they represent many but not all businesses
> 
> small business is often not affiliated with the Chamber and is more loyal to the rule of law
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Small business has no say in what the government does. Trump is very pro-big business. Hence, nothing is going to be done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Big business has a lot of influence
> 
> but so do voters
> 
> trump is not the problem
> 
> its the swamp rats in congress who are holding up progress
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump has full control to bring the entire weight of the government down on employers. Trump and Trump only. Quit being dishonest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Employers are only part of the problem.  Many come here just to drop kids so they can be considered Americans.
> 
> It's estimated by some we have 20 million illegals in this country.  I find it hard to believe all 20 million found employment and working here illegally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no reason to come here if you can't get a job. All 20 million did not. Some are being supported by those who found a job. The problem will only get bigger though as long as we completely ignore this aspect of the problem.
> 
> Whatever. If that's what you want.
Click to expand...

That "aspect" is solved by sending them back to Mexico.


----------



## pknopp

Mac-7 said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Small business has no say in what the government does. Trump is very pro-big business. Hence, nothing is going to be done.
> 
> 
> 
> Dims are obstructing everything Trump tries to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm going to quit replying to those who intentionally reply in a dishonest manner.
> 
> Dems can't stop Trump from having the justice Dept go after the businesses hiring illegals .......and you know that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Every time he does that call him Adolph Hitler.
> 
> Speaking of dishonesty, when are you going to quit pretending that you actually want to control illegal immigration?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I factually state what I want every time I reply on this subject.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You demand the wrong fix
> 
> Your way has not worked since 40 years ago
Click to expand...


 My way is not being done. Never has been but you know that. Trump has not charged a single employer.


----------



## bripat9643

pknopp said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The chamber of commerce is very pro illegal alien
> 
> they represent many but not all businesses
> 
> small business is often not affiliated with the Chamber and is more loyal to the rule of law
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Small business has no say in what the government does. Trump is very pro-big business. Hence, nothing is going to be done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dims are obstructing everything Trump tries to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm going to quit replying to those who intentionally reply in a dishonest manner.
> 
> Dems can't stop Trump from having the justice Dept go after the businesses hiring illegals .......and you know that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Every time he does that call him Adolph Hitler.
> 
> Speaking of dishonesty, when are you going to quit pretending that you actually want to control illegal immigration?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I factually state what I want every time I reply on this subject.
Click to expand...

Like all leftwingers, you lie all the time, especially about this issue.


----------



## Mac-7

pknopp said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The chamber of commerce is very pro illegal alien
> 
> they represent many but not all businesses
> 
> small business is often not affiliated with the Chamber and is more loyal to the rule of law
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Small business has no say in what the government does. Trump is very pro-big business. Hence, nothing is going to be done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Big business has a lot of influence
> 
> but so do voters
> 
> trump is not the problem
> 
> its the swamp rats in congress who are holding up progress
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump has full control to bring the entire weight of the government down on employers. Trump and Trump only. Quit being dishonest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats simply not true
> 
> employers do not deserve to be punished for the failure of congress to stop the illegal alien invasion
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, yeah, Congress is forcing them to break the law. What ever happened to personal responsibility?
Click to expand...




pknopp said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The chamber of commerce is very pro illegal alien
> 
> they represent many but not all businesses
> 
> small business is often not affiliated with the Chamber and is more loyal to the rule of law
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Small business has no say in what the government does. Trump is very pro-big business. Hence, nothing is going to be done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Big business has a lot of influence
> 
> but so do voters
> 
> trump is not the problem
> 
> its the swamp rats in congress who are holding up progress
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump has full control to bring the entire weight of the government down on employers. Trump and Trump only. Quit being dishonest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats simply not true
> 
> employers do not deserve to be punished for the failure of congress to stop the illegal alien invasion
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, yeah, Congress is forcing them to break the law. What ever happened to personal responsibility?
Click to expand...

In a way yes

by leaving the border wide open to illegal alien invasion the job market is flooded with desperate people willing to work for slave wages


----------



## pknopp

bripat9643 said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Small business has no say in what the government does. Trump is very pro-big business. Hence, nothing is going to be done.
> 
> 
> 
> Big business has a lot of influence
> 
> but so do voters
> 
> trump is not the problem
> 
> its the swamp rats in congress who are holding up progress
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump has full control to bring the entire weight of the government down on employers. Trump and Trump only. Quit being dishonest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Employers are only part of the problem.  Many come here just to drop kids so they can be considered Americans.
> 
> It's estimated by some we have 20 million illegals in this country.  I find it hard to believe all 20 million found employment and working here illegally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no reason to come here if you can't get a job. All 20 million did not. Some are being supported by those who found a job. The problem will only get bigger though as long as we completely ignore this aspect of the problem.
> 
> Whatever. If that's what you want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That "aspect" is solved by sending them back to Mexico.
Click to expand...


 Impossible to send 20-30 million people back.


----------



## Mac-7

pknopp said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The chamber of commerce is very pro illegal alien
> 
> they represent many but not all businesses
> 
> small business is often not affiliated with the Chamber and is more loyal to the rule of law
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Small business has no say in what the government does. Trump is very pro-big business. Hence, nothing is going to be done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Big business has a lot of influence
> 
> but so do voters
> 
> trump is not the problem
> 
> its the swamp rats in congress who are holding up progress
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump has full control to bring the entire weight of the government down on employers. Trump and Trump only. Quit being dishonest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Employers are only part of the problem.  Many come here just to drop kids so they can be considered Americans.
> 
> It's estimated by some we have 20 million illegals in this country.  I find it hard to believe all 20 million found employment and working here illegally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no reason to come here if you can't get a job. All 20 million did not. Some are being supported by those who found a job. The problem will only get bigger though as long as we completely ignore this aspect of the problem.
> 
> Whatever. If that's what you want.
Click to expand...

And if they have a child but refuse to leave?

will liberals deport them?

of course not


----------



## pknopp

Mac-7 said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Small business has no say in what the government does. Trump is very pro-big business. Hence, nothing is going to be done.
> 
> 
> 
> Big business has a lot of influence
> 
> but so do voters
> 
> trump is not the problem
> 
> its the swamp rats in congress who are holding up progress
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump has full control to bring the entire weight of the government down on employers. Trump and Trump only. Quit being dishonest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats simply not true
> 
> employers do not deserve to be punished for the failure of congress to stop the illegal alien invasion
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, yeah, Congress is forcing them to break the law. What ever happened to personal responsibility?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Small business has no say in what the government does. Trump is very pro-big business. Hence, nothing is going to be done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Big business has a lot of influence
> 
> but so do voters
> 
> trump is not the problem
> 
> its the swamp rats in congress who are holding up progress
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump has full control to bring the entire weight of the government down on employers. Trump and Trump only. Quit being dishonest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats simply not true
> 
> employers do not deserve to be punished for the failure of congress to stop the illegal alien invasion
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, yeah, Congress is forcing them to break the law. What ever happened to personal responsibility?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In a way yes
> 
> by leaving the border wide open to illegal alien invasion the job market is flooded with desperate people willing to work for slave wages
Click to expand...


 Our borders will always be open. It's impossible to completely shut off the country. Those who argue for a wall know that it can only cover a portion of the border at that and people already get around that.


----------



## Mac-7

The Original Tree said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The chamber of commerce is very pro illegal alien
> 
> they represent many but not all businesses
> 
> small business is often not affiliated with the Chamber and is more loyal to the rule of law
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Small business has no say in what the government does. Trump is very pro-big business. Hence, nothing is going to be done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Big business has a lot of influence
> 
> but so do voters
> 
> trump is not the problem
> 
> its the swamp rats in congress who are holding up progress
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump has full control to bring the entire weight of the government down on employers. Trump and Trump only. Quit being dishonest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats simply not true
> 
> employers do not deserve to be punished for the failure of congress to stop the illegal alien invasion
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *They should be punished if they knowingly hire an illegal alien.*
Click to expand...

I agree

but many illegals have phony ID


----------



## bripat9643

pknopp said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dims are obstructing everything Trump tries to do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to quit replying to those who intentionally reply in a dishonest manner.
> 
> Dems can't stop Trump from having the justice Dept go after the businesses hiring illegals .......and you know that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Every time he does that call him Adolph Hitler.
> 
> Speaking of dishonesty, when are you going to quit pretending that you actually want to control illegal immigration?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I factually state what I want every time I reply on this subject.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You demand the wrong fix
> 
> Your way has not worked since 40 years ago
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My way is not being done. Never has been but you know that. Trump has not charged a single employer.
Click to expand...

How do you propose to make politicians enforce these laws?  So far, no one has proposed a method.


----------



## bripat9643

pknopp said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Big business has a lot of influence
> 
> but so do voters
> 
> trump is not the problem
> 
> its the swamp rats in congress who are holding up progress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump has full control to bring the entire weight of the government down on employers. Trump and Trump only. Quit being dishonest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Employers are only part of the problem.  Many come here just to drop kids so they can be considered Americans.
> 
> It's estimated by some we have 20 million illegals in this country.  I find it hard to believe all 20 million found employment and working here illegally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no reason to come here if you can't get a job. All 20 million did not. Some are being supported by those who found a job. The problem will only get bigger though as long as we completely ignore this aspect of the problem.
> 
> Whatever. If that's what you want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That "aspect" is solved by sending them back to Mexico.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Impossible to send 20-30 million people back.
Click to expand...

Wrong.  See, you really don't want to enforce our immigration laws.


----------



## pknopp

Mac-7 said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Small business has no say in what the government does. Trump is very pro-big business. Hence, nothing is going to be done.
> 
> 
> 
> Big business has a lot of influence
> 
> but so do voters
> 
> trump is not the problem
> 
> its the swamp rats in congress who are holding up progress
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump has full control to bring the entire weight of the government down on employers. Trump and Trump only. Quit being dishonest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Employers are only part of the problem.  Many come here just to drop kids so they can be considered Americans.
> 
> It's estimated by some we have 20 million illegals in this country.  I find it hard to believe all 20 million found employment and working here illegally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no reason to come here if you can't get a job. All 20 million did not. Some are being supported by those who found a job. The problem will only get bigger though as long as we completely ignore this aspect of the problem.
> 
> Whatever. If that's what you want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And if they have a child but refuse to leave?
> 
> will liberals deport them?
> 
> of course not
Click to expand...


 It's not up to Liberals is it? It's up to Trump and his administration. He promised you that he was going to round up and deport a million. Instead he went and played another round of golf. It doesn't bother you that he once again lied to you?


----------



## bripat9643

pknopp said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Big business has a lot of influence
> 
> but so do voters
> 
> trump is not the problem
> 
> its the swamp rats in congress who are holding up progress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump has full control to bring the entire weight of the government down on employers. Trump and Trump only. Quit being dishonest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats simply not true
> 
> employers do not deserve to be punished for the failure of congress to stop the illegal alien invasion
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, yeah, Congress is forcing them to break the law. What ever happened to personal responsibility?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Big business has a lot of influence
> 
> but so do voters
> 
> trump is not the problem
> 
> its the swamp rats in congress who are holding up progress
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump has full control to bring the entire weight of the government down on employers. Trump and Trump only. Quit being dishonest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats simply not true
> 
> employers do not deserve to be punished for the failure of congress to stop the illegal alien invasion
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, yeah, Congress is forcing them to break the law. What ever happened to personal responsibility?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In a way yes
> 
> by leaving the border wide open to illegal alien invasion the job market is flooded with desperate people willing to work for slave wages
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Our borders will always be open. It's impossible to completely shut off the country. Those who argue for a wall know that it can only cover a portion of the border at that and people already get around that.
Click to expand...

All wrong.  The only thing stopping us from sealing the border is douchebags like you.


----------



## pknopp

bripat9643 said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to quit replying to those who intentionally reply in a dishonest manner.
> 
> Dems can't stop Trump from having the justice Dept go after the businesses hiring illegals .......and you know that.
> 
> 
> 
> Every time he does that call him Adolph Hitler.
> 
> Speaking of dishonesty, when are you going to quit pretending that you actually want to control illegal immigration?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I factually state what I want every time I reply on this subject.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You demand the wrong fix
> 
> Your way has not worked since 40 years ago
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My way is not being done. Never has been but you know that. Trump has not charged a single employer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you propose to make politicians enforce these laws?  So far, no one has proposed a method.
Click to expand...


 Fine with me. There is an easy way though. Quit voting for those who lie to you.


----------



## Mac-7

pknopp said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> *It’s also illegal to give an illegal alien a driver’s license.  These kind of policies like Sanctuary Cities need challenges in court.
> 
> 
> 
> Terri4Trump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> the left is supporting illegal aliens who are here and those who want to come here
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Federal Law actually addresses people who encourage others to come here illegally and give them safe harbor. Those are crimes too. Every Democrat could rightfully be in jail right now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> 
> 
> Terri4Trump said:
> 
> 
> 
> *8 U.S. Code § 1325 -  Improper entry by alien*
> *This is for that group that helped organize that giant migration recently:*
> *(d)Immigration-related entrepreneurship fraud*
> *Any individual who knowingly establishes a commercial enterprise for the purpose of evading any provision of the immigration laws shall be imprisoned for not more than 5 years, fined in accordance with title 18, or both.*
> 
> *8 U.S. Code § 1327 -  Aiding or assisting certain aliens to enter*
> *This is for Democrats*
> *Any person who knowingly aids or assists any alien inadmissible under section 1182(a)(2) (insofar as an alien inadmissible under such section has been convicted of an aggravated felony) or 1182(a)(3) (other than subparagraph (E) thereof) of this title to enter the United States, or who connives or conspires with any person or persons to allow, procure, or permit any such alien to enter the United States, shall be fined under title 18, or imprisoned not more than 10 years, or both.*
> *
> *
> *8 U.S. Code § 1325 -  Improper entry by alien*
> *This is for the illegals themselves:
> 
> 8 U.S. Code § 1325.Improper entry by alien*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cities can not determine who is here legally and who is not. Only the Federal government can. But you know that but won't let that stop you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And when the feds identify an illegal alien sitting in a city jail liberals refuse to turn him over for deportation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are unable to do that. You are once again making crap up. They will not hold them beyond their sentence as that is illegal.
Click to expand...

‘This Will Protect Criminals’: Homeland Security Blasts New York Law Allowing Illegal Aliens to Get Driver’s Licenses


*This Will Protect Criminals’: Homeland Security Blasts New York Law Allowing Illegal Aliens to Get Driver’s Licenses*


----------



## pknopp

Mac-7 said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> *It’s also illegal to give an illegal alien a driver’s license.  These kind of policies like Sanctuary Cities need challenges in court.
> 
> 
> 
> Terri4Trump said:
> 
> 
> 
> Federal Law actually addresses people who encourage others to come here illegally and give them safe harbor. Those are crimes too. Every Democrat could rightfully be in jail right now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> 
> 
> Terri4Trump said:
> 
> 
> 
> *8 U.S. Code § 1325 -  Improper entry by alien*
> *This is for that group that helped organize that giant migration recently:*
> *(d)Immigration-related entrepreneurship fraud*
> *Any individual who knowingly establishes a commercial enterprise for the purpose of evading any provision of the immigration laws shall be imprisoned for not more than 5 years, fined in accordance with title 18, or both.*
> 
> *8 U.S. Code § 1327 -  Aiding or assisting certain aliens to enter*
> *This is for Democrats*
> *Any person who knowingly aids or assists any alien inadmissible under section 1182(a)(2) (insofar as an alien inadmissible under such section has been convicted of an aggravated felony) or 1182(a)(3) (other than subparagraph (E) thereof) of this title to enter the United States, or who connives or conspires with any person or persons to allow, procure, or permit any such alien to enter the United States, shall be fined under title 18, or imprisoned not more than 10 years, or both.*
> *
> *
> *8 U.S. Code § 1325 -  Improper entry by alien*
> *This is for the illegals themselves:
> 
> 8 U.S. Code § 1325.Improper entry by alien*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cities can not determine who is here legally and who is not. Only the Federal government can. But you know that but won't let that stop you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And when the feds identify an illegal alien sitting in a city jail liberals refuse to turn him over for deportation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are unable to do that. You are once again making crap up. They will not hold them beyond their sentence as that is illegal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ‘This Will Protect Criminals’: Homeland Security Blasts New York Law Allowing Illegal Aliens to Get Driver’s Licenses
> 
> 
> *This Will Protect Criminals’: Homeland Security Blasts New York Law Allowing Illegal Aliens to Get Driver’s Licenses*
Click to expand...


 New York is unable to determine who is here legally and who is not. They want to make sure those driving on their roads are capable of doing so.


----------



## Mac-7

pknopp said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Big business has a lot of influence
> 
> but so do voters
> 
> trump is not the problem
> 
> its the swamp rats in congress who are holding up progress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump has full control to bring the entire weight of the government down on employers. Trump and Trump only. Quit being dishonest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Employers are only part of the problem.  Many come here just to drop kids so they can be considered Americans.
> 
> It's estimated by some we have 20 million illegals in this country.  I find it hard to believe all 20 million found employment and working here illegally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no reason to come here if you can't get a job. All 20 million did not. Some are being supported by those who found a job. The problem will only get bigger though as long as we completely ignore this aspect of the problem.
> 
> Whatever. If that's what you want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And if they have a child but refuse to leave?
> 
> will liberals deport them?
> 
> of course not
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not up to Liberals is it? It's up to Trump and his administration. He promised you that he was going to round up and deport a million. Instead he went and played another round of golf. It doesn't bother you that he once again lied to you?
Click to expand...

Trump could only round up 1 million and deport them over 1 million bleeding heart liberals dead bodies


----------



## Mac-7

And with the border wide open the deported illegals will just sneak back next week


----------



## pknopp

Mac-7 said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump has full control to bring the entire weight of the government down on employers. Trump and Trump only. Quit being dishonest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Employers are only part of the problem.  Many come here just to drop kids so they can be considered Americans.
> 
> It's estimated by some we have 20 million illegals in this country.  I find it hard to believe all 20 million found employment and working here illegally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no reason to come here if you can't get a job. All 20 million did not. Some are being supported by those who found a job. The problem will only get bigger though as long as we completely ignore this aspect of the problem.
> 
> Whatever. If that's what you want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And if they have a child but refuse to leave?
> 
> will liberals deport them?
> 
> of course not
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not up to Liberals is it? It's up to Trump and his administration. He promised you that he was going to round up and deport a million. Instead he went and played another round of golf. It doesn't bother you that he once again lied to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump could only round up 1 million and deport them over 1 million bleeding heart liberals dead bodies
Click to expand...


 Nothing was stopping him. All the same, he lied to you.


----------



## bripat9643

pknopp said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Big business has a lot of influence
> 
> but so do voters
> 
> trump is not the problem
> 
> its the swamp rats in congress who are holding up progress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump has full control to bring the entire weight of the government down on employers. Trump and Trump only. Quit being dishonest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Employers are only part of the problem.  Many come here just to drop kids so they can be considered Americans.
> 
> It's estimated by some we have 20 million illegals in this country.  I find it hard to believe all 20 million found employment and working here illegally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no reason to come here if you can't get a job. All 20 million did not. Some are being supported by those who found a job. The problem will only get bigger though as long as we completely ignore this aspect of the problem.
> 
> Whatever. If that's what you want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And if they have a child but refuse to leave?
> 
> will liberals deport them?
> 
> of course not
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not up to Liberals is it? It's up to Trump and his administration. He promised you that he was going to round up and deport a million. Instead he went and played another round of golf. It doesn't bother you that he once again lied to you?
Click to expand...

Spare us.  We have all seen how leftwing judges obstruct Trump's policies at every turn.


----------



## bripat9643

pknopp said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Employers are only part of the problem.  Many come here just to drop kids so they can be considered Americans.
> 
> It's estimated by some we have 20 million illegals in this country.  I find it hard to believe all 20 million found employment and working here illegally.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no reason to come here if you can't get a job. All 20 million did not. Some are being supported by those who found a job. The problem will only get bigger though as long as we completely ignore this aspect of the problem.
> 
> Whatever. If that's what you want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And if they have a child but refuse to leave?
> 
> will liberals deport them?
> 
> of course not
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not up to Liberals is it? It's up to Trump and his administration. He promised you that he was going to round up and deport a million. Instead he went and played another round of golf. It doesn't bother you that he once again lied to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump could only round up 1 million and deport them over 1 million bleeding heart liberals dead bodies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nothing was stopping him. All the same, he lied to you.
Click to expand...

Wrong, Congress and leftwing judges are stopping him.  For one thing, Congress refuses to provided the needed funding.


----------



## Mac-7

pknopp said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Employers are only part of the problem.  Many come here just to drop kids so they can be considered Americans.
> 
> It's estimated by some we have 20 million illegals in this country.  I find it hard to believe all 20 million found employment and working here illegally.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no reason to come here if you can't get a job. All 20 million did not. Some are being supported by those who found a job. The problem will only get bigger though as long as we completely ignore this aspect of the problem.
> 
> Whatever. If that's what you want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And if they have a child but refuse to leave?
> 
> will liberals deport them?
> 
> of course not
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not up to Liberals is it? It's up to Trump and his administration. He promised you that he was going to round up and deport a million. Instead he went and played another round of golf. It doesn't bother you that he once again lied to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump could only round up 1 million and deport them over 1 million bleeding heart liberals dead bodies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nothing was stopping him. All the same, he lied to you.
Click to expand...

No

you are lying to yourself


----------



## Terri4Trump

Mac-7 said:


> Trump could only round up 1 million and deport them over 1 million bleeding heart liberals dead bodies



Fine them all 1,000 a day and tap their wages, accounts, and everything they have. That will send their asses home


----------



## pknopp

Mac-7 said:


> And with the border wide open the deported illegals will just sneak back next week



 Even if we built the wall it would take decades. Different administrations with different goals. All the while millions  will come because business is free to offer them jobs.


----------



## bripat9643

Mac-7 said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump has full control to bring the entire weight of the government down on employers. Trump and Trump only. Quit being dishonest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Employers are only part of the problem.  Many come here just to drop kids so they can be considered Americans.
> 
> It's estimated by some we have 20 million illegals in this country.  I find it hard to believe all 20 million found employment and working here illegally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no reason to come here if you can't get a job. All 20 million did not. Some are being supported by those who found a job. The problem will only get bigger though as long as we completely ignore this aspect of the problem.
> 
> Whatever. If that's what you want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And if they have a child but refuse to leave?
> 
> will liberals deport them?
> 
> of course not
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not up to Liberals is it? It's up to Trump and his administration. He promised you that he was going to round up and deport a million. Instead he went and played another round of golf. It doesn't bother you that he once again lied to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump could only round up 1 million and deport them over 1 million bleeding heart liberals dead bodies
Click to expand...

It would make more sense to round up 1 million liberals and deport them to Mexico.


----------



## Mac-7

bripat9643 said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no reason to come here if you can't get a job. All 20 million did not. Some are being supported by those who found a job. The problem will only get bigger though as long as we completely ignore this aspect of the problem.
> 
> Whatever. If that's what you want.
> 
> 
> 
> And if they have a child but refuse to leave?
> 
> will liberals deport them?
> 
> of course not
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not up to Liberals is it? It's up to Trump and his administration. He promised you that he was going to round up and deport a million. Instead he went and played another round of golf. It doesn't bother you that he once again lied to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump could only round up 1 million and deport them over 1 million bleeding heart liberals dead bodies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nothing was stopping him. All the same, he lied to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong, Congress and leftwing judges are stopping him.  For one thing, Congress refuses to provided the needed funding.
Click to expand...

And then liberals will find an obama judge to get an injunction against trump


----------



## pknopp

Terri4Trump said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump could only round up 1 million and deport them over 1 million bleeding heart liberals dead bodies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fine them all 1,000 a day and tap their wages, accounts, and everything they have. That will send their asses home
Click to expand...


 You have to pick them up first.


----------



## bripat9643

pknopp said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And with the border wide open the deported illegals will just sneak back next week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even if we built the wall it would take decades. Different administrations with different goals. All the while millions  will come because business is free to offer them jobs.
Click to expand...

More horseshit.  The wall could be built before Trump leaves office.  Yeah, we know Obama had different goals, like flooding this country with illegals, for one thing.

It's already illegal for business to give jobs to illegals.  Your solution has been tried.  Why didn't it work?


----------



## bripat9643

pknopp said:


> Terri4Trump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump could only round up 1 million and deport them over 1 million bleeding heart liberals dead bodies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fine them all 1,000 a day and tap their wages, accounts, and everything they have. That will send their asses home
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have to pick them up first.
Click to expand...

Congress needs to approve the funding needed to do it first.


----------



## pknopp

bripat9643 said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump has full control to bring the entire weight of the government down on employers. Trump and Trump only. Quit being dishonest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Employers are only part of the problem.  Many come here just to drop kids so they can be considered Americans.
> 
> It's estimated by some we have 20 million illegals in this country.  I find it hard to believe all 20 million found employment and working here illegally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no reason to come here if you can't get a job. All 20 million did not. Some are being supported by those who found a job. The problem will only get bigger though as long as we completely ignore this aspect of the problem.
> 
> Whatever. If that's what you want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And if they have a child but refuse to leave?
> 
> will liberals deport them?
> 
> of course not
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not up to Liberals is it? It's up to Trump and his administration. He promised you that he was going to round up and deport a million. Instead he went and played another round of golf. It doesn't bother you that he once again lied to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spare us.  We have all seen how leftwing judges obstruct Trump's policies at every turn.
Click to expand...


 People are deported now. No one is blacking that. Courts can't block current laws. Courts can block Trump from just making crap up knowing it will get blocked.


----------



## Mac-7

Terri4Trump said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump could only round up 1 million and deport them over 1 million bleeding heart liberals dead bodies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fine them all 1,000 a day and tap their wages, accounts, and everything they have. That will send their asses home
Click to expand...

I agree

If it were up to me I would seize all their assets, including cars, houses, savings accounts just as we would a drug dealer


----------



## pknopp

bripat9643 said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no reason to come here if you can't get a job. All 20 million did not. Some are being supported by those who found a job. The problem will only get bigger though as long as we completely ignore this aspect of the problem.
> 
> Whatever. If that's what you want.
> 
> 
> 
> And if they have a child but refuse to leave?
> 
> will liberals deport them?
> 
> of course not
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not up to Liberals is it? It's up to Trump and his administration. He promised you that he was going to round up and deport a million. Instead he went and played another round of golf. It doesn't bother you that he once again lied to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump could only round up 1 million and deport them over 1 million bleeding heart liberals dead bodies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nothing was stopping him. All the same, he lied to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong, Congress and leftwing judges are stopping him.  For one thing, Congress refuses to provided the needed funding.
Click to expand...


 The Justice department is funded.


----------



## bripat9643

pknopp said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Employers are only part of the problem.  Many come here just to drop kids so they can be considered Americans.
> 
> It's estimated by some we have 20 million illegals in this country.  I find it hard to believe all 20 million found employment and working here illegally.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no reason to come here if you can't get a job. All 20 million did not. Some are being supported by those who found a job. The problem will only get bigger though as long as we completely ignore this aspect of the problem.
> 
> Whatever. If that's what you want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And if they have a child but refuse to leave?
> 
> will liberals deport them?
> 
> of course not
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not up to Liberals is it? It's up to Trump and his administration. He promised you that he was going to round up and deport a million. Instead he went and played another round of golf. It doesn't bother you that he once again lied to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spare us.  We have all seen how leftwing judges obstruct Trump's policies at every turn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People are deported now. No one is blacking that. Courts can't block current laws. Courts can block Trump from just making crap up knowing it will get blocked.
Click to expand...

Of course they are.  Leftwing judges have issued many rulings that make it more difficult to send them back to Mexico.  You're totally full of shit on that issue.


----------



## pknopp

bripat9643 said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And with the border wide open the deported illegals will just sneak back next week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even if we built the wall it would take decades. Different administrations with different goals. All the while millions  will come because business is free to offer them jobs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More horseshit.  The wall could be built before Trump leaves office.  Yeah, we know Obama had different goals, like flooding this country with illegals, for one thing.
> 
> It's already illegal for business to give jobs to illegals.  Your solution has been tried.  Why didn't it work?
Click to expand...


 Obama charged more employers than Trump. Yes it's illegal but laws that are not enforced are not laws at all.


----------



## Mac-7

pknopp said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Employers are only part of the problem.  Many come here just to drop kids so they can be considered Americans.
> 
> It's estimated by some we have 20 million illegals in this country.  I find it hard to believe all 20 million found employment and working here illegally.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no reason to come here if you can't get a job. All 20 million did not. Some are being supported by those who found a job. The problem will only get bigger though as long as we completely ignore this aspect of the problem.
> 
> Whatever. If that's what you want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And if they have a child but refuse to leave?
> 
> will liberals deport them?
> 
> of course not
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not up to Liberals is it? It's up to Trump and his administration. He promised you that he was going to round up and deport a million. Instead he went and played another round of golf. It doesn't bother you that he once again lied to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spare us.  We have all seen how leftwing judges obstruct Trump's policies at every turn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People are deported now. No one is blacking that. Courts can't block current laws. Courts can block Trump from just making crap up knowing it will get blocked.
Click to expand...

Because of the open border the illegals just return after being deported


----------



## pknopp

Mac-7 said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no reason to come here if you can't get a job. All 20 million did not. Some are being supported by those who found a job. The problem will only get bigger though as long as we completely ignore this aspect of the problem.
> 
> Whatever. If that's what you want.
> 
> 
> 
> And if they have a child but refuse to leave?
> 
> will liberals deport them?
> 
> of course not
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not up to Liberals is it? It's up to Trump and his administration. He promised you that he was going to round up and deport a million. Instead he went and played another round of golf. It doesn't bother you that he once again lied to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spare us.  We have all seen how leftwing judges obstruct Trump's policies at every turn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People are deported now. No one is blacking that. Courts can't block current laws. Courts can block Trump from just making crap up knowing it will get blocked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because of the open border the illegals just return after being deported
Click to expand...


 As long as their job is here, they are coming back. Bringing them in by boat is as easy as truck.


----------



## bripat9643

pknopp said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And if they have a child but refuse to leave?
> 
> will liberals deport them?
> 
> of course not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not up to Liberals is it? It's up to Trump and his administration. He promised you that he was going to round up and deport a million. Instead he went and played another round of golf. It doesn't bother you that he once again lied to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump could only round up 1 million and deport them over 1 million bleeding heart liberals dead bodies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nothing was stopping him. All the same, he lied to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong, Congress and leftwing judges are stopping him.  For one thing, Congress refuses to provided the needed funding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Justice department is funded.
Click to expand...

ICE is what needs to be funded.  It takes a lot of agents, courts, judges and detainment space to deport one million, let alone 20 million, and the Dims in Congress have refused to approve the funding.

When are you going to quit lying?


----------



## bripat9643

pknopp said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And if they have a child but refuse to leave?
> 
> will liberals deport them?
> 
> of course not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not up to Liberals is it? It's up to Trump and his administration. He promised you that he was going to round up and deport a million. Instead he went and played another round of golf. It doesn't bother you that he once again lied to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spare us.  We have all seen how leftwing judges obstruct Trump's policies at every turn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People are deported now. No one is blacking that. Courts can't block current laws. Courts can block Trump from just making crap up knowing it will get blocked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because of the open border the illegals just return after being deported
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As long as their job is here, they are coming back. Bringing them in by boat is as easy as truck.
Click to expand...

It's far easier to keep them out in the first place rather then send them back once they get in.  Douchebags like you know this.  That's the only reason you propose this "solution."


----------



## The Original Tree

pknopp said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> *It’s also illegal to give an illegal alien a driver’s license.  These kind of policies like Sanctuary Cities need challenges in court.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cities can not determine who is here legally and who is not. Only the Federal government can. But you know that but won't let that stop you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And when the feds identify an illegal alien sitting in a city jail liberals refuse to turn him over for deportation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are unable to do that. You are once again making crap up. They will not hold them beyond their sentence as that is illegal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ‘This Will Protect Criminals’: Homeland Security Blasts New York Law Allowing Illegal Aliens to Get Driver’s Licenses
> 
> 
> *This Will Protect Criminals’: Homeland Security Blasts New York Law Allowing Illegal Aliens to Get Driver’s Licenses*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> New York is unable to determine who is here legally and who is not. They want to make sure those driving on their roads are capable of doing so.
Click to expand...

*That is a complete lie.  Why then when they passed their Illegal Law to grant Illegals Drivers Licenses were there thousands lined up at New York DMV offices, and they were processing Drivers Licenses at 3,000-5,000 people a day at each office every day since they allowed it, and had to hire interpreters to help illegals get their drivers licenses, which is also a violation of Immigration Law to help an Illegal obtain Official State or US Identification Documents.

It is Illegal to give an Illegal Alien a Drivers License or even to transport them anywhere within The United States.

You have to show identification to get a Driver's License, and that means things like Birth Certificates.  They know EXACTLY what they are doing.

They are trying to ROB America of Federal Tax Dollars, and their Fair Representation in Congress.

The are engaged in an act of Rebellion and Usurpation of our Democracy.*


----------



## pknopp

bripat9643 said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not up to Liberals is it? It's up to Trump and his administration. He promised you that he was going to round up and deport a million. Instead he went and played another round of golf. It doesn't bother you that he once again lied to you?
> 
> 
> 
> Trump could only round up 1 million and deport them over 1 million bleeding heart liberals dead bodies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nothing was stopping him. All the same, he lied to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong, Congress and leftwing judges are stopping him.  For one thing, Congress refuses to provided the needed funding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Justice department is funded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ICE is what needs to be funded.  It takes a lot of agents, courts, judges and detainment space to deport one million, let alone 20 million, and the Dims in Congress have refused to approve the funding.
> 
> When are you going to quit lying?
Click to expand...

 
 Maybe Trump shouldn't have agreed to waste billions more overseas. All the same when the business were raided in Mississippi it wasn't going to cost more to also arrest the employer.


----------



## Mac-7

pknopp said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And with the border wide open the deported illegals will just sneak back next week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even if we built the wall it would take decades. Different administrations with different goals. All the while millions  will come because business is free to offer them jobs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More horseshit.  The wall could be built before Trump leaves office.  Yeah, we know Obama had different goals, like flooding this country with illegals, for one thing.
> 
> It's already illegal for business to give jobs to illegals.  Your solution has been tried.  Why didn't it work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obama charged more employers than Trump. Yes it's illegal but laws that are not enforced are not laws at all.
Click to expand...

Audits, Arrests Surge As Feds Crack Down On Employers Who Hire Illegal Immigrants


Immigration authorities under President Donald Trump haven’t just cracked down on illegal immigrants, they’ve also stepped up worksite enforcement against the businesses who hire them.

Employer audits and investigations into workplace immigration violations have surged in fiscal year 2018, leading to criminal and civil arrests that far exceed the number recorded in the previous year, according to statistics released Monday by Immigration and Customs Enforcement (ICE).


----------



## pknopp

bripat9643 said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not up to Liberals is it? It's up to Trump and his administration. He promised you that he was going to round up and deport a million. Instead he went and played another round of golf. It doesn't bother you that he once again lied to you?
> 
> 
> 
> Spare us.  We have all seen how leftwing judges obstruct Trump's policies at every turn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People are deported now. No one is blacking that. Courts can't block current laws. Courts can block Trump from just making crap up knowing it will get blocked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because of the open border the illegals just return after being deported
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As long as their job is here, they are coming back. Bringing them in by boat is as easy as truck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's far easier to keep them out in the first place rather then send them back once they get in.  Douchebags like you know this.  That's the only reason you propose this "solution."
Click to expand...


 That's true BUT impossible as long as they have a reason to come. The only way that happens is if we cut off the jobs.


----------



## bripat9643

pknopp said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump could only round up 1 million and deport them over 1 million bleeding heart liberals dead bodies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing was stopping him. All the same, he lied to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong, Congress and leftwing judges are stopping him.  For one thing, Congress refuses to provided the needed funding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Justice department is funded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ICE is what needs to be funded.  It takes a lot of agents, courts, judges and detainment space to deport one million, let alone 20 million, and the Dims in Congress have refused to approve the funding.
> 
> When are you going to quit lying?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe Trump shouldn't have agreed to waste billions more overseas. All the same when the business were raided in Mississippi it wasn't going to cost more to also arrest the employer.
Click to expand...

The penalty doesn't include jail time for the first offense, moron.  

Trump is probably spending less overseas than Obama.  At least he isn't helping ISIS to take over Libya by bombing the crap out of the government, as Obama did.  He got rid of ISIS, and brought a lot of our boys home.  He got rid of Obama's idiotic and murderous rules of engagement in Afghanistan, and save a lot of America lives.


----------



## pknopp

The Original Tree said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cities can not determine who is here legally and who is not. Only the Federal government can. But you know that but won't let that stop you.
> 
> 
> 
> And when the feds identify an illegal alien sitting in a city jail liberals refuse to turn him over for deportation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are unable to do that. You are once again making crap up. They will not hold them beyond their sentence as that is illegal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ‘This Will Protect Criminals’: Homeland Security Blasts New York Law Allowing Illegal Aliens to Get Driver’s Licenses
> 
> 
> *This Will Protect Criminals’: Homeland Security Blasts New York Law Allowing Illegal Aliens to Get Driver’s Licenses*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> New York is unable to determine who is here legally and who is not. They want to make sure those driving on their roads are capable of doing so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *That is a complete lie.  Why then when they passed their Illegal Law to grant Illegals Drivers Licenses were there thousands lined up at New York DMV offices, and they were processing Drivers Licenses at 3,000-5,000 people a day at each office every day since they allowed it, and had to hire interpreters to help illegals get their drivers licenses, which is also a violation of Immigration Law to help an Illegal obtain Official State or US Identification Documents.
> 
> It is Illegal to give an Illegal Alien a Drivers License or even to transport them anywhere within The United States.
> 
> You have to show identification to get a Driver's License, and that means things like Birth Certificates.  They know EXACTLY what they are doing.
> 
> They are trying to ROB America of Federal Tax Dollars, and their Fair Representation in Congress.
> 
> The are engaged in an act of Rebellion and Usurpation of our Democracy.*
Click to expand...


 States can NOT enforce immigration laws. Why? Because immigration is Constitutionally allotted to the federal government.


----------



## bripat9643

pknopp said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spare us.  We have all seen how leftwing judges obstruct Trump's policies at every turn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People are deported now. No one is blacking that. Courts can't block current laws. Courts can block Trump from just making crap up knowing it will get blocked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because of the open border the illegals just return after being deported
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As long as their job is here, they are coming back. Bringing them in by boat is as easy as truck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's far easier to keep them out in the first place rather then send them back once they get in.  Douchebags like you know this.  That's the only reason you propose this "solution."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's true BUT impossible as long as they have a reason to come. The only way that happens is if we cut off the jobs.
Click to expand...

It's not impossible.  We have empirical evidence that proves walls work.  That's precisely why you are opposed to them:  you know it will work.

Please quit pretending that you actually want to control illegal immigration.  We all know you don't.


----------



## pknopp

bripat9643 said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing was stopping him. All the same, he lied to you.
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong, Congress and leftwing judges are stopping him.  For one thing, Congress refuses to provided the needed funding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Justice department is funded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ICE is what needs to be funded.  It takes a lot of agents, courts, judges and detainment space to deport one million, let alone 20 million, and the Dims in Congress have refused to approve the funding.
> 
> When are you going to quit lying?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe Trump shouldn't have agreed to waste billions more overseas. All the same when the business were raided in Mississippi it wasn't going to cost more to also arrest the employer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The penalty doesn't include jail time for the first offense, moron.
Click to expand...

 
 So what? There isn't a second time until there is a first time.


> Trump is probably spending less overseas than Obama.  At least he isn't helping ISIS to take over Libya by bombing the crap out of the government, as Obama did.  He got rid of ISIS, and brought a lot of our boys home.  He got rid of Obama's idiotic and murderous rules of engagement in Afghanistan, and save a lot of America lives.


 
Trump Signs Bipartisan Budget to Increase Defense Spending into Law


----------



## Mac-7

pknopp said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And when the feds identify an illegal alien sitting in a city jail liberals refuse to turn him over for deportation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are unable to do that. You are once again making crap up. They will not hold them beyond their sentence as that is illegal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ‘This Will Protect Criminals’: Homeland Security Blasts New York Law Allowing Illegal Aliens to Get Driver’s Licenses
> 
> 
> *This Will Protect Criminals’: Homeland Security Blasts New York Law Allowing Illegal Aliens to Get Driver’s Licenses*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> New York is unable to determine who is here legally and who is not. They want to make sure those driving on their roads are capable of doing so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *That is a complete lie.  Why then when they passed their Illegal Law to grant Illegals Drivers Licenses were there thousands lined up at New York DMV offices, and they were processing Drivers Licenses at 3,000-5,000 people a day at each office every day since they allowed it, and had to hire interpreters to help illegals get their drivers licenses, which is also a violation of Immigration Law to help an Illegal obtain Official State or US Identification Documents.
> 
> It is Illegal to give an Illegal Alien a Drivers License or even to transport them anywhere within The United States.
> 
> You have to show identification to get a Driver's License, and that means things like Birth Certificates.  They know EXACTLY what they are doing.
> 
> They are trying to ROB America of Federal Tax Dollars, and their Fair Representation in Congress.
> 
> The are engaged in an act of Rebellion and Usurpation of our Democracy.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> States can NOT enforce immigration laws. Why? Because immigration is Constitutionally allotted to the federal government.
Click to expand...

States cannot try illegal aliens but they can assist federal law enforcement

but in liberal states they work against the feds


----------



## pknopp

bripat9643 said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> People are deported now. No one is blacking that. Courts can't block current laws. Courts can block Trump from just making crap up knowing it will get blocked.
> 
> 
> 
> Because of the open border the illegals just return after being deported
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As long as their job is here, they are coming back. Bringing them in by boat is as easy as truck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's far easier to keep them out in the first place rather then send them back once they get in.  Douchebags like you know this.  That's the only reason you propose this "solution."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's true BUT impossible as long as they have a reason to come. The only way that happens is if we cut off the jobs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not impossible.  We have empirical evidence that proves walls work.  That's precisely why you are opposed to them:  you know it will work.
> 
> Please quit pretending that you actually want to control illegal immigration.  We all know you don't.
Click to expand...


 Wall on a portion of one side of your property has never worked.


----------



## pknopp

Mac-7 said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are unable to do that. You are once again making crap up. They will not hold them beyond their sentence as that is illegal.
> 
> 
> 
> ‘This Will Protect Criminals’: Homeland Security Blasts New York Law Allowing Illegal Aliens to Get Driver’s Licenses
> 
> 
> *This Will Protect Criminals’: Homeland Security Blasts New York Law Allowing Illegal Aliens to Get Driver’s Licenses*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> New York is unable to determine who is here legally and who is not. They want to make sure those driving on their roads are capable of doing so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *That is a complete lie.  Why then when they passed their Illegal Law to grant Illegals Drivers Licenses were there thousands lined up at New York DMV offices, and they were processing Drivers Licenses at 3,000-5,000 people a day at each office every day since they allowed it, and had to hire interpreters to help illegals get their drivers licenses, which is also a violation of Immigration Law to help an Illegal obtain Official State or US Identification Documents.
> 
> It is Illegal to give an Illegal Alien a Drivers License or even to transport them anywhere within The United States.
> 
> You have to show identification to get a Driver's License, and that means things like Birth Certificates.  They know EXACTLY what they are doing.
> 
> They are trying to ROB America of Federal Tax Dollars, and their Fair Representation in Congress.
> 
> The are engaged in an act of Rebellion and Usurpation of our Democracy.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> States can NOT enforce immigration laws. Why? Because immigration is Constitutionally allotted to the federal government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> States cannot try illegal aliens but they can assist federal law enforcement
> 
> but in liberal states they work against the feds
Click to expand...


 Why should the states do what the Federal government will not do? They should do the job of the federal government because they will not do it?


----------



## The Original Tree

*18 U.S. Code § 1546 -  Fraud and misuse of visas, permits, and other documents*
*
(a) Whoever knowingly forges, counterfeits, alters, or falsely makes any immigrant or nonimmigrant visa, permit, border crossing card, alien registration receipt card, or other document prescribed by statute or regulation for entry into or as evidence of authorized stay or employment in the United States, or utters, uses, attempts to use, possesses, obtains, accepts, or receives any such visa, permit, border crossing card, alien registration receipt card, or other document prescribed by statute or regulation for entry into or as evidence of authorized stay or employment in the United States, knowing it to be forged, counterfeited, altered, or falsely made, or to have been procured by means of any false claim or statement, or to have been otherwise procured by fraud or unlawfully obtained; or
Whoever, except under direction of the Attorney General or the Commissioner of the Immigration and Naturalization Service, or other proper officer, knowingly possesses any blank permit, or engraves, sells, brings into the United States, or has in his control or possession any plate in the likeness of a plate designed for the printing of permits, or makes any print, photograph, or impression in the likeness of any immigrant or nonimmigrant visa, permit or other document required for entry into the United States, or has in his possession a distinctive paper which has been adopted by the Attorney General or the Commissioner of the Immigration and Naturalization Service for the printing of such visas, permits, or documents; or

Whoever, when applying for an immigrant or nonimmigrant visa, permit, or other document required for entry into the United States, or for admission to the United States personates another, or falsely appears in the name of a deceased individual, or evades or attempts to evade the immigration laws by appearing under an assumed or fictitious name without disclosing his true identity, or sells or otherwise disposes of, or offers to sell or otherwise dispose of, or utters, such visa, permit, or other document, to any person not authorized by law to receive such document; or

Whoever knowingly makes under oath, or as permitted under penalty of perjury under section 1746 of title 28, United States Code, knowingly subscribes as true, any false statement with respect to a material fact in any application, affidavit, or other document required by the immigration laws or regulations prescribed thereunder, or knowingly presents any such application, affidavit, or other document which contains any such false statement or which fails to contain any reasonable basis in law or fact—

Shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than 25 years (if the offense was committed to facilitate an act of international terrorism (as defined in section 2331 of this title)), 20 years (if the offense was committed to facilitate a drug trafficking crime (as defined in section 929(a) of this title)), 10 years (in the case of the first or second such offense, if the offense was not committed to facilitate such an act of international terrorism or a drug trafficking crime), or 15 years (in the case of any other offense), or both.

(b)Whoever uses—

(1) an identification document, knowing (or having reason to know) that the document was not issued lawfully for the use of the possessor,

(2) an identification document knowing (or having reason to know) that the document is false, or

(3) a false attestation, for the purpose of satisfying a requirement of section 274A(b) of the Immigration and Nationality Act, shall be fined under this title, imprisoned not more than 5 years, or both. 

(c) This section does not prohibit any lawfully authorized investigative, protective, or intelligence activity of a law enforcement agency of the United States, a State, or a subdivision of a State, or of an intelligence agency of the United States, or any activity authorized under title V of the Organized Crime Control Act of 1970 (18 U.S.C. note prec. 3481).[1] For purposes of this section, the term “State” means a State of the United States, the District of Columbia, and any commonwealth, territory, or possession of the United States.
*


----------



## bripat9643

pknopp said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because of the open border the illegals just return after being deported
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As long as their job is here, they are coming back. Bringing them in by boat is as easy as truck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's far easier to keep them out in the first place rather then send them back once they get in.  Douchebags like you know this.  That's the only reason you propose this "solution."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's true BUT impossible as long as they have a reason to come. The only way that happens is if we cut off the jobs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not impossible.  We have empirical evidence that proves walls work.  That's precisely why you are opposed to them:  you know it will work.
> 
> Please quit pretending that you actually want to control illegal immigration.  We all know you don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wall on a portion of one side of your property has never worked.
Click to expand...

Douchebags like you are the only thing preventing the wall from being built along the entire border, and even partial walls work if they are placed in the most heavily trafficked area.

All your theories about illegal immigration are pure horseshit.


----------



## The Original Tree

*Per my above citation of US Code, it is Illegal to give an Illegal Immigrant a Drivers License to obtain a job, or to drive themselves around in The United States.  

It is a felony to transport an Illegal Immigrant in any way within The United States, and yes, this means them driving themselves anywhere.

8 U.S. Code § 1324 -  Bringing in and harboring certain aliens*


----------



## Mac-7

pknopp said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ‘This Will Protect Criminals’: Homeland Security Blasts New York Law Allowing Illegal Aliens to Get Driver’s Licenses
> 
> 
> *This Will Protect Criminals’: Homeland Security Blasts New York Law Allowing Illegal Aliens to Get Driver’s Licenses*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New York is unable to determine who is here legally and who is not. They want to make sure those driving on their roads are capable of doing so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *That is a complete lie.  Why then when they passed their Illegal Law to grant Illegals Drivers Licenses were there thousands lined up at New York DMV offices, and they were processing Drivers Licenses at 3,000-5,000 people a day at each office every day since they allowed it, and had to hire interpreters to help illegals get their drivers licenses, which is also a violation of Immigration Law to help an Illegal obtain Official State or US Identification Documents.
> 
> It is Illegal to give an Illegal Alien a Drivers License or even to transport them anywhere within The United States.
> 
> You have to show identification to get a Driver's License, and that means things like Birth Certificates.  They know EXACTLY what they are doing.
> 
> They are trying to ROB America of Federal Tax Dollars, and their Fair Representation in Congress.
> 
> The are engaged in an act of Rebellion and Usurpation of our Democracy.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> States can NOT enforce immigration laws. Why? Because immigration is Constitutionally allotted to the federal government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> States cannot try illegal aliens but they can assist federal law enforcement
> 
> but in liberal states they work against the feds
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why should the states do what the Federal government will not do? They should do the job of the federal government because they will not do it?
Click to expand...

Is that how you describe a city police dept ignoring requests fir a hold from ICE?

or the mayor of oakland warning illegals  that ICE was planning a raid ?


----------



## bripat9643

pknopp said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong, Congress and leftwing judges are stopping him.  For one thing, Congress refuses to provided the needed funding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Justice department is funded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ICE is what needs to be funded.  It takes a lot of agents, courts, judges and detainment space to deport one million, let alone 20 million, and the Dims in Congress have refused to approve the funding.
> 
> When are you going to quit lying?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe Trump shouldn't have agreed to waste billions more overseas. All the same when the business were raided in Mississippi it wasn't going to cost more to also arrest the employer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The penalty doesn't include jail time for the first offense, moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what? There isn't a second time until there is a first time.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is probably spending less overseas than Obama.  At least he isn't helping ISIS to take over Libya by bombing the crap out of the government, as Obama did.  He got rid of ISIS, and brought a lot of our boys home.  He got rid of Obama's idiotic and murderous rules of engagement in Afghanistan, and save a lot of America lives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump Signs Bipartisan Budget to Increase Defense Spending into Law
Click to expand...

Note:  We are talking about spending "overseas."


----------



## eagle1462010

Mac-7 said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> New York is unable to determine who is here legally and who is not. They want to make sure those driving on their roads are capable of doing so.
> 
> 
> 
> *That is a complete lie.  Why then when they passed their Illegal Law to grant Illegals Drivers Licenses were there thousands lined up at New York DMV offices, and they were processing Drivers Licenses at 3,000-5,000 people a day at each office every day since they allowed it, and had to hire interpreters to help illegals get their drivers licenses, which is also a violation of Immigration Law to help an Illegal obtain Official State or US Identification Documents.
> 
> It is Illegal to give an Illegal Alien a Drivers License or even to transport them anywhere within The United States.
> 
> You have to show identification to get a Driver's License, and that means things like Birth Certificates.  They know EXACTLY what they are doing.
> 
> They are trying to ROB America of Federal Tax Dollars, and their Fair Representation in Congress.
> 
> The are engaged in an act of Rebellion and Usurpation of our Democracy.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> States can NOT enforce immigration laws. Why? Because immigration is Constitutionally allotted to the federal government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> States cannot try illegal aliens but they can assist federal law enforcement
> 
> but in liberal states they work against the feds
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why should the states do what the Federal government will not do? They should do the job of the federal government because they will not do it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that how you describe a city police dept ignoring requests fir a hold from ICE?
> 
> or the mayor of oakland warning illegals  that ICE was planning a raid ?
Click to expand...

https://www.sacbee.com/news/politics-government/capitol-alert/article195434409.html

The state’s top cop issued a warning to California employers Thursday that businesses face legal repercussions, including fines up to $10,000, if they assist federal immigration authorities with a potential widespread immigration crackdown.

“It’s important, given these rumors that are out there, to let people know – more specifically today, employers – that if they voluntarily start giving up information about their employees or access to their employees in ways that contradict our new California laws, they subject themselves to actions by my office,” state Attorney General Xavier Becerra said at a news conference. “We will prosecute those who violate the law.”

Becerra’s warning comes as fears spread of mass workplace raids following reports that immigration agents plan to target Northern California communities for deportations due in part to the state’s “sanctuary” law, which seeks to restrict local law enforcement agencies’ ability to cooperate with immigration authorities.


----------



## Mac-7

Its clear that liberals like pknopp have mentally dug in their heels and are incapable of responding to logic or facts


----------



## eagle1462010

If an employer turns in a illegal............if they find out........or doesn't tell them about a ICE Raid, or ICE Audit...........the State of California will prosecute them.........

Yet...........It is against the law to hire them in the first place.........and if they are here illegally it's a crime............so turning in a criminal is NOW A STATE CRIME....

Upheld by the 9th Mickey Mouse Club Circus Court..............and now goes to the Supreme Court within the next 9 months along with 2 more California laws that will be overturned.


----------



## The Original Tree

eagle1462010 said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> *That is a complete lie.  Why then when they passed their Illegal Law to grant Illegals Drivers Licenses were there thousands lined up at New York DMV offices, and they were processing Drivers Licenses at 3,000-5,000 people a day at each office every day since they allowed it, and had to hire interpreters to help illegals get their drivers licenses, which is also a violation of Immigration Law to help an Illegal obtain Official State or US Identification Documents.
> 
> It is Illegal to give an Illegal Alien a Drivers License or even to transport them anywhere within The United States.
> 
> You have to show identification to get a Driver's License, and that means things like Birth Certificates.  They know EXACTLY what they are doing.
> 
> They are trying to ROB America of Federal Tax Dollars, and their Fair Representation in Congress.
> 
> The are engaged in an act of Rebellion and Usurpation of our Democracy.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> States can NOT enforce immigration laws. Why? Because immigration is Constitutionally allotted to the federal government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> States cannot try illegal aliens but they can assist federal law enforcement
> 
> but in liberal states they work against the feds
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why should the states do what the Federal government will not do? They should do the job of the federal government because they will not do it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that how you describe a city police dept ignoring requests fir a hold from ICE?
> 
> or the mayor of oakland warning illegals  that ICE was planning a raid ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> https://www.sacbee.com/news/politics-government/capitol-alert/article195434409.html
> 
> The state’s top cop issued a warning to California employers Thursday that businesses face legal repercussions, including fines up to $10,000, if they assist federal immigration authorities with a potential widespread immigration crackdown.
> 
> “It’s important, given these rumors that are out there, to let people know – more specifically today, employers – that if they voluntarily start giving up information about their employees or access to their employees in ways that contradict our new California laws, they subject themselves to actions by my office,” state Attorney General Xavier Becerra said at a news conference. “We will prosecute those who violate the law.”
> 
> Becerra’s warning comes as fears spread of mass workplace raids following reports that immigration agents plan to target Northern California communities for deportations due in part to the state’s “sanctuary” law, which seeks to restrict local law enforcement agencies’ ability to cooperate with immigration authorities.
Click to expand...

*That Law is Illegal, and as I said, We Need to start challenging all of these Illegal Laws associated with Sanctuary City status (No Such Thing in US LAW) in SCOTUS.*


----------



## Mac-7

eagle1462010 said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> *That is a complete lie.  Why then when they passed their Illegal Law to grant Illegals Drivers Licenses were there thousands lined up at New York DMV offices, and they were processing Drivers Licenses at 3,000-5,000 people a day at each office every day since they allowed it, and had to hire interpreters to help illegals get their drivers licenses, which is also a violation of Immigration Law to help an Illegal obtain Official State or US Identification Documents.
> 
> It is Illegal to give an Illegal Alien a Drivers License or even to transport them anywhere within The United States.
> 
> You have to show identification to get a Driver's License, and that means things like Birth Certificates.  They know EXACTLY what they are doing.
> 
> They are trying to ROB America of Federal Tax Dollars, and their Fair Representation in Congress.
> 
> The are engaged in an act of Rebellion and Usurpation of our Democracy.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> States can NOT enforce immigration laws. Why? Because immigration is Constitutionally allotted to the federal government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> States cannot try illegal aliens but they can assist federal law enforcement
> 
> but in liberal states they work against the feds
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why should the states do what the Federal government will not do? They should do the job of the federal government because they will not do it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that how you describe a city police dept ignoring requests fir a hold from ICE?
> 
> or the mayor of oakland warning illegals  that ICE was planning a raid ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> https://www.sacbee.com/news/politics-government/capitol-alert/article195434409.html
> 
> The state’s top cop issued a warning to California employers Thursday that businesses face legal repercussions, including fines up to $10,000, if they assist federal immigration authorities with a potential widespread immigration crackdown.
> 
> “It’s important, given these rumors that are out there, to let people know – more specifically today, employers – that if they voluntarily start giving up information about their employees or access to their employees in ways that contradict our new California laws, they subject themselves to actions by my office,” state Attorney General Xavier Becerra said at a news conference. “We will prosecute those who violate the law.”
> 
> Becerra’s warning comes as fears spread of mass workplace raids following reports that immigration agents plan to target Northern California communities for deportations due in part to the state’s “sanctuary” law, which seeks to restrict local law enforcement agencies’ ability to cooperate with immigration authorities.
Click to expand...

That is shocking and indefensible


----------



## eagle1462010

Mac-7 said:


> Its clear that liberals like pknopp have mentally dug in their heels and are incapable of responding to logic or facts


It is clear they have an Agenda............a Narrative they want to push...........It's about the number of Reps in a Census..........and assisting the illegals to get official picture id's to go to work by Forgery on the I-9 forms.


----------



## The Original Tree

eagle1462010 said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its clear that liberals like pknopp have mentally dug in their heels and are incapable of responding to logic or facts
> 
> 
> 
> It is clear they have an Agenda............a Narrative they want to push...........It's about the number of Reps in a Census..........and assisting the illegals to get official picture id's to go to work by Forgery on the I-9 forms.
Click to expand...

*That is their strategy.  To continue to import illegals, have them counted in The Census, register them to vote in motor voter registrations, so that they steal Representatives in The House of Reps from other states based on a numbers game.  They also are stealing Federal Dollars from other states in the same manner.

It's a Felony to give an Illegal a Drivers License and a Felony to use that document to Illegally obtain a job in THE UNITED STATES.*


----------



## eagle1462010

The Original Tree said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> States can NOT enforce immigration laws. Why? Because immigration is Constitutionally allotted to the federal government.
> 
> 
> 
> States cannot try illegal aliens but they can assist federal law enforcement
> 
> but in liberal states they work against the feds
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why should the states do what the Federal government will not do? They should do the job of the federal government because they will not do it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that how you describe a city police dept ignoring requests fir a hold from ICE?
> 
> or the mayor of oakland warning illegals  that ICE was planning a raid ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> https://www.sacbee.com/news/politics-government/capitol-alert/article195434409.html
> 
> The state’s top cop issued a warning to California employers Thursday that businesses face legal repercussions, including fines up to $10,000, if they assist federal immigration authorities with a potential widespread immigration crackdown.
> 
> “It’s important, given these rumors that are out there, to let people know – more specifically today, employers – that if they voluntarily start giving up information about their employees or access to their employees in ways that contradict our new California laws, they subject themselves to actions by my office,” state Attorney General Xavier Becerra said at a news conference. “We will prosecute those who violate the law.”
> 
> Becerra’s warning comes as fears spread of mass workplace raids following reports that immigration agents plan to target Northern California communities for deportations due in part to the state’s “sanctuary” law, which seeks to restrict local law enforcement agencies’ ability to cooperate with immigration authorities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *That Law is Illegal, and as I said, We Need to start challenging all of these Illegal Laws associated with Sanctuary City status (No Such Thing in US LAW) in SCOTUS.*
Click to expand...

All 3 laws are being challenged...........All 3 laws will be overturned.............

Then they will just pass another law doing the same with different wording..........and the 9th will obstruct and cause delays again..............while it waits to be overturned in SCOTUS.........

Wash, Rinse, Spin, Dry...........repeat........it's what they do


----------



## eagle1462010

ICE under Trump is going after businesses using the Reagan Law on I-9 audits.............and they are going after none data bases of Fake Ids via the IRS and Social Security Administration data base........

Our gov't know of MILLIONS of Fake ids here............At least 4 million.........but they have to schedule audits per law..........and not do surprise audits .....so the illegals will haul ass before they get there............and the business will probably tiddy up the data before they arrive..........

What they can't cover up.......is the known Fake id's working there............as a matter of record to the IRS and Social Security Administration


----------



## The Original Tree

*If Democrats in California actually loved and cared for America as we know it, then they would cooperate with Federal Law Enforcement when crimes are committed against The United States and it's Citizens.*


----------



## eagle1462010

Donald Trump wants to remove "ridiculous" birthright citizenship, but can he do it without Congress?

Whether you like it or not............the 14th Amendment can be challenged........

Birth right citizenship was done for the sole purposes of Slaves.........There are no slaves anymore.......and old rulings CAN BE CHALLENGED.........saying..........it's intended purpose was for the slaves and slave ONLY.

Trump is a lot sharper than many give him credit for.............An E.O would force a SCOTUS battle..........and force a new ruling on this issue.

He has also ordered the I-9 crackdown.........

Reagan was ridiculed for the 1986 LAW...........but it is now being used as the main stay ICE tactic to stop businesses from hiring illegals.........And EXACTLY where we need to go to deal with the MILLIONS of illegals here with Fake and Forged Ids........

No wonder the left HATES TRUMP...........and Reagan is smiling from his grave.


----------



## eagle1462010

The Original Tree said:


> *If Democrats in California actually loved and cared for America as we know it, then they would cooperate with Federal Law Enforcement when crimes are committed against The United States and it's Citizens.*


They don't care............they only WANT POWER...........they will violate......obstruct.......use Judicial Activism to get this power............

Their purpose is to change the Demographics of this country for votes and POWER........They know what we say here is true..........They DON'T CARE..........Once they get the POWER......they will use the Judiciary to stack the courts...........and then reinterpret the Constitution to their Narratives........

Trump stopped the living hell out of that..........and their strategy has been stomped on by Trump's election......The Supreme Court is now more Constitutional for Decades to come.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

eagle1462010 said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its clear that liberals like pknopp have mentally dug in their heels and are incapable of responding to logic or facts
> 
> 
> 
> It is clear they have an Agenda............a Narrative they want to push...........It's about the number of Reps in a Census..........and assisting the illegals to get official picture id's to go to work by Forgery on the I-9 forms.
Click to expand...


That's the benefit they get along the way.  Their real goal is to make whites a minority for the first time in our history.  Once they accomplish that, they have the clearing to make this a single-party country forever.


----------



## eagle1462010

While the wording on the 14th is clear..................it was written SPECIFICALLY for the Slaves...........to ensure they were given citizenship and could not be sent back to their countries of origins.

Could he win it.......maybe........doubtful....

Would the left start impeachment again........probably..........LOL..........which might be why he hasn't done it yet.

I wonder if he can force a decision on it without the E.O.........


----------



## eagle1462010

Ray From Cleveland said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its clear that liberals like pknopp have mentally dug in their heels and are incapable of responding to logic or facts
> 
> 
> 
> It is clear they have an Agenda............a Narrative they want to push...........It's about the number of Reps in a Census..........and assisting the illegals to get official picture id's to go to work by Forgery on the I-9 forms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's the benefit they get along the way.  Their real goal is to make whites a minority for the first time in our history.  Once they accomplish that, they have the clearing to make this a single-party country forever.
Click to expand...

In a decade...........if it continues the way it is now..........they will win every Presidential Election from then on and they know it........

The time to act is now..........and it needs to be with ramped up targeting of Employers and the 1986 law........


----------



## eagle1462010

I-9 Audits and Investigations of Employers Have Nearly Quadrupled in 2018

Government enforcement activities at businesses have significantly increased this year. The Immigration and Customs Enforcement (ICE) division of the Department of Homeland Security (DHS) has already conducted 5,200 audits this year compared to 1,360 audits in all of 2017. This is consistent with the Trump administration’s focus on immigration enforcement.


----------



## eagle1462010

Another Supreme Court battle..............

Illegals using the loop whole that they can't be tried by the State for IDENTITY THEFT........OMFG.

Preemption Issues High Court is Considering in I-9 Fraud Case


Do you see how they thwart our legal system with loop holes.................\They  use FAKE IDS........get caught........and then go........WE ARE ILLEGALS.........so they don't go to prison for IDENTITY THEFT...........

Found by the State and prosecuted by the State........but since they are illegals........the States have NO AUTHORITY to try them because it's a Federal matter.

LOL.............This shit is unreal.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

pknopp said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The chamber of commerce is very pro illegal alien
> 
> they represent many but not all businesses
> 
> small business is often not affiliated with the Chamber and is more loyal to the rule of law
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Small business has no say in what the government does. Trump is very pro-big business. Hence, nothing is going to be done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Big business has a lot of influence
> 
> but so do voters
> 
> trump is not the problem
> 
> its the swamp rats in congress who are holding up progress
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump has full control to bring the entire weight of the government down on employers. Trump and Trump only. Quit being dishonest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Employers are only part of the problem.  Many come here just to drop kids so they can be considered Americans.
> 
> It's estimated by some we have 20 million illegals in this country.  I find it hard to believe all 20 million found employment and working here illegally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no reason to come here if you can't get a job. All 20 million did not. Some are being supported by those who found a job. The problem will only get bigger though as long as we completely ignore this aspect of the problem.
> 
> Whatever. If that's what you want.
Click to expand...


We are not ignoring the problem.  As I posted earlier, American employers are subject to innocent status until proven guilty.  Again, very difficult to do when you have to prove they knew they were hiring illegals in the first place.  It makes no sense to arrest them when the prosecutor can't make a case.  They simply let them go. 

Like I said, get Congress to make being here illegally a felony, punishable by a minimum of five years in prison.  You won't have to worry about them getting jobs anymore, how to deport 20 million illegals, Visa overstays.  It's all solved in the creation of a new law that will only be a few sentences long.


----------



## eagle1462010

file:///C:/Users/family/Downloads/Lessons-of-IRCA-FINALWEB.pdf

Explains what I've been saying forever...............They set up a network of Fake Ids..........go to work with Fake Ids............and SSN's............When caught the employer goes........WE DIDN'T KNOW........they had id.........Then the illegals GO............WE ARE ILLEGAL........you cannot charge us with IDENTITY THEFT..........get deported........then come back under a different name with new Forged Documents...

Wash, Rinse, Spin, Dry and repeat.


----------



## lennypartiv

Natural Citizen said:


> As I recall, the people who were shot and killed were largely the people trying to escape from behind it.


So you admit the Berlin Wall worked?


----------



## MisterBeale

Natural Citizen said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's all a set up, and these folks are begging to be put in a cage. . . .
> 
> 
> This is about way more than elections at this point. . ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And isn't it quaint that our king just signed congress's legislation empowering them to put the electorate in those cages without charge nor trail?
> 
> Beale, were surrounded by downright morons. I was gonna say I can't believe they cheer for these tyrants. But then again....you know....nothing is really surprising anymore.
> 
> Did you hear about that memo Bar sent out to police advising them on rounding up people they deem 'anti-government' and placing them into state run reeducation via involuntary commitment? I haven't seen anything mentioned about it on here, but then again they likely don't talk about that kinda thing on Watters' World, so. lol. Watters is the one on FOX with the haircut that looks like a toilet brush, you know who Im talking about? For some reason he's popular among Republican statists.
> 
> Anyway. Apparently they're gonna use government computer algorithms. He's asking tech companies for a backdoor to monitor all encrypted socal media, etc. The FBI memo mentioned that a belief in 'conspracy theories' is a sign that someone could be a domestic terrorist.  Of course, that's an all-purpose smear that's usually used against anyone who questions the government's narrative on issues or events. This is really just an effort in criminalize opposing thought on things like climate policy, gun control, foreign policy, the federal reserve, etc. Of course, history has shown that people use political beliefs as a basis to classify people as mentally disturbed. History has also shown the FBI's history of harrassing civil rights and anti-war activists.
Click to expand...


What I fail to understand is why so few folks can see what is so obvious?

There is one book that I read once that posits a hypothesis, which for me, can be the only explanation.  I loath the school of thinkers it came from, but it is the only thing that makes sense.

Most folks that study threats to classical liberalism understand that Critical Theory, the Frankfurt School and cultural Marxism are death incarnate, but there was one author that posited that anthropologically speaking, since we evolved from primates, which are tribal, we have a need for a strong central authority, a "tribal leader, and that freedom, REAL FREEDOM, is inherently very frightening.  They sought to explain Hitler, Mussolini and fascism.

This is why the behavior of Obamabots and Trumpkins, even when faced with empirical evidence which cannot be refuted, which will cause cognitive dissonance, and a complete clash with the propaganda they have been fed, necessitates elaborate stories to maintain their illusions.

The more things change. . . .etc.


*Escaping freedom*
As 'freedom from' is not an experience we enjoy in itself, Fromm suggests that many people, rather than using it successfully, attempt to minimise its negative effects by developing thoughts and behaviours that provide some form of security. These are as follows: 



*Authoritarianism:* Fromm characterises the authoritarian personality as containing both sadistic and masochistic elements. The authoritarian wishes to gain control over other people in a bid to impose some kind of order on the world, but also wishes to submit to the control of some superior force which may come in the guise of a person or an abstract idea.
*Destructiveness:* Although this bears a similarity to sadism, Fromm argues that the sadist wishes to gain control over something. A destructive personality wishes to destroy something it cannot bring under its control.
*Conformity:* This process is seen when people unconsciously incorporate the normative beliefs and thought processes of their society and experience them as their own. This allows them to avoid genuine free thinking, which is likely to provoke anxiety.
Escape from Freedom - Wikipedia


----------



## eagle1462010

Chamber of Commerce of the United States v. Whiting (09-115)

This case is similar to the one in post 224..........And in this case Arizona WON against the chamber of Commerce.........and were allowed to prosecute employers under State Law....

I'm sure this case will be used in the Supreme Court battle........where the illegal and go ......WELL YOU GOT ME........but you can't prosecute me State.......na na na na na........because I'm not legal..........Then off to Deportation they go............and a month later...........JOSE is now named JULIO......


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

pknopp said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> *It’s also illegal to give an illegal alien a driver’s license.  These kind of policies like Sanctuary Cities need challenges in court.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cities can not determine who is here legally and who is not. Only the Federal government can. But you know that but won't let that stop you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And when the feds identify an illegal alien sitting in a city jail liberals refuse to turn him over for deportation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are unable to do that. You are once again making crap up. They will not hold them beyond their sentence as that is illegal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ‘This Will Protect Criminals’: Homeland Security Blasts New York Law Allowing Illegal Aliens to Get Driver’s Licenses
> 
> 
> *This Will Protect Criminals’: Homeland Security Blasts New York Law Allowing Illegal Aliens to Get Driver’s Licenses*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> New York is unable to determine who is here legally and who is not. They want to make sure those driving on their roads are capable of doing so.
Click to expand...


The problem is they get the illegals to drive on their roads, and then they drive to ours in other states when we don't want them driving here.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

pknopp said:


> New York is unable to determine who is here legally and who is not.



They're not.......huh? 

First you tell us it's a simple process for employers to figure out legal status of employees, and then tell us government has no way of knowing if they are illegal of not.  You are talking out of both sides of your mouth, and making crap up as you think of it.  

_*"The best thing about telling the truth is you never have to remember what you said." *_
Author unknown


----------



## eagle1462010

Ray From Cleveland said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cities can not determine who is here legally and who is not. Only the Federal government can. But you know that but won't let that stop you.
> 
> 
> 
> And when the feds identify an illegal alien sitting in a city jail liberals refuse to turn him over for deportation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are unable to do that. You are once again making crap up. They will not hold them beyond their sentence as that is illegal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ‘This Will Protect Criminals’: Homeland Security Blasts New York Law Allowing Illegal Aliens to Get Driver’s Licenses
> 
> 
> *This Will Protect Criminals’: Homeland Security Blasts New York Law Allowing Illegal Aliens to Get Driver’s Licenses*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> New York is unable to determine who is here legally and who is not. They want to make sure those driving on their roads are capable of doing so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The problem is they get the illegals to drive on their roads, and then they drive to ours in other states when we don't want them driving here.
Click to expand...

That isn't the main problem.........it's now an official State id.........the laws don't make them show sufficient evidence of being here legal or not...........takes any name they give for the Drivers license..........and then they use that id for employment here under a Fake name and ssn.........violate the I-9 form..........and go to work as a FELON under our laws.............

Identity theft is a FELONY..........PERIOD......but it is being done by the millions here........has been for decades.

Then the left goes..........ILLEGALS CAN'T VOTE...........LOL.......even though they have a fake I-9 employment record..........Fake SSN.............Fake name..........OH BUT THEY CAN'T REGISTER TO VOTE.........\


----------



## The Original Tree

eagle1462010 said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> *If Democrats in California actually loved and cared for America as we know it, then they would cooperate with Federal Law Enforcement when crimes are committed against The United States and it's Citizens.*
> 
> 
> 
> They don't care............they only WANT POWER...........they will violate......obstruct.......use Judicial Activism to get this power............
> 
> Their purpose is to change the Demographics of this country for votes and POWER........They know what we say here is true..........They DON'T CARE..........Once they get the POWER......they will use the Judiciary to stack the courts...........and then reinterpret the Constitution to their Narratives........
> 
> Trump stopped the living hell out of that..........and their strategy has been stomped on by Trump's election......The Supreme Court is now more Constitutional for Decades to come.
Click to expand...

*This is why The UN had to change their Agenda 21 to Agenda 2030.  Trump totally shit canned Obama and Hillary's Plans to put us under Global Governance.

And if you don't believe that The Democrat Party isn't The UN's water boy, just go read up on Agenda 21, Agenda 2030.  The Democrat Platform is word for word, Agenda 21.

It is also why these leftists tell us that we only have 11 years to save the planet, soon to be 10 years, because 10 years from January 1, 2020 is..........2030.*


----------



## eagle1462010

California migration: The story of 40 million

Watch the video at this site.............Where Californians were born.......WATCH IT.


----------



## pknopp

Mac-7 said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> New York is unable to determine who is here legally and who is not. They want to make sure those driving on their roads are capable of doing so.
> 
> 
> 
> *That is a complete lie.  Why then when they passed their Illegal Law to grant Illegals Drivers Licenses were there thousands lined up at New York DMV offices, and they were processing Drivers Licenses at 3,000-5,000 people a day at each office every day since they allowed it, and had to hire interpreters to help illegals get their drivers licenses, which is also a violation of Immigration Law to help an Illegal obtain Official State or US Identification Documents.
> 
> It is Illegal to give an Illegal Alien a Drivers License or even to transport them anywhere within The United States.
> 
> You have to show identification to get a Driver's License, and that means things like Birth Certificates.  They know EXACTLY what they are doing.
> 
> They are trying to ROB America of Federal Tax Dollars, and their Fair Representation in Congress.
> 
> The are engaged in an act of Rebellion and Usurpation of our Democracy.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> States can NOT enforce immigration laws. Why? Because immigration is Constitutionally allotted to the federal government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> States cannot try illegal aliens but they can assist federal law enforcement
> 
> but in liberal states they work against the feds
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why should the states do what the Federal government will not do? They should do the job of the federal government because they will not do it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that how you describe a city police dept ignoring requests fir a hold from ICE?
> 
> or the mayor of oakland warning illegals  that ICE was planning a raid ?
Click to expand...


 Nobody ignores a hold order. It is illegal to hold someone beyond their sentence. ICE is free to pick them up at any time.........to release them.


----------



## pknopp

bripat9643 said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Justice department is funded.
> 
> 
> 
> ICE is what needs to be funded.  It takes a lot of agents, courts, judges and detainment space to deport one million, let alone 20 million, and the Dims in Congress have refused to approve the funding.
> 
> When are you going to quit lying?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe Trump shouldn't have agreed to waste billions more overseas. All the same when the business were raided in Mississippi it wasn't going to cost more to also arrest the employer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The penalty doesn't include jail time for the first offense, moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what? There isn't a second time until there is a first time.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is probably spending less overseas than Obama.  At least he isn't helping ISIS to take over Libya by bombing the crap out of the government, as Obama did.  He got rid of ISIS, and brought a lot of our boys home.  He got rid of Obama's idiotic and murderous rules of engagement in Afghanistan, and save a lot of America lives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump Signs Bipartisan Budget to Increase Defense Spending into Law
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Note:  We are talking about spending "overseas."
Click to expand...


 Which is where that is still going because Trump doesn't have the balls to back up his words.

 The Republicans quit defending him if he even tries.


----------



## pknopp

Ray From Cleveland said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Small business has no say in what the government does. Trump is very pro-big business. Hence, nothing is going to be done.
> 
> 
> 
> Big business has a lot of influence
> 
> but so do voters
> 
> trump is not the problem
> 
> its the swamp rats in congress who are holding up progress
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump has full control to bring the entire weight of the government down on employers. Trump and Trump only. Quit being dishonest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Employers are only part of the problem.  Many come here just to drop kids so they can be considered Americans.
> 
> It's estimated by some we have 20 million illegals in this country.  I find it hard to believe all 20 million found employment and working here illegally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no reason to come here if you can't get a job. All 20 million did not. Some are being supported by those who found a job. The problem will only get bigger though as long as we completely ignore this aspect of the problem.
> 
> Whatever. If that's what you want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We are not ignoring the problem.  As I posted earlier, American employers are subject to innocent status until proven guilty.  Again, very difficult to do when you have to prove they knew they were hiring illegals in the first place.  It makes no sense to arrest them when the prosecutor can't make a case.  They simply let them go.
> 
> Like I said, get Congress to make being here illegally a felony, punishable by a minimum of five years in prison.  You won't have to worry about them getting jobs anymore, how to deport 20 million illegals, Visa overstays.  It's all solved in the creation of a new law that will only be a few sentences long.
Click to expand...


Where are you going to put 20 million people in prison at?


----------



## eagle1462010

pknopp said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> *That is a complete lie.  Why then when they passed their Illegal Law to grant Illegals Drivers Licenses were there thousands lined up at New York DMV offices, and they were processing Drivers Licenses at 3,000-5,000 people a day at each office every day since they allowed it, and had to hire interpreters to help illegals get their drivers licenses, which is also a violation of Immigration Law to help an Illegal obtain Official State or US Identification Documents.
> 
> It is Illegal to give an Illegal Alien a Drivers License or even to transport them anywhere within The United States.
> 
> You have to show identification to get a Driver's License, and that means things like Birth Certificates.  They know EXACTLY what they are doing.
> 
> They are trying to ROB America of Federal Tax Dollars, and their Fair Representation in Congress.
> 
> The are engaged in an act of Rebellion and Usurpation of our Democracy.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> States can NOT enforce immigration laws. Why? Because immigration is Constitutionally allotted to the federal government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> States cannot try illegal aliens but they can assist federal law enforcement
> 
> but in liberal states they work against the feds
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why should the states do what the Federal government will not do? They should do the job of the federal government because they will not do it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that how you describe a city police dept ignoring requests fir a hold from ICE?
> 
> or the mayor of oakland warning illegals  that ICE was planning a raid ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nobody ignores a hold order. It is illegal to hold someone beyond their sentence. ICE is free to pick them up at any time.........to release them.
Click to expand...

It is not illegal to hold them 48 hours if they have a detain order by ICE.  They are wanted by ICE for a violation.........They need the 48 hour notice.....earlier if possible to get the Warrant and take them into custody.


----------



## pknopp

Ray From Cleveland said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cities can not determine who is here legally and who is not. Only the Federal government can. But you know that but won't let that stop you.
> 
> 
> 
> And when the feds identify an illegal alien sitting in a city jail liberals refuse to turn him over for deportation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are unable to do that. You are once again making crap up. They will not hold them beyond their sentence as that is illegal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ‘This Will Protect Criminals’: Homeland Security Blasts New York Law Allowing Illegal Aliens to Get Driver’s Licenses
> 
> 
> *This Will Protect Criminals’: Homeland Security Blasts New York Law Allowing Illegal Aliens to Get Driver’s Licenses*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> New York is unable to determine who is here legally and who is not. They want to make sure those driving on their roads are capable of doing so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The problem is they get the illegals to drive on their roads, and then they drive to ours in other states when we don't want them driving here.
Click to expand...


 That's the way it goes when you decide short term gain is more important than addressing things long term.


----------



## eagle1462010

pknopp said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Big business has a lot of influence
> 
> but so do voters
> 
> trump is not the problem
> 
> its the swamp rats in congress who are holding up progress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump has full control to bring the entire weight of the government down on employers. Trump and Trump only. Quit being dishonest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Employers are only part of the problem.  Many come here just to drop kids so they can be considered Americans.
> 
> It's estimated by some we have 20 million illegals in this country.  I find it hard to believe all 20 million found employment and working here illegally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no reason to come here if you can't get a job. All 20 million did not. Some are being supported by those who found a job. The problem will only get bigger though as long as we completely ignore this aspect of the problem.
> 
> Whatever. If that's what you want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We are not ignoring the problem.  As I posted earlier, American employers are subject to innocent status until proven guilty.  Again, very difficult to do when you have to prove they knew they were hiring illegals in the first place.  It makes no sense to arrest them when the prosecutor can't make a case.  They simply let them go.
> 
> Like I said, get Congress to make being here illegally a felony, punishable by a minimum of five years in prison.  You won't have to worry about them getting jobs anymore, how to deport 20 million illegals, Visa overstays.  It's all solved in the creation of a new law that will only be a few sentences long.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where are you going to put 20 million people in prison at?
Click to expand...

So are you now admitting there are that many in this country illegally .......using fake names and stolen ssns

LMAO


----------



## pknopp

Ray From Cleveland said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> New York is unable to determine who is here legally and who is not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're not.......huh?
> 
> First you tell us it's a simple process for employers to figure out legal status of employees, and then tell us government has no way of knowing if they are illegal of not.  You are talking out of both sides of your mouth, and making crap up as you think of it.
> 
> _*"The best thing about telling the truth is you never have to remember what you said." *_
> Author unknown
Click to expand...


 Employers can use e-verify. That is the Federal government.


----------



## lennypartiv

pknopp said:


> Where are you going to put 20 million people in prison at?


In the desert, south of the new border wall.


----------



## eagle1462010

pknopp said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> New York is unable to determine who is here legally and who is not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're not.......huh?
> 
> First you tell us it's a simple process for employers to figure out legal status of employees, and then tell us government has no way of knowing if they are illegal of not.  You are talking out of both sides of your mouth, and making crap up as you think of it.
> 
> _*"The best thing about telling the truth is you never have to remember what you said." *_
> Author unknown
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Employers can use e-verify. That is the Federal government.
Click to expand...

E-Verify is intended to detect workers without legal status. How do immigrants get around it?

Mississippi requires all private employers to use* E-Verify*, but the law is not followed uniformly. A recent study by the Pew Charitable Trusts found that fewer than half the people hired in the state in recent years were screened.

And even when employers utilize the system, it has a major weakness well known to those who work in the chicken factories:* It does not detect when a job applicant is using somebody else’s identity.*

“It would be hard to design a more ineffective system than E-Verify,” said Alex Nowrasteh, a director of immigration studies at the Cato Institute, a libertarian think tank based in Washington. “The system only checks the documents that you give it. It doesn’t check the worker. *That’s the fatal flaw.”*


----------



## The Original Tree

pknopp said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> *That is a complete lie.  Why then when they passed their Illegal Law to grant Illegals Drivers Licenses were there thousands lined up at New York DMV offices, and they were processing Drivers Licenses at 3,000-5,000 people a day at each office every day since they allowed it, and had to hire interpreters to help illegals get their drivers licenses, which is also a violation of Immigration Law to help an Illegal obtain Official State or US Identification Documents.
> 
> It is Illegal to give an Illegal Alien a Drivers License or even to transport them anywhere within The United States.
> 
> You have to show identification to get a Driver's License, and that means things like Birth Certificates.  They know EXACTLY what they are doing.
> 
> They are trying to ROB America of Federal Tax Dollars, and their Fair Representation in Congress.
> 
> The are engaged in an act of Rebellion and Usurpation of our Democracy.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> States can NOT enforce immigration laws. Why? Because immigration is Constitutionally allotted to the federal government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> States cannot try illegal aliens but they can assist federal law enforcement
> 
> but in liberal states they work against the feds
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why should the states do what the Federal government will not do? They should do the job of the federal government because they will not do it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that how you describe a city police dept ignoring requests fir a hold from ICE?
> 
> or the mayor of oakland warning illegals  that ICE was planning a raid ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nobody ignores a hold order. It is illegal to hold someone beyond their sentence. ICE is free to pick them up at any time.........to release them.
Click to expand...

*You are wrong.  It's not illegal to hold an Illegal Alien for detention by local officials.  US Law for such things do not apply to Illegal Aliens.  This is why they can be held in detention for violating Immigration Law.

Why do you think it's ok for local officials to hold a US Citizen for a crime he committed in another jurisdiction, while those officers travel to come pick that suspect up to face crimes he committed there, but NOT OK to hold an Illegal for ICE to pick up for violations of Immigration Law?  

Answer:  You don't give a damn about America, or American Citizens.

There is more of an argument for charging Public Officials with harboring and aiding illegal aliens per US Code than you can argue setting them free when there is a Federal detainer on them is NOT A CRIME, when clearly Immigration Law states that helping an ILLEGAL ALIEN evade ICE or Border Patrol is a Felony punishable by 5-10 years in Prison.*


----------



## pknopp

eagle1462010 said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> States can NOT enforce immigration laws. Why? Because immigration is Constitutionally allotted to the federal government.
> 
> 
> 
> States cannot try illegal aliens but they can assist federal law enforcement
> 
> but in liberal states they work against the feds
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why should the states do what the Federal government will not do? They should do the job of the federal government because they will not do it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that how you describe a city police dept ignoring requests fir a hold from ICE?
> 
> or the mayor of oakland warning illegals  that ICE was planning a raid ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nobody ignores a hold order. It is illegal to hold someone beyond their sentence. ICE is free to pick them up at any time.........to release them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is not illegal to hold them 48 hours if they have a detain order by ICE.  They are wanted by ICE for a violation.........They need the 48 hour notice.....earlier if possible to get the Warrant and take them into custody.
Click to expand...


 ICE won't pick them up. They have nowhere to take them. They simply release them themselves.


----------



## pknopp

lennypartiv said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where are you going to put 20 million people in prison at?
> 
> 
> 
> In the desert, south of the new border wall.
Click to expand...


 I'm not interested in non workable replies.


----------



## eagle1462010

So........even the E-verify from gov't is BS.................another scam by the politicians.............

If they use E-verify.......it will tell us they are illegal............LOL

Chamber of Commerce smoke and mirrors.............gets better and better all the time.


----------



## eagle1462010

pknopp said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> States cannot try illegal aliens but they can assist federal law enforcement
> 
> but in liberal states they work against the feds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why should the states do what the Federal government will not do? They should do the job of the federal government because they will not do it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that how you describe a city police dept ignoring requests fir a hold from ICE?
> 
> or the mayor of oakland warning illegals  that ICE was planning a raid ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nobody ignores a hold order. It is illegal to hold someone beyond their sentence. ICE is free to pick them up at any time.........to release them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is not illegal to hold them 48 hours if they have a detain order by ICE.  They are wanted by ICE for a violation.........They need the 48 hour notice.....earlier if possible to get the Warrant and take them into custody.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ICE won't pick them up. They have nowhere to take them. They simply release them themselves.
Click to expand...

They deport them in most cases..........most Detain orders are for missing court dates...........or being guilty of a federal crime.

They deport 99% on Detain orders.


----------



## pknopp

eagle1462010 said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> New York is unable to determine who is here legally and who is not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're not.......huh?
> 
> First you tell us it's a simple process for employers to figure out legal status of employees, and then tell us government has no way of knowing if they are illegal of not.  You are talking out of both sides of your mouth, and making crap up as you think of it.
> 
> _*"The best thing about telling the truth is you never have to remember what you said." *_
> Author unknown
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Employers can use e-verify. That is the Federal government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> E-Verify is intended to detect workers without legal status. How do immigrants get around it?
> 
> Mississippi requires all private employers to use* E-Verify*, but the law is not followed uniformly. A recent study by the Pew Charitable Trusts found that fewer than half the people hired in the state in recent years were screened.
> 
> And even when employers utilize the system, it has a major weakness well known to those who work in the chicken factories:* It does not detect when a job applicant is using somebody else’s identity.*
> 
> “It would be hard to design a more ineffective system than E-Verify,” said Alex Nowrasteh, a director of immigration studies at the Cato Institute, a libertarian think tank based in Washington. “The system only checks the documents that you give it. It doesn’t check the worker. *That’s the fatal flaw.”*
Click to expand...


 "The law is not followed". The fatal flaw is B.S. at that. The Federal government knows that an 83 year old woman in North Carolina isn't applying for a slaughterhouse job in Alabama.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

Unkotare said:


> Stop demanding a pass for your lazy stupidity.



Another whiney know it all bitch....You and Private Tushy must share panties.

And another ass clown who would rather chase each others periods than stay ON TOPIC


----------



## pknopp

eagle1462010 said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why should the states do what the Federal government will not do? They should do the job of the federal government because they will not do it?
> 
> 
> 
> Is that how you describe a city police dept ignoring requests fir a hold from ICE?
> 
> or the mayor of oakland warning illegals  that ICE was planning a raid ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nobody ignores a hold order. It is illegal to hold someone beyond their sentence. ICE is free to pick them up at any time.........to release them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is not illegal to hold them 48 hours if they have a detain order by ICE.  They are wanted by ICE for a violation.........They need the 48 hour notice.....earlier if possible to get the Warrant and take them into custody.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ICE won't pick them up. They have nowhere to take them. They simply release them themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They deport them in most cases..........most Detain orders are for missing court dates...........or being guilty of a federal crime.
> 
> They deport 99% on Detain orders.
Click to expand...


They have no idea where those with detain orders are.


----------



## eagle1462010

pknopp said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> New York is unable to determine who is here legally and who is not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're not.......huh?
> 
> First you tell us it's a simple process for employers to figure out legal status of employees, and then tell us government has no way of knowing if they are illegal of not.  You are talking out of both sides of your mouth, and making crap up as you think of it.
> 
> _*"The best thing about telling the truth is you never have to remember what you said." *_
> Author unknown
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Employers can use e-verify. That is the Federal government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> E-Verify is intended to detect workers without legal status. How do immigrants get around it?
> 
> Mississippi requires all private employers to use* E-Verify*, but the law is not followed uniformly. A recent study by the Pew Charitable Trusts found that fewer than half the people hired in the state in recent years were screened.
> 
> And even when employers utilize the system, it has a major weakness well known to those who work in the chicken factories:* It does not detect when a job applicant is using somebody else’s identity.*
> 
> “It would be hard to design a more ineffective system than E-Verify,” said Alex Nowrasteh, a director of immigration studies at the Cato Institute, a libertarian think tank based in Washington. “The system only checks the documents that you give it. It doesn’t check the worker. *That’s the fatal flaw.”*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "The law is not followed". The fatal flaw is B.S. at that. The Federal government knows that an 83 year old woman in North Carolina isn't applying for a slaughterhouse job in Alabama.
Click to expand...

And now you spin the LIE..............the E-verify system has been proven not to work by ICE.......

Since the computer can't tell if the id is a fraud or not................PROVEN.........and this article is informative to me.......I used to say .........E-VERIFY will save the day.

Fed to us by the PRAVDA of Gov't.


----------



## eagle1462010

pknopp said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that how you describe a city police dept ignoring requests fir a hold from ICE?
> 
> or the mayor of oakland warning illegals  that ICE was planning a raid ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody ignores a hold order. It is illegal to hold someone beyond their sentence. ICE is free to pick them up at any time.........to release them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is not illegal to hold them 48 hours if they have a detain order by ICE.  They are wanted by ICE for a violation.........They need the 48 hour notice.....earlier if possible to get the Warrant and take them into custody.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ICE won't pick them up. They have nowhere to take them. They simply release them themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They deport them in most cases..........most Detain orders are for missing court dates...........or being guilty of a federal crime.
> 
> They deport 99% on Detain orders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They have no idea where those with detain orders are.
Click to expand...

Spin away....it is a database available to all LEA's across the country.......type name......bam....it's checked...


----------



## pknopp

eagle1462010 said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> New York is unable to determine who is here legally and who is not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're not.......huh?
> 
> First you tell us it's a simple process for employers to figure out legal status of employees, and then tell us government has no way of knowing if they are illegal of not.  You are talking out of both sides of your mouth, and making crap up as you think of it.
> 
> _*"The best thing about telling the truth is you never have to remember what you said." *_
> Author unknown
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Employers can use e-verify. That is the Federal government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> E-Verify is intended to detect workers without legal status. How do immigrants get around it?
> 
> Mississippi requires all private employers to use* E-Verify*, but the law is not followed uniformly. A recent study by the Pew Charitable Trusts found that fewer than half the people hired in the state in recent years were screened.
> 
> And even when employers utilize the system, it has a major weakness well known to those who work in the chicken factories:* It does not detect when a job applicant is using somebody else’s identity.*
> 
> “It would be hard to design a more ineffective system than E-Verify,” said Alex Nowrasteh, a director of immigration studies at the Cato Institute, a libertarian think tank based in Washington. “The system only checks the documents that you give it. It doesn’t check the worker. *That’s the fatal flaw.”*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "The law is not followed". The fatal flaw is B.S. at that. The Federal government knows that an 83 year old woman in North Carolina isn't applying for a slaughterhouse job in Alabama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And now you spin the LIE..............the E-verify system has been proven not to work by ICE.......
> 
> Since the computer can't tell if the id is a fraud or not................PROVEN.........and this article is informative to me.......I used to say .........E-VERIFY will save the day.
> 
> Fed to us by the PRAVDA of Gov't.
Click to expand...


 Those who don't want it to work says it doesn't work. This isn't going to turn out well for you long term.


----------



## pknopp

eagle1462010 said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody ignores a hold order. It is illegal to hold someone beyond their sentence. ICE is free to pick them up at any time.........to release them.
> 
> 
> 
> It is not illegal to hold them 48 hours if they have a detain order by ICE.  They are wanted by ICE for a violation.........They need the 48 hour notice.....earlier if possible to get the Warrant and take them into custody.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ICE won't pick them up. They have nowhere to take them. They simply release them themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They deport them in most cases..........most Detain orders are for missing court dates...........or being guilty of a federal crime.
> 
> They deport 99% on Detain orders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They have no idea where those with detain orders are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spin away....it is a database available to all LEA's across the country.......type name......bam....it's checked...
Click to expand...


 Once they find them. Most are not found.


----------



## eagle1462010

pknopp said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> They're not.......huh?
> 
> First you tell us it's a simple process for employers to figure out legal status of employees, and then tell us government has no way of knowing if they are illegal of not.  You are talking out of both sides of your mouth, and making crap up as you think of it.
> 
> _*"The best thing about telling the truth is you never have to remember what you said." *_
> Author unknown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Employers can use e-verify. That is the Federal government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> E-Verify is intended to detect workers without legal status. How do immigrants get around it?
> 
> Mississippi requires all private employers to use* E-Verify*, but the law is not followed uniformly. A recent study by the Pew Charitable Trusts found that fewer than half the people hired in the state in recent years were screened.
> 
> And even when employers utilize the system, it has a major weakness well known to those who work in the chicken factories:* It does not detect when a job applicant is using somebody else’s identity.*
> 
> “It would be hard to design a more ineffective system than E-Verify,” said Alex Nowrasteh, a director of immigration studies at the Cato Institute, a libertarian think tank based in Washington. “The system only checks the documents that you give it. It doesn’t check the worker. *That’s the fatal flaw.”*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "The law is not followed". The fatal flaw is B.S. at that. The Federal government knows that an 83 year old woman in North Carolina isn't applying for a slaughterhouse job in Alabama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And now you spin the LIE..............the E-verify system has been proven not to work by ICE.......
> 
> Since the computer can't tell if the id is a fraud or not................PROVEN.........and this article is informative to me.......I used to say .........E-VERIFY will save the day.
> 
> Fed to us by the PRAVDA of Gov't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those who don't want it to work says it doesn't work. This isn't going to turn out well for you long term.
Click to expand...

The employer used the E-verify system..............didn't work..........was raided..........and low and behold he had a whole bunch of workers with IDENTITY THEFT..........IMAGINE THAT.......LOL


----------



## eagle1462010

pknopp said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is not illegal to hold them 48 hours if they have a detain order by ICE.  They are wanted by ICE for a violation.........They need the 48 hour notice.....earlier if possible to get the Warrant and take them into custody.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ICE won't pick them up. They have nowhere to take them. They simply release them themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They deport them in most cases..........most Detain orders are for missing court dates...........or being guilty of a federal crime.
> 
> They deport 99% on Detain orders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They have no idea where those with detain orders are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spin away....it is a database available to all LEA's across the country.......type name......bam....it's checked...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Once they find them. Most are not found.
Click to expand...

No shit sherlock..........they change names and blend in and move around the country........10's of millions of them...........been going on for decades.......in some of the big raids from ICE...........some had been here 20 years plus under a fake id and SSN.........Imagine that.......

We know what is going on ............and you do too if you were honest.......but you are here for PRAVDA and to push a Narrative.


----------



## The Original Tree

pknopp said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> States cannot try illegal aliens but they can assist federal law enforcement
> 
> but in liberal states they work against the feds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why should the states do what the Federal government will not do? They should do the job of the federal government because they will not do it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that how you describe a city police dept ignoring requests fir a hold from ICE?
> 
> or the mayor of oakland warning illegals  that ICE was planning a raid ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nobody ignores a hold order. It is illegal to hold someone beyond their sentence. ICE is free to pick them up at any time.........to release them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is not illegal to hold them 48 hours if they have a detain order by ICE.  They are wanted by ICE for a violation.........They need the 48 hour notice.....earlier if possible to get the Warrant and take them into custody.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ICE won't pick them up. They have nowhere to take them. They simply release them themselves.
Click to expand...

*We have detentions Centers, and there is plenty of room in them now that The Wall is going up, and Mexico is enforcing their won Immigration Laws and protecting their own borders.

Spin another lie.*


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

Natural Citizen said:


> Did you hear about that memo Bar sent out to police advising them on rounding up people they deem 'anti-government' and placing them into state run reeducation via involuntary commitment?.



Can't find anything related to this.  Hearsay?


----------



## pknopp

eagle1462010 said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Employers can use e-verify. That is the Federal government.
> 
> 
> 
> E-Verify is intended to detect workers without legal status. How do immigrants get around it?
> 
> Mississippi requires all private employers to use* E-Verify*, but the law is not followed uniformly. A recent study by the Pew Charitable Trusts found that fewer than half the people hired in the state in recent years were screened.
> 
> And even when employers utilize the system, it has a major weakness well known to those who work in the chicken factories:* It does not detect when a job applicant is using somebody else’s identity.*
> 
> “It would be hard to design a more ineffective system than E-Verify,” said Alex Nowrasteh, a director of immigration studies at the Cato Institute, a libertarian think tank based in Washington. “The system only checks the documents that you give it. It doesn’t check the worker. *That’s the fatal flaw.”*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "The law is not followed". The fatal flaw is B.S. at that. The Federal government knows that an 83 year old woman in North Carolina isn't applying for a slaughterhouse job in Alabama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And now you spin the LIE..............the E-verify system has been proven not to work by ICE.......
> 
> Since the computer can't tell if the id is a fraud or not................PROVEN.........and this article is informative to me.......I used to say .........E-VERIFY will save the day.
> 
> Fed to us by the PRAVDA of Gov't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those who don't want it to work says it doesn't work. This isn't going to turn out well for you long term.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The employer used the E-verify system..............didn't work..........was raided..........and low and behold he had a whole bunch of workers with IDENTITY THEFT..........IMAGINE THAT.......LOL
Click to expand...


Impossible. It's nothing more than an excuse. If the employer is following employment laws it's impossible.


----------



## pknopp

eagle1462010 said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ICE won't pick them up. They have nowhere to take them. They simply release them themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> They deport them in most cases..........most Detain orders are for missing court dates...........or being guilty of a federal crime.
> 
> They deport 99% on Detain orders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They have no idea where those with detain orders are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spin away....it is a database available to all LEA's across the country.......type name......bam....it's checked...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Once they find them. Most are not found.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No shit sherlock..........they change names and blend in and move around the country........10's of millions of them...........been going on for decades.......in some of the big raids from ICE...........some had been here 20 years plus under a fake id and SSN.........Imagine that.......
> 
> We know what is going on ............and you do too if you were honest.......but you are here for PRAVDA and to push a Narrative.
Click to expand...


 It's impossible to use a fake S.S. number for 20 years.


----------



## eagle1462010

pknopp said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> E-Verify is intended to detect workers without legal status. How do immigrants get around it?
> 
> Mississippi requires all private employers to use* E-Verify*, but the law is not followed uniformly. A recent study by the Pew Charitable Trusts found that fewer than half the people hired in the state in recent years were screened.
> 
> And even when employers utilize the system, it has a major weakness well known to those who work in the chicken factories:* It does not detect when a job applicant is using somebody else’s identity.*
> 
> “It would be hard to design a more ineffective system than E-Verify,” said Alex Nowrasteh, a director of immigration studies at the Cato Institute, a libertarian think tank based in Washington. “The system only checks the documents that you give it. It doesn’t check the worker. *That’s the fatal flaw.”*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "The law is not followed". The fatal flaw is B.S. at that. The Federal government knows that an 83 year old woman in North Carolina isn't applying for a slaughterhouse job in Alabama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And now you spin the LIE..............the E-verify system has been proven not to work by ICE.......
> 
> Since the computer can't tell if the id is a fraud or not................PROVEN.........and this article is informative to me.......I used to say .........E-VERIFY will save the day.
> 
> Fed to us by the PRAVDA of Gov't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those who don't want it to work says it doesn't work. This isn't going to turn out well for you long term.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The employer used the E-verify system..............didn't work..........was raided..........and low and behold he had a whole bunch of workers with IDENTITY THEFT..........IMAGINE THAT.......LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Impossible. It's nothing more than an excuse. If the employer is following employment laws it's impossible.
Click to expand...

Mississippi pushed the E-Verify system because they said it worked.......

The Gov't Lied...........Imagine that.


----------



## eagle1462010

pknopp said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They deport them in most cases..........most Detain orders are for missing court dates...........or being guilty of a federal crime.
> 
> They deport 99% on Detain orders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have no idea where those with detain orders are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spin away....it is a database available to all LEA's across the country.......type name......bam....it's checked...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Once they find them. Most are not found.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No shit sherlock..........they change names and blend in and move around the country........10's of millions of them...........been going on for decades.......in some of the big raids from ICE...........some had been here 20 years plus under a fake id and SSN.........Imagine that.......
> 
> We know what is going on ............and you do too if you were honest.......but you are here for PRAVDA and to push a Narrative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's impossible to use a fake S.S. number for 20 years.
Click to expand...

Ask the IRS and Social Security Administration and ICE records..........It's all there......and I've posted that data many times on many threads......it's a waste on you......because your job is to spin LIES HERE.

I've backed up my information on this thread............you give one liner Troll responses.


----------



## bodecea

The Original Tree said:


> *The President needs to use his Emergency Powers & Declare a National Emergency and Declare an Imminent Threat to our Elections and Democracy and do a Mass Deportation of about 20 Million Illegals in the next 6 Months.
> 
> He just got another $1.4 Billion for The Wall, but a Wall is not enough.  It’s time to move all illegals out of this great nation!
> 
> Sanctuary Cities are Illegal, so we can lawfully go after them, Subpoena motor voter registrations and Welfare and Public Assistance Records, & Employer Payroll Tax Records and use that plus data from The Census to locate everyone and boot them out.
> 
> A 1 Million man strong deportation force could get the job done in about 6 months!  Get this done Mr. President!
> 
> Discuss!!*


Sieg Heil, Comrade!


----------



## Mac-7

eagle1462010 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And when the feds identify an illegal alien sitting in a city jail liberals refuse to turn him over for deportation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are unable to do that. You are once again making crap up. They will not hold them beyond their sentence as that is illegal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ‘This Will Protect Criminals’: Homeland Security Blasts New York Law Allowing Illegal Aliens to Get Driver’s Licenses
> 
> 
> *This Will Protect Criminals’: Homeland Security Blasts New York Law Allowing Illegal Aliens to Get Driver’s Licenses*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> New York is unable to determine who is here legally and who is not. They want to make sure those driving on their roads are capable of doing so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The problem is they get the illegals to drive on their roads, and then they drive to ours in other states when we don't want them driving here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That isn't the main problem.........it's now an official State id.........the laws don't make them show sufficient evidence of being here legal or not...........takes any name they give for the Drivers license..........and then they use that id for employment here under a Fake name and ssn.........violate the I-9 form..........and go to work as a FELON under our laws.............
> 
> Identity theft is a FELONY..........PERIOD......but it is being done by the millions here........has been for decades.
> 
> Then the left goes..........ILLEGALS CAN'T VOTE...........LOL.......even though they have a fake I-9 employment record..........Fake SSN.............Fake name..........OH BUT THEY CAN'T REGISTER TO VOTE.........\
Click to expand...

I agree illegal aliens are criminals who should be deported


----------



## Mac-7

pknopp said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> *That is a complete lie.  Why then when they passed their Illegal Law to grant Illegals Drivers Licenses were there thousands lined up at New York DMV offices, and they were processing Drivers Licenses at 3,000-5,000 people a day at each office every day since they allowed it, and had to hire interpreters to help illegals get their drivers licenses, which is also a violation of Immigration Law to help an Illegal obtain Official State or US Identification Documents.
> 
> It is Illegal to give an Illegal Alien a Drivers License or even to transport them anywhere within The United States.
> 
> You have to show identification to get a Driver's License, and that means things like Birth Certificates.  They know EXACTLY what they are doing.
> 
> They are trying to ROB America of Federal Tax Dollars, and their Fair Representation in Congress.
> 
> The are engaged in an act of Rebellion and Usurpation of our Democracy.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> States can NOT enforce immigration laws. Why? Because immigration is Constitutionally allotted to the federal government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> States cannot try illegal aliens but they can assist federal law enforcement
> 
> but in liberal states they work against the feds
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why should the states do what the Federal government will not do? They should do the job of the federal government because they will not do it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that how you describe a city police dept ignoring requests fir a hold from ICE?
> 
> or the mayor of oakland warning illegals  that ICE was planning a raid ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nobody ignores a hold order. It is illegal to hold someone beyond their sentence. ICE is free to pick them up at any time.........to release them.
Click to expand...

Liberals do ignore hold orders

Sanctuary County Ignores ICE Detainer Request, Releases Alleged Rapist Back Into The Public


An illegal alien from El Salvador was arrested in Montgomery County, a “sanctuary” for illegal migrants, and charged with second-degree rape and second-degree assault. 
ICE lodged a detainer request for the individual, but local authorities ignored the request, and allowed him to walk out of the detention center after posting bail. 
Montgomery County has witnessed several high-profile rape cases involving illegal aliens since an executive order was signed that prohibits cooperation with ICE.


----------



## Mac-7

pknopp said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Big business has a lot of influence
> 
> but so do voters
> 
> trump is not the problem
> 
> its the swamp rats in congress who are holding up progress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump has full control to bring the entire weight of the government down on employers. Trump and Trump only. Quit being dishonest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Employers are only part of the problem.  Many come here just to drop kids so they can be considered Americans.
> 
> It's estimated by some we have 20 million illegals in this country.  I find it hard to believe all 20 million found employment and working here illegally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no reason to come here if you can't get a job. All 20 million did not. Some are being supported by those who found a job. The problem will only get bigger though as long as we completely ignore this aspect of the problem.
> 
> Whatever. If that's what you want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We are not ignoring the problem.  As I posted earlier, American employers are subject to innocent status until proven guilty.  Again, very difficult to do when you have to prove they knew they were hiring illegals in the first place.  It makes no sense to arrest them when the prosecutor can't make a case.  They simply let them go.
> 
> Like I said, get Congress to make being here illegally a felony, punishable by a minimum of five years in prison.  You won't have to worry about them getting jobs anymore, how to deport 20 million illegals, Visa overstays.  It's all solved in the creation of a new law that will only be a few sentences long.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where are you going to put 20 million people in prison at?
Click to expand...

In mexico


----------



## The Original Tree

bodecea said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The President needs to use his Emergency Powers & Declare a National Emergency and Declare an Imminent Threat to our Elections and Democracy and do a Mass Deportation of about 20 Million Illegals in the next 6 Months.
> 
> He just got another $1.4 Billion for The Wall, but a Wall is not enough.  It’s time to move all illegals out of this great nation!
> 
> Sanctuary Cities are Illegal, so we can lawfully go after them, Subpoena motor voter registrations and Welfare and Public Assistance Records, & Employer Payroll Tax Records and use that plus data from The Census to locate everyone and boot them out.
> 
> A 1 Million man strong deportation force could get the job done in about 6 months!  Get this done Mr. President!
> 
> Discuss!!*
> 
> 
> 
> Sieg Heil, Comrade!
Click to expand...

*It's not America's fault that you don't like our laws.  America probably wouldn't give you a VISA anyways, so go cry to someone who cares, like Stalin or Mao, or someone equally reprehensible.  Try Adolph Schiffler.  He's more your style.*


----------



## bodecea

The Original Tree said:


> *
> 
> 
> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yay! Bigger government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just for 6 months.  Our Democracy and Elections are under attack by Leftists using Illegals to game the system.*


"Just for 6 months"....yeah, government gives back the power once they've got it..............said no one ever.


----------



## bodecea

The Original Tree said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those nutty Trumpists at it again....
> 
> 
> 
> Where are you going to hide when The Deportation Force comes For you?
> 
> Didn’t you tell us that you loved illegals so much that you’d hide them in your home?
Click to expand...

Have you bought your Sam Browne belt and jack boots yet, Comrade?


----------



## bodecea

White 6 said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The President needs to use his Emergency Powers & Declare a National Emergency and Declare an Imminent Threat to our Elections and Democracy and do a Mass Deportation of about 20 Million Illegals in the next 6 Months.
> 
> He just got another $1.4 Billion for The Wall, but a Wall is not enough.  It’s time to move all illegals out of this great nation!
> 
> Sanctuary Cities are Illegal, so we can lawfully go after them, Subpoena motor voter registrations and Welfare and Public Assistance Records, & Employer Payroll Tax Records and use that plus data from The Census to locate everyone and boot them out.
> 
> A 1 Million man strong deportation force could get the job done in about 6 months!  Get this done Mr. President!
> 
> Discuss!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Million man army to round up illegals eh?  Could work. He might sell the idea if he includes private enterprise, letting out contracts for bid on enforcement laabor to private contractors, like government has done for prisons.  Everybody loves private prisons, right?  Just think.  If they over reach or were overly brutal in rounding them up, he could disavow responsibility with a wink and check.  He might sell it to the Democrats, by some reverse discrimination, favoring hiring legal Hispanic people to round up the illegal Hispanic people for money.  Don't worry it would not effect their immigration status, just like his administration has deported alien veterans of our military service who fought in his our wars.  Hey, they hire legal aliens for enforcement and over reach occurs, he could void their papers and frogmarch the enforcers to the border and then re-reimburse the contracting companies for the HR costs of replacing the employees. Wish we could have has some re-reimbursement for all the people hire and fire by his administration so far.  Tree, buddy, write it up and send it in and win another one for your side.
Click to expand...

What could possibly go wrong?


----------



## bodecea

andaronjim said:


> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The President needs to use his Emergency Powers & Declare a National Emergency and Declare an Imminent Threat to our Elections and Democracy and do a Mass Deportation of about 20 Million Illegals in the next 6 Months.
> 
> He just got another $1.4 Billion for The Wall, but a Wall is not enough.  It’s time to move all illegals out of this great nation!
> 
> Sanctuary Cities are Illegal, so we can lawfully go after them, Subpoena motor voter registrations and Welfare and Public Assistance Records, & Employer Payroll Tax Records and use that plus data from The Census to locate everyone and boot them out.
> 
> A 1 Million man strong deportation force could get the job done in about 6 months!  Get this done Mr. President!
> 
> Discuss!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Million man army to round up illegals eh?  Could work. He might sell the idea if he includes private enterprise, letting out contracts for bid on enforcement laabor to private contractors, like government has done for prisons.  Everybody loves private prisons, right?  Just think.  If they over reach or were overly brutal in rounding them up, he could disavow responsibility with a wink and check.  He might sell it to the Democrats, by some reverse discrimination, favoring hiring legal Hispanic people to round up the illegal Hispanic people for money.  Don't worry it would not effect their immigration status, just like his administration has deported alien veterans of our military service who fought in his our wars.  Hey, they hire legal aliens for enforcement and over reach occurs, he could void their papers and frogmarch the enforcers to the border and then re-reimburse the contracting companies for the HR costs of replacing the employees. Wish we could have has some re-reimbursement for all the people hire and fire by his administration so far.  Tree, buddy, write it up and send it in and win another one for your side.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think a bounty on the heads of any illegal would work, and give a grand prize to anyone who brings the most illegals to ICE.....Maybe even promote the person to head the FBI since it was so tarnished by the asshole liberal James(Dickhead) Comey.
Click to expand...

Bring a scalp, easier.


----------



## bripat9643

pknopp said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every time he does that call him Adolph Hitler.
> 
> Speaking of dishonesty, when are you going to quit pretending that you actually want to control illegal immigration?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I factually state what I want every time I reply on this subject.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You demand the wrong fix
> 
> Your way has not worked since 40 years ago
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My way is not being done. Never has been but you know that. Trump has not charged a single employer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you propose to make politicians enforce these laws?  So far, no one has proposed a method.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fine with me. There is an easy way though. Quit voting for those who lie to you.
Click to expand...

I didn't vote for Hillary, moron.


----------



## The Original Tree

*I was born with a Jim Bowie Knife in one hand and an axe in the other hand Commie Tard.

Have no clue who Sam Browne is.  Probably another one of your hairy man butt lovers, right?

*



bodecea said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those nutty Trumpists at it again....
> 
> 
> 
> Where are you going to hide when The Deportation Force comes For you?
> 
> Didn’t you tell us that you loved illegals so much that you’d hide them in your home?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you bought your Sam Browne belt and jack boots yet, Comrade?
Click to expand...


----------



## lennypartiv

bodecea said:


> What could possibly go wrong?


Got to get them out of the country somehow.


----------



## bripat9643

pknopp said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ICE is what needs to be funded.  It takes a lot of agents, courts, judges and detainment space to deport one million, let alone 20 million, and the Dims in Congress have refused to approve the funding.
> 
> When are you going to quit lying?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe Trump shouldn't have agreed to waste billions more overseas. All the same when the business were raided in Mississippi it wasn't going to cost more to also arrest the employer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The penalty doesn't include jail time for the first offense, moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what? There isn't a second time until there is a first time.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is probably spending less overseas than Obama.  At least he isn't helping ISIS to take over Libya by bombing the crap out of the government, as Obama did.  He got rid of ISIS, and brought a lot of our boys home.  He got rid of Obama's idiotic and murderous rules of engagement in Afghanistan, and save a lot of America lives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump Signs Bipartisan Budget to Increase Defense Spending into Law
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Note:  We are talking about spending "overseas."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which is where that is still going because Trump doesn't have the balls to back up his words.
> 
> The Republicans quit defending him if he even tries.
Click to expand...

I think overseas spending has decreased.  You're full of shit.


----------



## bripat9643

pknopp said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And when the feds identify an illegal alien sitting in a city jail liberals refuse to turn him over for deportation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are unable to do that. You are once again making crap up. They will not hold them beyond their sentence as that is illegal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ‘This Will Protect Criminals’: Homeland Security Blasts New York Law Allowing Illegal Aliens to Get Driver’s Licenses
> 
> 
> *This Will Protect Criminals’: Homeland Security Blasts New York Law Allowing Illegal Aliens to Get Driver’s Licenses*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> New York is unable to determine who is here legally and who is not. They want to make sure those driving on their roads are capable of doing so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The problem is they get the illegals to drive on their roads, and then they drive to ours in other states when we don't want them driving here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's the way it goes when you decide short term gain is more important than addressing things long term.
Click to expand...

How is allowing illegals into the country "thinking long term?"


----------



## Unkotare

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stop demanding a pass for your lazy stupidity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another whiney know it all bitch....
Click to expand...



Stop begging for a free pass to be stupid and lazy.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

pknopp said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They deport them in most cases..........most Detain orders are for missing court dates...........or being guilty of a federal crime.
> 
> They deport 99% on Detain orders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have no idea where those with detain orders are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spin away....it is a database available to all LEA's across the country.......type name......bam....it's checked...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Once they find them. Most are not found.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No shit sherlock..........they change names and blend in and move around the country........10's of millions of them...........been going on for decades.......in some of the big raids from ICE...........some had been here 20 years plus under a fake id and SSN.........Imagine that.......
> 
> We know what is going on ............and you do too if you were honest.......but you are here for PRAVDA and to push a Narrative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's impossible to use a fake S.S. number for 20 years.
Click to expand...


Why is it impossible?


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

pknopp said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> States cannot try illegal aliens but they can assist federal law enforcement
> 
> but in liberal states they work against the feds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why should the states do what the Federal government will not do? They should do the job of the federal government because they will not do it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that how you describe a city police dept ignoring requests fir a hold from ICE?
> 
> or the mayor of oakland warning illegals  that ICE was planning a raid ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nobody ignores a hold order. It is illegal to hold someone beyond their sentence. ICE is free to pick them up at any time.........to release them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is not illegal to hold them 48 hours if they have a detain order by ICE.  They are wanted by ICE for a violation.........They need the 48 hour notice.....earlier if possible to get the Warrant and take them into custody.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ICE won't pick them up. They have nowhere to take them. They simply release them themselves.
Click to expand...


Then let them do it, not the local police department.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

pknopp said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> New York is unable to determine who is here legally and who is not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're not.......huh?
> 
> First you tell us it's a simple process for employers to figure out legal status of employees, and then tell us government has no way of knowing if they are illegal of not.  You are talking out of both sides of your mouth, and making crap up as you think of it.
> 
> _*"The best thing about telling the truth is you never have to remember what you said." *_
> Author unknown
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Employers can use e-verify. That is the Federal government.
Click to expand...


If employers can use it, why not the DMV?


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

pknopp said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And when the feds identify an illegal alien sitting in a city jail liberals refuse to turn him over for deportation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are unable to do that. You are once again making crap up. They will not hold them beyond their sentence as that is illegal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ‘This Will Protect Criminals’: Homeland Security Blasts New York Law Allowing Illegal Aliens to Get Driver’s Licenses
> 
> 
> *This Will Protect Criminals’: Homeland Security Blasts New York Law Allowing Illegal Aliens to Get Driver’s Licenses*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> New York is unable to determine who is here legally and who is not. They want to make sure those driving on their roads are capable of doing so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The problem is they get the illegals to drive on their roads, and then they drive to ours in other states when we don't want them driving here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's the way it goes when you decide short term gain is more important than addressing things long term.
Click to expand...


I have no idea WTF that is supposed to mean.  They shouldn't be giving them licenses to drive in the first place.  They are not here legally.  What they should have done is announce they are going to give drivers licenses, and when they lined up outside, a caravan of ICE paddy wagons come and haul them away.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

pknopp said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Big business has a lot of influence
> 
> but so do voters
> 
> trump is not the problem
> 
> its the swamp rats in congress who are holding up progress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump has full control to bring the entire weight of the government down on employers. Trump and Trump only. Quit being dishonest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Employers are only part of the problem.  Many come here just to drop kids so they can be considered Americans.
> 
> It's estimated by some we have 20 million illegals in this country.  I find it hard to believe all 20 million found employment and working here illegally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no reason to come here if you can't get a job. All 20 million did not. Some are being supported by those who found a job. The problem will only get bigger though as long as we completely ignore this aspect of the problem.
> 
> Whatever. If that's what you want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We are not ignoring the problem.  As I posted earlier, American employers are subject to innocent status until proven guilty.  Again, very difficult to do when you have to prove they knew they were hiring illegals in the first place.  It makes no sense to arrest them when the prosecutor can't make a case.  They simply let them go.
> 
> Like I said, get Congress to make being here illegally a felony, punishable by a minimum of five years in prison.  You won't have to worry about them getting jobs anymore, how to deport 20 million illegals, Visa overstays.  It's all solved in the creation of a new law that will only be a few sentences long.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where are you going to put 20 million people in prison at?
Click to expand...


There won't be 20 million.  That's the point.  A strong enough deterrent works every time it's tried.  They will be moving out of the country so fast it would make your head spin.


----------



## The Original Tree

*Do you bleeding heart, Know Nothing Leftists, REALLY Believe that Illegal Immigration and taking in Refugees from countries that hate us is a harmless activity?

I don’t believe that.  I believe you know exactly how harmful and damaging it can be.




*


----------



## Mr Natural

The people who run this country and make the rules love their cheap labor more than anything else and are not about to give it up for a bunch rubes who don't like Mexicans.


----------



## bripat9643

Mr Clean said:


> The people who run this country and make the rules love their cheap labor more than anything else and are not about to give it up for a bunch rubes who don't like Mexicans.


So?  You support open borders because that's what billionaires want?

You're a pathetic human being.


----------



## pknopp

eagle1462010 said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> They have no idea where those with detain orders are.
> 
> 
> 
> Spin away....it is a database available to all LEA's across the country.......type name......bam....it's checked...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Once they find them. Most are not found.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No shit sherlock..........they change names and blend in and move around the country........10's of millions of them...........been going on for decades.......in some of the big raids from ICE...........some had been here 20 years plus under a fake id and SSN.........Imagine that.......
> 
> We know what is going on ............and you do too if you were honest.......but you are here for PRAVDA and to push a Narrative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's impossible to use a fake S.S. number for 20 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ask the IRS and Social Security Administration and ICE records..........It's all there......and I've posted that data many times on many threads......it's a waste on you......because your job is to spin LIES HERE.
> 
> I've backed up my information on this thread............you give one liner Troll responses.
Click to expand...


 You've posted the excuses those responsible for enforcing this stuff use for not enforcing it. Just as we were lied into the wars we are being lied to here. When did you start believing everything the government tells you?


----------



## pknopp

Mac-7 said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> States can NOT enforce immigration laws. Why? Because immigration is Constitutionally allotted to the federal government.
> 
> 
> 
> States cannot try illegal aliens but they can assist federal law enforcement
> 
> but in liberal states they work against the feds
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why should the states do what the Federal government will not do? They should do the job of the federal government because they will not do it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that how you describe a city police dept ignoring requests fir a hold from ICE?
> 
> or the mayor of oakland warning illegals  that ICE was planning a raid ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nobody ignores a hold order. It is illegal to hold someone beyond their sentence. ICE is free to pick them up at any time.........to release them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liberals do ignore hold orders
> 
> Sanctuary County Ignores ICE Detainer Request, Releases Alleged Rapist Back Into The Public
> 
> 
> An illegal alien from El Salvador was arrested in Montgomery County, a “sanctuary” for illegal migrants, and charged with second-degree rape and second-degree assault.
> ICE lodged a detainer request for the individual, but local authorities ignored the request, and allowed him to walk out of the detention center after posting bail.
> Montgomery County has witnessed several high-profile rape cases involving illegal aliens since an executive order was signed that prohibits cooperation with ICE.
Click to expand...


 That's the law. You leave after posting bail.


----------



## pknopp

Mac-7 said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump has full control to bring the entire weight of the government down on employers. Trump and Trump only. Quit being dishonest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Employers are only part of the problem.  Many come here just to drop kids so they can be considered Americans.
> 
> It's estimated by some we have 20 million illegals in this country.  I find it hard to believe all 20 million found employment and working here illegally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no reason to come here if you can't get a job. All 20 million did not. Some are being supported by those who found a job. The problem will only get bigger though as long as we completely ignore this aspect of the problem.
> 
> Whatever. If that's what you want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We are not ignoring the problem.  As I posted earlier, American employers are subject to innocent status until proven guilty.  Again, very difficult to do when you have to prove they knew they were hiring illegals in the first place.  It makes no sense to arrest them when the prosecutor can't make a case.  They simply let them go.
> 
> Like I said, get Congress to make being here illegally a felony, punishable by a minimum of five years in prison.  You won't have to worry about them getting jobs anymore, how to deport 20 million illegals, Visa overstays.  It's all solved in the creation of a new law that will only be a few sentences long.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where are you going to put 20 million people in prison at?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In mexico
Click to expand...


 No you aren't but if you think this is going to solve the issue, keep at it. It allows those who refuse to do their job to continue not doing their job.


----------



## bripat9643

pknopp said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spin away....it is a database available to all LEA's across the country.......type name......bam....it's checked...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once they find them. Most are not found.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No shit sherlock..........they change names and blend in and move around the country........10's of millions of them...........been going on for decades.......in some of the big raids from ICE...........some had been here 20 years plus under a fake id and SSN.........Imagine that.......
> 
> We know what is going on ............and you do too if you were honest.......but you are here for PRAVDA and to push a Narrative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's impossible to use a fake S.S. number for 20 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ask the IRS and Social Security Administration and ICE records..........It's all there......and I've posted that data many times on many threads......it's a waste on you......because your job is to spin LIES HERE.
> 
> I've backed up my information on this thread............you give one liner Troll responses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've posted the excuses those responsible for enforcing this stuff use for not enforcing it. Just as we were lied into the wars we are being lied to here. When did you start believing everything the government tells you?
Click to expand...

What difference does it make?  The bottom line is that they aren't being enforced.


----------



## pknopp

bripat9643 said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> I factually state what I want every time I reply on this subject.
> 
> 
> 
> You demand the wrong fix
> 
> Your way has not worked since 40 years ago
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My way is not being done. Never has been but you know that. Trump has not charged a single employer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you propose to make politicians enforce these laws?  So far, no one has proposed a method.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fine with me. There is an easy way though. Quit voting for those who lie to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't vote for Hillary, moron.
Click to expand...


 You still voted for the one currently lying to you.


----------



## pknopp

bripat9643 said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe Trump shouldn't have agreed to waste billions more overseas. All the same when the business were raided in Mississippi it wasn't going to cost more to also arrest the employer.
> 
> 
> 
> The penalty doesn't include jail time for the first offense, moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what? There isn't a second time until there is a first time.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is probably spending less overseas than Obama.  At least he isn't helping ISIS to take over Libya by bombing the crap out of the government, as Obama did.  He got rid of ISIS, and brought a lot of our boys home.  He got rid of Obama's idiotic and murderous rules of engagement in Afghanistan, and save a lot of America lives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump Signs Bipartisan Budget to Increase Defense Spending into Law
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Note:  We are talking about spending "overseas."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which is where that is still going because Trump doesn't have the balls to back up his words.
> 
> The Republicans quit defending him if he even tries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think overseas spending has decreased.  You're full of shit.
Click to expand...


 What you think (which is really not what you know to be the truth) is irrelevant.


----------



## bripat9643

pknopp said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> States cannot try illegal aliens but they can assist federal law enforcement
> 
> but in liberal states they work against the feds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why should the states do what the Federal government will not do? They should do the job of the federal government because they will not do it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that how you describe a city police dept ignoring requests fir a hold from ICE?
> 
> or the mayor of oakland warning illegals  that ICE was planning a raid ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nobody ignores a hold order. It is illegal to hold someone beyond their sentence. ICE is free to pick them up at any time.........to release them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liberals do ignore hold orders
> 
> Sanctuary County Ignores ICE Detainer Request, Releases Alleged Rapist Back Into The Public
> 
> 
> An illegal alien from El Salvador was arrested in Montgomery County, a “sanctuary” for illegal migrants, and charged with second-degree rape and second-degree assault.
> ICE lodged a detainer request for the individual, but local authorities ignored the request, and allowed him to walk out of the detention center after posting bail.
> Montgomery County has witnessed several high-profile rape cases involving illegal aliens since an executive order was signed that prohibits cooperation with ICE.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's the law. You leave after posting bail.
Click to expand...

If you're an illegal alien, then you should be on a bus to Mexico.  That's the law.


----------



## pknopp

bripat9643 said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are unable to do that. You are once again making crap up. They will not hold them beyond their sentence as that is illegal.
> 
> 
> 
> ‘This Will Protect Criminals’: Homeland Security Blasts New York Law Allowing Illegal Aliens to Get Driver’s Licenses
> 
> 
> *This Will Protect Criminals’: Homeland Security Blasts New York Law Allowing Illegal Aliens to Get Driver’s Licenses*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> New York is unable to determine who is here legally and who is not. They want to make sure those driving on their roads are capable of doing so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The problem is they get the illegals to drive on their roads, and then they drive to ours in other states when we don't want them driving here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's the way it goes when you decide short term gain is more important than addressing things long term.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How is allowing illegals into the country "thinking long term?"
Click to expand...


 Ask the government and employers. They are the ones doing that.


----------



## pknopp

Ray From Cleveland said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> They have no idea where those with detain orders are.
> 
> 
> 
> Spin away....it is a database available to all LEA's across the country.......type name......bam....it's checked...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Once they find them. Most are not found.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No shit sherlock..........they change names and blend in and move around the country........10's of millions of them...........been going on for decades.......in some of the big raids from ICE...........some had been here 20 years plus under a fake id and SSN.........Imagine that.......
> 
> We know what is going on ............and you do too if you were honest.......but you are here for PRAVDA and to push a Narrative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's impossible to use a fake S.S. number for 20 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why is it impossible?
Click to expand...


 It's been explained to you many times.


----------



## pknopp

Ray From Cleveland said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why should the states do what the Federal government will not do? They should do the job of the federal government because they will not do it?
> 
> 
> 
> Is that how you describe a city police dept ignoring requests fir a hold from ICE?
> 
> or the mayor of oakland warning illegals  that ICE was planning a raid ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nobody ignores a hold order. It is illegal to hold someone beyond their sentence. ICE is free to pick them up at any time.........to release them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is not illegal to hold them 48 hours if they have a detain order by ICE.  They are wanted by ICE for a violation.........They need the 48 hour notice.....earlier if possible to get the Warrant and take them into custody.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ICE won't pick them up. They have nowhere to take them. They simply release them themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then let them do it, not the local police department.
Click to expand...


 What is the point then?


----------



## bripat9643

pknopp said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You demand the wrong fix
> 
> Your way has not worked since 40 years ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My way is not being done. Never has been but you know that. Trump has not charged a single employer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you propose to make politicians enforce these laws?  So far, no one has proposed a method.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fine with me. There is an easy way though. Quit voting for those who lie to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't vote for Hillary, moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You still voted for the one currently lying to you.
Click to expand...

Puhleeze.  Hillary lied 1000 times more often, and so do all the douchebags currently running for the nomination.  I always crack up whenever Dims get all sanctimonious about Republicans lying.  It comes off like prostitutes pining about the virtue of celibacy.


----------



## pknopp

Ray From Cleveland said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> New York is unable to determine who is here legally and who is not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're not.......huh?
> 
> First you tell us it's a simple process for employers to figure out legal status of employees, and then tell us government has no way of knowing if they are illegal of not.  You are talking out of both sides of your mouth, and making crap up as you think of it.
> 
> _*"The best thing about telling the truth is you never have to remember what you said." *_
> Author unknown
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Employers can use e-verify. That is the Federal government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If employers can use it, why not the DMV?
Click to expand...


 I suppose they could but why spend millions on a losing cause? They are still going to be driving to their jobs.


----------



## bripat9643

pknopp said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The penalty doesn't include jail time for the first offense, moron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what? There isn't a second time until there is a first time.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is probably spending less overseas than Obama.  At least he isn't helping ISIS to take over Libya by bombing the crap out of the government, as Obama did.  He got rid of ISIS, and brought a lot of our boys home.  He got rid of Obama's idiotic and murderous rules of engagement in Afghanistan, and save a lot of America lives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump Signs Bipartisan Budget to Increase Defense Spending into Law
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Note:  We are talking about spending "overseas."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which is where that is still going because Trump doesn't have the balls to back up his words.
> 
> The Republicans quit defending him if he even tries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think overseas spending has decreased.  You're full of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What you think (which is really not what you know to be the truth) is irrelevant.
Click to expand...


Where did you prove that it has increased?


----------



## pknopp

Ray From Cleveland said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump has full control to bring the entire weight of the government down on employers. Trump and Trump only. Quit being dishonest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Employers are only part of the problem.  Many come here just to drop kids so they can be considered Americans.
> 
> It's estimated by some we have 20 million illegals in this country.  I find it hard to believe all 20 million found employment and working here illegally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no reason to come here if you can't get a job. All 20 million did not. Some are being supported by those who found a job. The problem will only get bigger though as long as we completely ignore this aspect of the problem.
> 
> Whatever. If that's what you want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We are not ignoring the problem.  As I posted earlier, American employers are subject to innocent status until proven guilty.  Again, very difficult to do when you have to prove they knew they were hiring illegals in the first place.  It makes no sense to arrest them when the prosecutor can't make a case.  They simply let them go.
> 
> Like I said, get Congress to make being here illegally a felony, punishable by a minimum of five years in prison.  You won't have to worry about them getting jobs anymore, how to deport 20 million illegals, Visa overstays.  It's all solved in the creation of a new law that will only be a few sentences long.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where are you going to put 20 million people in prison at?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There won't be 20 million.  That's the point.  A strong enough deterrent works every time it's tried.  They will be moving out of the country so fast it would make your head spin.
Click to expand...


 If it was that easy you might have thought that Trump and the Republicans would have done so when they controlled the White House, House and Senate.


----------



## pknopp

bripat9643 said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Once they find them. Most are not found.
> 
> 
> 
> No shit sherlock..........they change names and blend in and move around the country........10's of millions of them...........been going on for decades.......in some of the big raids from ICE...........some had been here 20 years plus under a fake id and SSN.........Imagine that.......
> 
> We know what is going on ............and you do too if you were honest.......but you are here for PRAVDA and to push a Narrative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's impossible to use a fake S.S. number for 20 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ask the IRS and Social Security Administration and ICE records..........It's all there......and I've posted that data many times on many threads......it's a waste on you......because your job is to spin LIES HERE.
> 
> I've backed up my information on this thread............you give one liner Troll responses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've posted the excuses those responsible for enforcing this stuff use for not enforcing it. Just as we were lied into the wars we are being lied to here. When did you start believing everything the government tells you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What difference does it make?  The bottom line is that they aren't being enforced.
Click to expand...


 They aren't and you want to re-elect the one not enforcing them.


----------



## pknopp

bripat9643 said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why should the states do what the Federal government will not do? They should do the job of the federal government because they will not do it?
> 
> 
> 
> Is that how you describe a city police dept ignoring requests fir a hold from ICE?
> 
> or the mayor of oakland warning illegals  that ICE was planning a raid ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nobody ignores a hold order. It is illegal to hold someone beyond their sentence. ICE is free to pick them up at any time.........to release them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liberals do ignore hold orders
> 
> Sanctuary County Ignores ICE Detainer Request, Releases Alleged Rapist Back Into The Public
> 
> 
> An illegal alien from El Salvador was arrested in Montgomery County, a “sanctuary” for illegal migrants, and charged with second-degree rape and second-degree assault.
> ICE lodged a detainer request for the individual, but local authorities ignored the request, and allowed him to walk out of the detention center after posting bail.
> Montgomery County has witnessed several high-profile rape cases involving illegal aliens since an executive order was signed that prohibits cooperation with ICE.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's the law. You leave after posting bail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you're an illegal alien, then you should be on a bus to Mexico.  That's the law.
Click to expand...


 Those breaking the laws will break the law. When a city does so, they get hit with lawsuits which cost the taxpayers millions of dollars.


----------



## pknopp

bripat9643 said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> My way is not being done. Never has been but you know that. Trump has not charged a single employer.
> 
> 
> 
> How do you propose to make politicians enforce these laws?  So far, no one has proposed a method.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fine with me. There is an easy way though. Quit voting for those who lie to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't vote for Hillary, moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You still voted for the one currently lying to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Puhleeze.  Hillary lied 1000 times more often, and so do all the douchebags currently running for the nomination.  I always crack up whenever Dims get all sanctimonious about Republicans lying.  It comes off like prostitutes pining about the virtue of celibacy.
Click to expand...


 So you are good with lying. Not that we needed to note that again.


----------



## pknopp

bripat9643 said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what? There isn't a second time until there is a first time.
> Trump Signs Bipartisan Budget to Increase Defense Spending into Law
> 
> 
> 
> Note:  We are talking about spending "overseas."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which is where that is still going because Trump doesn't have the balls to back up his words.
> 
> The Republicans quit defending him if he even tries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think overseas spending has decreased.  You're full of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What you think (which is really not what you know to be the truth) is irrelevant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where did you prove that it has increased?
Click to expand...


 In the link I provided earlier.


----------



## bripat9643

pknopp said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No shit sherlock..........they change names and blend in and move around the country........10's of millions of them...........been going on for decades.......in some of the big raids from ICE...........some had been here 20 years plus under a fake id and SSN.........Imagine that.......
> 
> We know what is going on ............and you do too if you were honest.......but you are here for PRAVDA and to push a Narrative.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's impossible to use a fake S.S. number for 20 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ask the IRS and Social Security Administration and ICE records..........It's all there......and I've posted that data many times on many threads......it's a waste on you......because your job is to spin LIES HERE.
> 
> I've backed up my information on this thread............you give one liner Troll responses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've posted the excuses those responsible for enforcing this stuff use for not enforcing it. Just as we were lied into the wars we are being lied to here. When did you start believing everything the government tells you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What difference does it make?  The bottom line is that they aren't being enforced.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They aren't and you want to re-elect the one not enforcing them.
Click to expand...

When did Obama enforce it?   Hillary admitted she wasn't going to enforce it, and you voted for her.


----------



## bripat9643

pknopp said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Note:  We are talking about spending "overseas."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which is where that is still going because Trump doesn't have the balls to back up his words.
> 
> The Republicans quit defending him if he even tries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think overseas spending has decreased.  You're full of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What you think (which is really not what you know to be the truth) is irrelevant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where did you prove that it has increased?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In the link I provided earlier.
Click to expand...

Nope.  All that proved is that defense spending is going to increase.


----------



## bripat9643

pknopp said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that how you describe a city police dept ignoring requests fir a hold from ICE?
> 
> or the mayor of oakland warning illegals  that ICE was planning a raid ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody ignores a hold order. It is illegal to hold someone beyond their sentence. ICE is free to pick them up at any time.........to release them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liberals do ignore hold orders
> 
> Sanctuary County Ignores ICE Detainer Request, Releases Alleged Rapist Back Into The Public
> 
> 
> An illegal alien from El Salvador was arrested in Montgomery County, a “sanctuary” for illegal migrants, and charged with second-degree rape and second-degree assault.
> ICE lodged a detainer request for the individual, but local authorities ignored the request, and allowed him to walk out of the detention center after posting bail.
> Montgomery County has witnessed several high-profile rape cases involving illegal aliens since an executive order was signed that prohibits cooperation with ICE.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's the law. You leave after posting bail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you're an illegal alien, then you should be on a bus to Mexico.  That's the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those breaking the laws will break the law. When a city does so, they get hit with lawsuits which cost the taxpayers millions of dollars.
Click to expand...

When has a city ever been sued for not cooperating with ICE?  So you believe in enforcing the laws that allow illegal aliens to escape justice, and ignore the laws that would send them back to Mexico.  Got it.

And you have the gal to pretend that you believe in enforcing our immigration laws.

You're obviously a lying douchebag.


----------



## Mr Natural

bripat9643 said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> The people who run this country and make the rules love their cheap labor more than anything else and are not about to give it up for a bunch rubes who don't like Mexicans.
> 
> 
> 
> So?  You support open borders because that's what billionaires want?
> 
> You're a pathetic human being.
Click to expand...


But a human being nonetheless.

Now go fuck yourself, junior.


----------



## pknopp

bripat9643 said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's impossible to use a fake S.S. number for 20 years.
> 
> 
> 
> Ask the IRS and Social Security Administration and ICE records..........It's all there......and I've posted that data many times on many threads......it's a waste on you......because your job is to spin LIES HERE.
> 
> I've backed up my information on this thread............you give one liner Troll responses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've posted the excuses those responsible for enforcing this stuff use for not enforcing it. Just as we were lied into the wars we are being lied to here. When did you start believing everything the government tells you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What difference does it make?  The bottom line is that they aren't being enforced.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They aren't and you want to re-elect the one not enforcing them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When did Obama enforce it?   Hillary admitted she wasn't going to enforce it, and you voted for her.
Click to expand...


 I did not vote for her. Obama failed at nearly everything he did but as I have noted he did charge more employers than Trump..........which for Trump is zero. How can you condemn Obama for barely enforcing the law but defend Trump for not enforcing it at all?


----------



## pknopp

bripat9643 said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody ignores a hold order. It is illegal to hold someone beyond their sentence. ICE is free to pick them up at any time.........to release them.
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals do ignore hold orders
> 
> Sanctuary County Ignores ICE Detainer Request, Releases Alleged Rapist Back Into The Public
> 
> 
> An illegal alien from El Salvador was arrested in Montgomery County, a “sanctuary” for illegal migrants, and charged with second-degree rape and second-degree assault.
> ICE lodged a detainer request for the individual, but local authorities ignored the request, and allowed him to walk out of the detention center after posting bail.
> Montgomery County has witnessed several high-profile rape cases involving illegal aliens since an executive order was signed that prohibits cooperation with ICE.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's the law. You leave after posting bail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you're an illegal alien, then you should be on a bus to Mexico.  That's the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those breaking the laws will break the law. When a city does so, they get hit with lawsuits which cost the taxpayers millions of dollars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When has a city ever been sued for not cooperating with ICE?  So you believe in enforcing the laws that allow illegal aliens to escape justice, and ignore the laws that would send them back to Mexico.  Got it.
Click to expand...

 
 That is what I am going to do. Not because I believe it is the thing we should do but the one thing I despise is a justice system that turns a blind eye towards some while going after others. 

 As long as we refuse to address the employers, I'm going to support those who will make the problem get even bigger. 

 Cities have been sued for doing things for ICE that are unconstitutional.



> And you have the gal to pretend that you believe in enforcing our immigration laws.
> 
> You're obviously a lying douchebag.


 
 I believe in enforcing it fairly and equally or not at all.


----------



## bripat9643

pknopp said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ask the IRS and Social Security Administration and ICE records..........It's all there......and I've posted that data many times on many threads......it's a waste on you......because your job is to spin LIES HERE.
> 
> I've backed up my information on this thread............you give one liner Troll responses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've posted the excuses those responsible for enforcing this stuff use for not enforcing it. Just as we were lied into the wars we are being lied to here. When did you start believing everything the government tells you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What difference does it make?  The bottom line is that they aren't being enforced.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They aren't and you want to re-elect the one not enforcing them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When did Obama enforce it?   Hillary admitted she wasn't going to enforce it, and you voted for her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did not vote for her. Obama failed at nearly everything he did but as I have noted he did charge more employers than Trump..........which for Trump is zero. How can you condemn Obama for barely enforcing the law but defend Trump for not enforcing it at all?
Click to expand...

Someone just posted an article saying that Trump has vastly stepped up enforcement, and all the Dim mayors are governors are screaming about it.

What you have failed to demonstrate is that it ever will be enforced.  The Dims will certainly never allow the funding for stepped up enforcement to pass.


----------



## bripat9643

pknopp said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals do ignore hold orders
> 
> Sanctuary County Ignores ICE Detainer Request, Releases Alleged Rapist Back Into The Public
> 
> 
> An illegal alien from El Salvador was arrested in Montgomery County, a “sanctuary” for illegal migrants, and charged with second-degree rape and second-degree assault.
> ICE lodged a detainer request for the individual, but local authorities ignored the request, and allowed him to walk out of the detention center after posting bail.
> Montgomery County has witnessed several high-profile rape cases involving illegal aliens since an executive order was signed that prohibits cooperation with ICE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the law. You leave after posting bail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you're an illegal alien, then you should be on a bus to Mexico.  That's the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those breaking the laws will break the law. When a city does so, they get hit with lawsuits which cost the taxpayers millions of dollars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When has a city ever been sued for not cooperating with ICE?  So you believe in enforcing the laws that allow illegal aliens to escape justice, and ignore the laws that would send them back to Mexico.  Got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is what I am going to do. Not because I believe it is the thing we should do but the one thing I despise is a justice system that turns a blind eye towards some while going after others.
> 
> As long as we refuse to address the employers, I'm going to support those who will make the problem get even bigger.
> 
> Cities have been sued for doing things for ICE that are unconstitutional.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you have the gal to pretend that you believe in enforcing our immigration laws.
> 
> You're obviously a lying douchebag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe in enforcing it fairly and equally or not at all.
Click to expand...


Mostly not at all. No law in the history of mankind has ever been enforced "fairly and equally."  That's just another excuse for doing nothing.


----------



## bripat9643

pknopp said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals do ignore hold orders
> 
> Sanctuary County Ignores ICE Detainer Request, Releases Alleged Rapist Back Into The Public
> 
> 
> An illegal alien from El Salvador was arrested in Montgomery County, a “sanctuary” for illegal migrants, and charged with second-degree rape and second-degree assault.
> ICE lodged a detainer request for the individual, but local authorities ignored the request, and allowed him to walk out of the detention center after posting bail.
> Montgomery County has witnessed several high-profile rape cases involving illegal aliens since an executive order was signed that prohibits cooperation with ICE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the law. You leave after posting bail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you're an illegal alien, then you should be on a bus to Mexico.  That's the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those breaking the laws will break the law. When a city does so, they get hit with lawsuits which cost the taxpayers millions of dollars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When has a city ever been sued for not cooperating with ICE?  So you believe in enforcing the laws that allow illegal aliens to escape justice, and ignore the laws that would send them back to Mexico.  Got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is what I am going to do. Not because I believe it is the thing we should do but the one thing I despise is a justice system that turns a blind eye towards some while going after others.
> 
> As long as we refuse to address the employers, I'm going to support those who will make the problem get even bigger.
> 
> Cities have been sued for doing things for ICE that are unconstitutional.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you have the gal to pretend that you believe in enforcing our immigration laws.
> 
> You're obviously a lying douchebag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe in enforcing it fairly and equally or not at all.
Click to expand...


ROFL!  that has to be the lamest excuse for supporting open borders ever posted in this forum.


----------



## pknopp

bripat9643 said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> You've posted the excuses those responsible for enforcing this stuff use for not enforcing it. Just as we were lied into the wars we are being lied to here. When did you start believing everything the government tells you?
> 
> 
> 
> What difference does it make?  The bottom line is that they aren't being enforced.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They aren't and you want to re-elect the one not enforcing them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When did Obama enforce it?   Hillary admitted she wasn't going to enforce it, and you voted for her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did not vote for her. Obama failed at nearly everything he did but as I have noted he did charge more employers than Trump..........which for Trump is zero. How can you condemn Obama for barely enforcing the law but defend Trump for not enforcing it at all?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Someone just posted an article saying that Trump has vastly stepped up enforcement, and all the Dim mayors are governors are screaming about it.
> 
> What you have failed to demonstrate is that it ever will be enforced.  The Dims will certainly never allow the funding for stepped up enforcement to pass.
Click to expand...


 LOL, I suppose someone did something if you say so.


----------



## pknopp

bripat9643 said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's the law. You leave after posting bail.
> 
> 
> 
> If you're an illegal alien, then you should be on a bus to Mexico.  That's the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those breaking the laws will break the law. When a city does so, they get hit with lawsuits which cost the taxpayers millions of dollars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When has a city ever been sued for not cooperating with ICE?  So you believe in enforcing the laws that allow illegal aliens to escape justice, and ignore the laws that would send them back to Mexico.  Got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is what I am going to do. Not because I believe it is the thing we should do but the one thing I despise is a justice system that turns a blind eye towards some while going after others.
> 
> As long as we refuse to address the employers, I'm going to support those who will make the problem get even bigger.
> 
> Cities have been sued for doing things for ICE that are unconstitutional.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you have the gal to pretend that you believe in enforcing our immigration laws.
> 
> You're obviously a lying douchebag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe in enforcing it fairly and equally or not at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mostly not at all. No law in the history of mankind has ever been enforced "fairly and equally."  That's just another excuse for doing nothing.
Click to expand...


 Enforce our employment laws or I'm going to support not enforcing the laws at all.


----------



## pknopp

bripat9643 said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's the law. You leave after posting bail.
> 
> 
> 
> If you're an illegal alien, then you should be on a bus to Mexico.  That's the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those breaking the laws will break the law. When a city does so, they get hit with lawsuits which cost the taxpayers millions of dollars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When has a city ever been sued for not cooperating with ICE?  So you believe in enforcing the laws that allow illegal aliens to escape justice, and ignore the laws that would send them back to Mexico.  Got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is what I am going to do. Not because I believe it is the thing we should do but the one thing I despise is a justice system that turns a blind eye towards some while going after others.
> 
> As long as we refuse to address the employers, I'm going to support those who will make the problem get even bigger.
> 
> Cities have been sued for doing things for ICE that are unconstitutional.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you have the gal to pretend that you believe in enforcing our immigration laws.
> 
> You're obviously a lying douchebag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe in enforcing it fairly and equally or not at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ROFL!  that has to be the lamest excuse for supporting open borders ever posted in this forum.
Click to expand...


 And yet, that is exactly what I will do.


----------



## bripat9643

pknopp said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you're an illegal alien, then you should be on a bus to Mexico.  That's the law.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those breaking the laws will break the law. When a city does so, they get hit with lawsuits which cost the taxpayers millions of dollars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When has a city ever been sued for not cooperating with ICE?  So you believe in enforcing the laws that allow illegal aliens to escape justice, and ignore the laws that would send them back to Mexico.  Got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is what I am going to do. Not because I believe it is the thing we should do but the one thing I despise is a justice system that turns a blind eye towards some while going after others.
> 
> As long as we refuse to address the employers, I'm going to support those who will make the problem get even bigger.
> 
> Cities have been sued for doing things for ICE that are unconstitutional.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you have the gal to pretend that you believe in enforcing our immigration laws.
> 
> You're obviously a lying douchebag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe in enforcing it fairly and equally or not at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mostly not at all. No law in the history of mankind has ever been enforced "fairly and equally."  That's just another excuse for doing nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Enforce our employment laws or I'm going to support not enforcing the laws at all.
Click to expand...


ROFL!  That's supposed to prove that you're not an open borders douchebag?


----------



## Natural Citizen

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you hear about that memo Bar sent out to police advising them on rounding up people they deem 'anti-government' and placing them into state run reeducation via involuntary commitment?.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't find anything related to this.  Hearsay?
Click to expand...


The memo - Attorney General Memo Implementation of National Disruption and...

Report - AG William Barr Formally Announces Orwellian Pre-Crime Program

Relevant reading...

FBI ranks "black identity extremists" bigger threat than Al Qaeda, white supremacists: Leaked documents_

"Animal rights/environmental extremists" and "anti-authority extremists" were also deemed top existential threats._

Looks like they wanna lump a lot of folks they don't like into this plan_. _


----------



## bripat9643

pknopp said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you're an illegal alien, then you should be on a bus to Mexico.  That's the law.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those breaking the laws will break the law. When a city does so, they get hit with lawsuits which cost the taxpayers millions of dollars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When has a city ever been sued for not cooperating with ICE?  So you believe in enforcing the laws that allow illegal aliens to escape justice, and ignore the laws that would send them back to Mexico.  Got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is what I am going to do. Not because I believe it is the thing we should do but the one thing I despise is a justice system that turns a blind eye towards some while going after others.
> 
> As long as we refuse to address the employers, I'm going to support those who will make the problem get even bigger.
> 
> Cities have been sued for doing things for ICE that are unconstitutional.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you have the gal to pretend that you believe in enforcing our immigration laws.
> 
> You're obviously a lying douchebag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe in enforcing it fairly and equally or not at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mostly not at all. No law in the history of mankind has ever been enforced "fairly and equally."  That's just another excuse for doing nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Enforce our employment laws or I'm going to support not enforcing the laws at all.
Click to expand...


----------



## pknopp

bripat9643 said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those breaking the laws will break the law. When a city does so, they get hit with lawsuits which cost the taxpayers millions of dollars.
> 
> 
> 
> When has a city ever been sued for not cooperating with ICE?  So you believe in enforcing the laws that allow illegal aliens to escape justice, and ignore the laws that would send them back to Mexico.  Got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is what I am going to do. Not because I believe it is the thing we should do but the one thing I despise is a justice system that turns a blind eye towards some while going after others.
> 
> As long as we refuse to address the employers, I'm going to support those who will make the problem get even bigger.
> 
> Cities have been sued for doing things for ICE that are unconstitutional.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you have the gal to pretend that you believe in enforcing our immigration laws.
> 
> You're obviously a lying douchebag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe in enforcing it fairly and equally or not at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mostly not at all. No law in the history of mankind has ever been enforced "fairly and equally."  That's just another excuse for doing nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Enforce our employment laws or I'm going to support not enforcing the laws at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ROFL!  That's supposed to prove that you're not an open borders douchebag?
Click to expand...


 You can call me whatever you want. Just make sure to look in the mirror. You are doing nothing more than I.


----------



## Mac-7

pknopp said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> States cannot try illegal aliens but they can assist federal law enforcement
> 
> but in liberal states they work against the feds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why should the states do what the Federal government will not do? They should do the job of the federal government because they will not do it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that how you describe a city police dept ignoring requests fir a hold from ICE?
> 
> or the mayor of oakland warning illegals  that ICE was planning a raid ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nobody ignores a hold order. It is illegal to hold someone beyond their sentence. ICE is free to pick them up at any time.........to release them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liberals do ignore hold orders
> 
> Sanctuary County Ignores ICE Detainer Request, Releases Alleged Rapist Back Into The Public
> 
> 
> An illegal alien from El Salvador was arrested in Montgomery County, a “sanctuary” for illegal migrants, and charged with second-degree rape and second-degree assault.
> ICE lodged a detainer request for the individual, but local authorities ignored the request, and allowed him to walk out of the detention center after posting bail.
> Montgomery County has witnessed several high-profile rape cases involving illegal aliens since an executive order was signed that prohibits cooperation with ICE.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's the law. You leave after posting bail.
Click to expand...

Not if ICE has a detainer


----------



## Unkotare

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> That’s gonna be a “no,” thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, how many illegals that are total strangers to you, have you personally taken into YOUR private home to feed, provide health care for and educate, all from your own private funds?.....
Click to expand...



I have spent most of my adult life working with and for immigrant communities in the US. I have dedicated more time, money, and effort in this regard than I imagine you've ever dedicated to anything. So, take your pretentious assumption and shove it up your ass.


----------



## basquebromance

if your son says he wants to join a gang, slap him hard!


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Stalin in the 20th century deported the most people & built the most walls.
> Basically what Republicans are calling for in the 21st century.


What a fucking liar.  Stalin didnt deport, he either murdered through starvation or rounded everyone up and killed them in gulags.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

Unkotare said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> That’s gonna be a “no,” thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, how many illegals that are total strangers to you, have you personally taken into YOUR private home to feed, provide health care for and educate, all from your own private funds?.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I have spent most of my adult life working with and for immigrant communities in the US. I have dedicated more time, money, and effort in this regard than I imagine you've ever dedicated to anything. So, take your pretentious assumption and shove it up your ass.
Click to expand...

So you admit that you have aided and abetted known criminals?  Maybe you should have a red hot poker shoved up your traitorous ass.


----------



## Unkotare

andaronjim said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> That’s gonna be a “no,” thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, how many illegals that are total strangers to you, have you personally taken into YOUR private home to feed, provide health care for and educate, all from your own private funds?.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I have spent most of my adult life working with and for immigrant communities in the US. I have dedicated more time, money, and effort in this regard than I imagine you've ever dedicated to anything. So, take your pretentious assumption and shove it up your ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...  Maybe you should have a red hot poker shoved up your traitorous ass.
Click to expand...



Maybe you should give it a shot, big mouth.


----------



## Unkotare

andaronjim said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> That’s gonna be a “no,” thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, how many illegals that are total strangers to you, have you personally taken into YOUR private home to feed, provide health care for and educate, all from your own private funds?.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I have spent most of my adult life working with and for immigrant communities in the US. I have dedicated more time, money, and effort in this regard than I imagine you've ever dedicated to anything. So, take your pretentious assumption and shove it up your ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you admit that you have aided and....
Click to expand...


No. Shut the fuck up.


----------



## WinterBorn

The Original Tree said:


> *
> 
> 
> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yay! Bigger government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just for 6 months.  Our Democracy and Elections are under attack by Leftists using Illegals to game the system.*



A couple of problems with the idea.

First, can you find 1 million men who can walk away from their job?  You might pay them a little, but probably not half what they were making.

Second, what happens to the economy when you pull 1 million men from their jobs?   The employers will have to fill the positions.  6 Months is a long time, where production is concerned.   And will their jobs be there when they come back from the deportation job?

Third, will the 1%ers allow this?   They are making more profit by using illegals.  Sure, it is against the law to hire them.  But with the tens of thousands deported, I don't recall reading anything about employers being fined for hiring them.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

Unkotare said:


> I have spent most of my adult life working with and for immigrant communities in the US. I have dedicated more time, money, and effort in this regard than I imagine you've ever dedicated to anything. So, take your pretentious assumption and shove it up your ass.



Right.  So you've worked hard against Americans by supporting sanctuary cities, encouraged the exploitation of innocent children from South American countries by helping smugglers and border jumpers, and worked against Trump and any reasonable means of controlling the nations borders........

Yet here you are congratulation yourself and patting yourself on the back.
There's a name for your type.....Traitor.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

Unkotare said:


> No. Shut the fuck up.



Right.......

This is all you have.....but you expect respect?

I think that says it all.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

Unkotare said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> That’s gonna be a “no,” thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, how many illegals that are total strangers to you, have you personally taken into YOUR private home to feed, provide health care for and educate, all from your own private funds?.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I have spent most of my adult life working with and for immigrant communities in the US. I have dedicated more time, money, and effort in this regard than I imagine you've ever dedicated to anything. So, take your pretentious assumption and shove it up your ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you admit that you have aided and....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. Shut the fuck up.
Click to expand...

But you even said you have worked in illegal immigrant communities in the US(you just left out the illegal part).  That is aiding and abetting, but you go ahead and be the traitorous dickhead that you are, but if you dont like it here and what is happening to those criminals, get a very big bus and take some of them with you back across the southern border.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

WinterBorn said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yay! Bigger government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just for 6 months.  Our Democracy and Elections are under attack by Leftists using Illegals to game the system.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A couple of problems with the idea.
> 
> First, can you find 1 million men who can walk away from their job?  You might pay them a little, but probably not half what they were making.
> 
> Second, what happens to the economy when you pull 1 million men from their jobs?   The employers will have to fill the positions.  6 Months is a long time, where production is concerned.   And will their jobs be there when they come back from the deportation job?
> 
> Third, will the 1%ers allow this?   They are making more profit by using illegals.  Sure, it is against the law to hire them.  But with the tens of thousands deported, I don't recall reading anything about employers being fined for hiring them.
Click to expand...

There are at least 1 million retried veterans who would willingly help the government get back to normalcy instead of the insanity the Commies of the left has brought US by bringing diseased criminals across our southern border.  Once we clean up the illegal immigration problem, then we can start looking at the inner cities and the crime riddle areas run by Demoncrats.


----------



## Unkotare

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have spent most of my adult life working with and for immigrant communities in the US. I have dedicated more time, money, and effort in this regard than I imagine you've ever dedicated to anything. So, take your pretentious assumption and shove it up your ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right.  So you've worked hard against Americans by supporting sanctuary cities, encouraged the exploitation of innocent children from South American countries by helping smugglers and border jumpers, and worked against Trump and any ...
> 
> .
Click to expand...



Wrong
Wrong
Wrong
Wrong
Wrong


----------



## Unkotare

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. Shut the fuck up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right.......
> 
> This is all you have......
Click to expand...



It’s all you deserve, you lying sack of shit.


----------



## Unkotare

andaronjim said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> That’s gonna be a “no,” thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, how many illegals that are total strangers to you, have you personally taken into YOUR private home to feed, provide health care for and educate, all from your own private funds?.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I have spent most of my adult life working with and for immigrant communities in the US. I have dedicated more time, money, and effort in this regard than I imagine you've ever dedicated to anything. So, take your pretentious assumption and shove it up your ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you admit that you have aided and....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. Shut the fuck up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But you even said you have worked in ... immigrant communities in the US...That is aiding and abetting...
Click to expand...


No, it’s not, shitforbrains.

You should have paid more attention in imaginary law school.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

Unkotare said:


> No, it’s not, shitforbrains.
> You should have paid more attention in imaginary law school.



Let's pray you're not considered the "adult" in your tribe


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

Unkotare said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, how many illegals that are total strangers to you, have you personally taken into YOUR private home to feed, provide health care for and educate, all from your own private funds?.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have spent most of my adult life working with and for immigrant communities in the US. I have dedicated more time, money, and effort in this regard than I imagine you've ever dedicated to anything. So, take your pretentious assumption and shove it up your ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you admit that you have aided and....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. Shut the fuck up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But you even said you have worked in ... immigrant communities in the US...That is aiding and abetting...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it’s not, shitforbrains.
> 
> You should have paid more attention in imaginary law school.
Click to expand...

Bwaaaahhaaaaaaaa…..
Aiding, abetting, harboring, encouraging illegals is a felony | From the Trenches World Report


> “Any person who . . . encourages or induces an alien to . . . reside . . . knowing or in reckless disregard of the fact that such . . . residence is . . . in violation of law, shall be punished as provided . . . for each alien in respect to whom such a violation occurs . . . fined under title 18 . . . imprisoned not more than 5 years, or both.”


 It is just a matter of time, when there is a 4am knock at your door.  I wont miss you, when you are hauled off to prison...


----------



## Unkotare

andaronjim said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have spent most of my adult life working with and for immigrant communities in the US. I have dedicated more time, money, and effort in this regard than I imagine you've ever dedicated to anything. So, take your pretentious assumption and shove it up your ass.
> 
> 
> 
> So you admit that you have aided and....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. Shut the fuck up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But you even said you have worked in ... immigrant communities in the US...That is aiding and abetting...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it’s not, shitforbrains.
> 
> You should have paid more attention in imaginary law school.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bwaaaahhaaaaaaaa….........
Click to expand...



Do the drugs make you laugh all day long, burnout?


----------



## Unkotare

andaronjim said:


> ....It is just a matter of time, when there is a 4am knock at your door.  .......




Will YOU be doing the knocking, big mouth?


----------



## Unkotare

This topic really brings the fucking morons out from under the fridge...


----------



## Toro

The Original Tree said:


> *The President needs to use his Emergency Powers & Declare a National Emergency and Declare an Imminent Threat to our Elections and Democracy and do a Mass Deportation of about 20 Million Illegals in the next 6 Months.
> 
> He just got another $1.4 Billion for The Wall, but a Wall is not enough.  It’s time to move all illegals out of this great nation!
> 
> Sanctuary Cities are Illegal, so we can lawfully go after them, Subpoena motor voter registrations and Welfare and Public Assistance Records, & Employer Payroll Tax Records and use that plus data from The Census to locate everyone and boot them out.
> 
> A 1 Million man strong deportation force could get the job done in about 6 months!  Get this done Mr. President!
> 
> Discuss!!*


----------



## Toro

Unkotare said:


> This topic really brings the fucking morons out from under the fridge...



Just like all the rest of the branches upstairs.


----------



## Unkotare

I wonder if any of the fucking idiots spouting nonsense here realize that many, many natural-born US citizens live in "immigrant neighborhoods"? I wonder if they realize that many, many immigrants ARE US citizens as well as lawful permanent residents? I wonder if they realize how many natural-born US citizens study English as a second language? I wonder if any of these fucking idiots falling back on lies and assumptions could tell their asses from their elbows?


----------



## Toro

Unkotare said:


> I wonder if any of the fucking idiots spouting nonsense here realize that many, many natural-born US citizens live in "immigrant neighborhoods"? I wonder if they realize that many, many immigrants ARE US citizens as well as lawful permanent residents? I wonder if they realize how many natural-born US citizens study English as a second language? I wonder if any of these fucking idiots falling back on lies and assumptions could tell their asses from their elbows?



I don't blame people for being upset about illegal immigration.  It just doesn't animate me like it does so many people.  After the 2012 election, one research firm found that by far the strongest correlation on issues and those who voted Republican was immigration.  If one was angry about immigration, they voted Republican.

I'm all for legal immigration, especially for highly educated people.  As an immigrant and proud naturalized American, I pay more taxes than most of the people whining about immigration in this branch.  Our economy needs immigraton.  There's a real demographic problem in the West.  Many of the cranky old boomers that are complaining about immigrants didn't have enough kids to keep the population growing.  That's going to be a problem down the road.


----------



## The Original Tree

pknopp said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They deport them in most cases..........most Detain orders are for missing court dates...........or being guilty of a federal crime.
> 
> They deport 99% on Detain orders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have no idea where those with detain orders are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spin away....it is a database available to all LEA's across the country.......type name......bam....it's checked...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Once they find them. Most are not found.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No shit sherlock..........they change names and blend in and move around the country........10's of millions of them...........been going on for decades.......in some of the big raids from ICE...........some had been here 20 years plus under a fake id and SSN.........Imagine that.......
> 
> We know what is going on ............and you do too if you were honest.......but you are here for PRAVDA and to push a Narrative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's impossible to use a fake S.S. number for 20 years.
Click to expand...

Not if you have any criminal activist Democrats in control of anything.


----------



## Zorro!

The Original Tree said:


> *Per my above citation of US Code, it is Illegal to give an Illegal Immigrant a Drivers License to obtain a job, or to drive themselves around in The United States.
> 
> It is a felony to transport an Illegal Immigrant in any way within The United States, and yes, this means them driving themselves anywhere.
> 
> 8 U.S. Code § 1324 -  Bringing in and harboring certain aliens*


GOOD: Trump Administration to Go After States Allowing Illegal Immigrants to Obtain Driver’s Licenses.

Chad Wolf, the acting Secretary of Homeland Security "is taking aim at new laws in New York and New Jersey that allow immigrants to get driver's licenses without proof they are in the U.S. legally, and restrict data sharing with federal authorities," according to a report from the Associated Press.

Wolf sent a memo within the department requesting "a department-wide study on how the laws affect its enforcement efforts."

New York is the 13th state that has authorized illegal immigrants to obtain driver's licenses. In addition to giving illegals a state-issued license, the New York state law actually prohibits the New York Department of Motor Vehicles from providing data to any agency that enforces immigration law barring a judge's order–which seems like a flagrant attempt to aid and abet individuals who have broken federal immigration law.

“The Trump administration takes the mission of protecting the Homeland very seriously,” said Heather Swift, spokeswoman for the Department of Homeland Security. “These types of laws make it easier for terrorists and criminals to obtain fraudulent documents."


----------



## The Original Tree

*Good, as giving illegals driver licenses is in violation of immigration law.*



Zorro! said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Per my above citation of US Code, it is Illegal to give an Illegal Immigrant a Drivers License to obtain a job, or to drive themselves around in The United States.
> 
> It is a felony to transport an Illegal Immigrant in any way within The United States, and yes, this means them driving themselves anywhere.
> 
> 8 U.S. Code § 1324 -  Bringing in and harboring certain aliens*
> 
> 
> 
> GOOD: Trump Administration to Go After States Allowing Illegal Immigrants to Obtain Driver’s Licenses.
> 
> Chad Wolf, the acting Secretary of Homeland Security "is taking aim at new laws in New York and New Jersey that allow immigrants to get driver's licenses without proof they are in the U.S. legally, and restrict data sharing with federal authorities," according to a report from the Associated Press.
> 
> Wolf sent a memo within the department requesting "a department-wide study on how the laws affect its enforcement efforts."
> 
> New York is the 13th state that has authorized illegal immigrants to obtain driver's licenses. In addition to giving illegals a state-issued license, the New York state law actually prohibits the New York Department of Motor Vehicles from providing data to any agency that enforces immigration law barring a judge's order–which seems like a flagrant attempt to aid and abet individuals who have broken federal immigration law.
> 
> “The Trump administration takes the mission of protecting the Homeland very seriously,” said Heather Swift, spokeswoman for the Department of Homeland Security. “These types of laws make it easier for terrorists and criminals to obtain fraudulent documents."
Click to expand...


----------



## bluzman61

The Original Tree said:


> *The President needs to use his Emergency Powers & Declare a National Emergency and Declare an Imminent Threat to our Elections and Democracy and do a Mass Deportation of about 20 Million Illegals in the next 6 Months.
> 
> He just got another $1.4 Billion for The Wall, but a Wall is not enough.  It’s time to move all illegals out of this great nation!
> 
> Sanctuary Cities are Illegal, so we can lawfully go after them, Subpoena motor voter registrations and Welfare and Public Assistance Records, & Employer Payroll Tax Records and use that plus data from The Census to locate everyone and boot them out.
> 
> A 1 Million man strong deportation force could get the job done in about 6 months!  Get this done Mr. President!
> 
> Discuss!!*


Nice plan!


----------



## The Original Tree

*Time to crack down on Sanctuary States and Sanctuary Cities

ICE shames Ohio county for releasing convicted sex offender, dozens of other criminal aliens*
*
U.S. Immigration and Customs Enforcement (ICE) blasted authorities in Franklin County, Ohio Thursday, claiming they had released dozens of "criminal aliens and immigration violators" in recent weeks.

The federal agency said in a statement that since November 2019, the Franklin County Sheriff's Office had released 29 individuals for whom the agency had filed written detainer requests. Detainers are requested by federal immigration enforcement so that local jurisdictions can keep immigrants in their custody who have been arrested on criminal charges and are believed to be "removable."

Among those released was 59-year-old Somalian national Hajir Muhammad who was arrested by the Franklin County Sheriff's Office on Dec. 27 for failing to register as a sex offender. ICE arrested Muhammad again on Jan. 6 and he is currently in custody pending deportation proceedings.

The ICE release also sought information about five other immigrants -- including a Mexican national accused of domestic violence, assault, falsification and menacing -- who it said were in an unknown location.
*


----------



## Zorro!

The Original Tree said:


> *Time to crack down on Sanctuary States and Sanctuary Cities
> 
> ICE shames Ohio county for releasing convicted sex offender, dozens of other criminal aliens
> 
> U.S. Immigration and Customs Enforcement (ICE) blasted authorities in Franklin County, Ohio Thursday, claiming they had released dozens of "criminal aliens and immigration violators" in recent weeks.
> 
> The federal agency said in a statement that since November 2019, the Franklin County Sheriff's Office had released 29 individuals for whom the agency had filed written detainer requests. Detainers are requested by federal immigration enforcement so that local jurisdictions can keep immigrants in their custody who have been arrested on criminal charges and are believed to be "removable."
> 
> Among those released was 59-year-old Somalian national Hajir Muhammad who was arrested by the Franklin County Sheriff's Office on Dec. 27 for failing to register as a sex offender. ICE arrested Muhammad again on Jan. 6 and he is currently in custody pending deportation proceedings.
> 
> The ICE release also sought information about five other immigrants -- including a Mexican national accused of domestic violence, assault, falsification and menacing -- who it said were in an unknown location.*


When these folks enable criminals to continue victimizing our folks, they need to be held accountable for the harm that results from their facilitating the evasion of our Federal Immigration Enforcement Officers.


----------



## protectionist

The Original Tree said:


> *The President needs to use his Emergency Powers & Declare a National Emergency and Declare an Imminent Threat to our Elections and Democracy and do a Mass Deportation of about 20 Million Illegals in the next 6 Months.
> 
> He just got another $1.4 Billion for The Wall, but a Wall is not enough.  It’s time to move all illegals out of this great nation!
> 
> Sanctuary Cities are Illegal, so we can lawfully go after them, Subpoena motor voter registrations and Welfare and Public Assistance Records, & Employer Payroll Tax Records and use that plus data from The Census to locate everyone and boot them out.
> 
> A 1 Million man strong deportation force could get the job done in about 6 months!  Get this done Mr. President!
> 
> Discuss!!*


AND voting by mail must be abolished.  Illegal aliens could be deported back to Mexico and then vote from there.

Also, proof of citizenship must become a requirement nationwide.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

anynameyouwish said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The President needs to use his Emergency Powers & Declare a National Emergency and Declare an Imminent Threat to our Elections and Democracy and do a Mass Deportation of about 20 Million Illegals in the next 6 Months.
> 
> He just got another $1.4 Billion for The Wall, but a Wall is not enough.  It’s time to move all illegals out of this great nation!
> 
> Sanctuary Cities are Illegal, so we can lawfully go after them, Subpoena motor voter registrations and Welfare and Public Assistance Records, & Employer Payroll Tax Records and use that plus data from The Census to locate everyone and boot them out.
> 
> A 1 Million man strong deportation force could get the job done in about 6 months!  Get this done Mr. President!
> 
> Discuss!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> great idea!
> 
> firs you come for the illegal aliens
> then you come for the muslims
> then you will come for the homosexuals
> then the atheists
> then the secularists, the liberals, the democrats, the feminists......
Click to expand...

Just democrats will do.


----------



## TheParser

This is 2020.

It is not the 1950s, when I was a teenager, and President Eisenhower (I believe) deported thousands of people from our neighbor to the south.

There is no way in Hades that a massive number of unauthorized immigrants could ever be deported again.

The majority of the American people, I believe, simply would not stand for it.

Besides, like it or not, many people depend -- directly or indirectly -- on unauthorized immigrants for their livelihood.

Bottom line: America is changing, and no one can stop it.


----------



## protectionist

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The President needs to use his Emergency Powers & Declare a National Emergency and Declare an Imminent Threat to our Elections and Democracy and do a Mass Deportation of about 20 Million Illegals in the next 6 Months.
> 
> He just got another $1.4 Billion for The Wall, but a Wall is not enough.  It’s time to move all illegals out of this great nation!
> 
> Sanctuary Cities are Illegal, so we can lawfully go after them, Subpoena motor voter registrations and Welfare and Public Assistance Records, & Employer Payroll Tax Records and use that plus data from The Census to locate everyone and boot them out.
> 
> A 1 Million man strong deportation force could get the job done in about 6 months!  Get this done Mr. President!
> 
> Discuss!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not happening...
> 
> Even Senate Republicans would convict and remove if he attempts your idea...
> 
> Also a good majority of illegals do not attempt to illegally vote unless California of Chi-town and even then in Chi-town you need to worry more about the dead voting than the illegals...
> 
> In the end deporting all twenty million which is lower than the real count would hurt our economy and cause worker shortages for low paying jobs...
> 
> Now doing over a period of time like five years sure...
Click to expand...

Getting rid of illegals helps our economy.  For starters, it prevents the loss of $140 Billion/yr in remittances.  $30 Billion/yr to Mexico alone.  A lot of lost sales.


----------



## protectionist

TheParser said:


> This is 2020.
> 
> It is not the 1950s, when I was a teenager, and President Eisenhower (I believe) deported thousands of people from our neighbor to the south.
> 
> There is no way in Hades that a massive number of unauthorized immigrants could ever be deported again.
> 
> The majority of the American people, I believe, simply would not stand for it.
> 
> Besides, like it or not, many people depend -- directly or indirectly -- on unauthorized immigrants for their livelihood.
> 
> Bottom line: America is changing, and no one can stop it.


There is no way that the majority of the American people would stand for illegals NOT being deported. The election of Donald Trump showed that, when the majority of Americans voted for him.

Yes, America is, and has, changed.  And we can repair the damage with Operation Wetback 2, THIS YEAR.


----------



## protectionist

anynameyouwish said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The President needs to use his Emergency Powers & Declare a National Emergency and Declare an Imminent Threat to our Elections and Democracy and do a Mass Deportation of about 20 Million Illegals in the next 6 Months.
> 
> He just got another $1.4 Billion for The Wall, but a Wall is not enough.  It’s time to move all illegals out of this great nation!
> 
> Sanctuary Cities are Illegal, so we can lawfully go after them, Subpoena motor voter registrations and Welfare and Public Assistance Records, & Employer Payroll Tax Records and use that plus data from The Census to locate everyone and boot them out.
> 
> A 1 Million man strong deportation force could get the job done in about 6 months!  Get this done Mr. President!
> 
> Discuss!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> great idea!
> 
> firs you come for the illegal aliens
> then you come for the muslims
> then you will come for the homosexuals
> then the atheists
> then the secularists, the liberals, the democrats, the feminists......
Click to expand...

I second ALL those motions.


----------



## The Original Tree

*Sanctuary City awards Illegal Alien with $20,000 taxpayer dollars after being arrested for drunk driving and then ICE holding them.*


----------

